# Spain 2012



## C7KEN

I am currently in Odissea Denia talking to Ruben about our next meet in Spain. Tomorrow I will look at the site of his new aire at Calpe to suss out the surrounding facilities.then try to decide a date and which one to use. Denia will be larger and Calpe will take initially nearly 60 vans. However it would be good if we could use the sea and beach and that would mean moving the date to May as its too chilly in April. So please give me feed back on changing to May. I will not do it if all the nice folk who came 2011 dont want to change so dont worry. I am thinking early May but if we dont change it will be timed to miss the spanish easter holidays in April, Please feel free to voice your opinion so I can soon fix a date.


----------



## flyingpig

Hi Ken,

We personally would prefer the later date, lets be honest, we were very lucky to have had the weather so good the last time around.
Having said that, just put us down as definately attending X2 for ANYTIME you plan it!!!

Roll on, cheers Ken, 

Ken & Linda (flyingpigs)


----------



## SilverF1

C7KEN said:


> I am currently in Odissea Denia talking to Ruben about our next meet in Spain. Tomorrow I will look at the site of his new aire at Calpe to suss out the surrounding facilities.then try to decide a date and which one to use. Denia will be larger and Calpe will take initially nearly 60 vans. However it would be good if we could use the sea and beach and that would mean moving the date to May as its too chilly in April. So please give me feed back on changing to May. I will not do it if all the nice folk who came 2011 dont want to change so dont worry. I am thinking early May but if we dont change it will be timed to miss the spanish easter holidays in April, Please feel free to voice your opinion so I can soon fix a date.


Ken, you're the guy doing all the work.

We'll fall in with whatever you decide along with the others having more specific needs. It will be enjoyable on whichever date or site you choose, and thank you.


----------



## brandywine

We will have to be home before May and cannot swim well anyhow.

End of March if Easter clashes with this years dates would be great.

Lots of thanks again for last time and keep drinking the red stuff.

Regards


----------



## travelsRus

Hi Ken - our preference would be early May. When we left you at Denia we spent 6 weeks at Calpe. If the aire is near to the Aldi, as you mentioned, it is walking distance to 3/4 supermarkets, beaches, shops, etc and its flat.

Hope you and Jenny are enjoying the weather as its rubbish in Cornwall where we are at the moment.

Chris and Graham


----------



## C7KEN

Thanks guys. Yes we were lucky with the weather, I just think going on the beach and in the sea would add a bit to our meet but I will be making sure those that came this year and want to do it again are catered for.


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, hope you are all well and enjoying the Spanish sunshine. As for your 2012 meet, we will join any date. Think we prefer mid April but will still be ok with May. Not sure even May will be warm enough for us to be in the sea, sure some will though. 

Give our regards to Ruben and hope the aires are keeping full. We have been putting the word about to anyone visiting the Denia area. 

Have fun and look forward to meeting everyone in 2012. 

Sooty. Keith and Kath.


----------



## zoro

hi Ken

Pleased to hear from you, put us down as a definate whichever dates,

location you decide on. Looking forward to seeing everyone who can 

make it again.

Love to Jenny 

Steve & Jo


----------



## jax

Hi Ken & Jen,
pleased to hear you are already on the case for next years meet. We prefer May but we are quite happy to go along with everyone else on the date as we will definately be there and looking forward to it already. Regards to everyone we met on the meet and hope to see you all next year. Regards Jackie & Keith


----------



## alandsue

Hi Ken & Jenny

Any date and location is fine with us. 

We are sure you will be able to arrange for fine weather and good company whatever. 

Look forward to meeting you and the others again for another excellent meet.

Regards.

Alan & Sue


----------



## Techno100

We can do either at the moment so happy to fall in with the resultant decision. 8)


----------



## wakk44

Hi Ken,

We would like to register an interest in this meet as it is in May,sounds like you had a great time this year and we would like to be part of it next year.


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Ken

Preference is April after Easter but would try to make it in May. Location doesn't matter, happy wherever we end up.

Cheers

Sal and Don

Presently in Grindelwald sitting looking up at the Eiger. Took train up yesterday to Kleine Scheidegg and walked up to Eigergletscher - the last point before train up to Jungfraujoch. Was going to walk back down via the Eiger trail which hugs the bottom of the North Face but took one look at the trail and changed my mind. I don't do drop-offs and narrow spine tracks with sheer stuff down the side! 
Leaving today and heading south to Barcelona.


----------



## C7KEN

As you all may recall it was Brandywine who first asked about a meet in Spain and I replied that I had thought about it, so we forged ahead and we had one that I think was enjoyed by many. So of course I must make sure that the date accomodates them for 2012. If its in April it will have to be from Mon 16th as there are two Spanish groups likely to fill the aires and I prefer not to restrict numbers this time. This is not yet a fixed date but just something for you all to think about. Sally take care where your walking


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Ken & Jenny,
After Easter would be preferred but we are happy to go any time, We dont mind if its Calpe or Denia as we know we will have a good time regardless.
We had a great time earlier this year, met some lovely people and cant wait to do it all again.

Mike & Jackie


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hi Ken and Jenny

We will fit in with whichever dates you decide on. I know you will already be sussing out entertainment so bear this in mind when fixing a date. The good entertainers are the first to be booked up. When is Ruben opening the Calpe site?


----------



## C7KEN

The Calpe aire is right now being created There is a lot of work to be done before it will accept vans. I have been there and looked but we need to go and stay there probably in September for a few days then we can find a good local restaurant venue as I have 2 nights of food and entertainment planned for next year. I am thinking to have Woody back for one of the nights as he does a Buddy Holly tribute act and can do that as part of his gig and that I think you will enjoy. Then either Eddy C or John the fiddler both brilliant. I am on the case already and have spoken to Eddy and Woody. I will talk to J the F asap. because I would really like to get him but he is not cheap. I hope we can make this meet very exciting as I don't want anyone to get bored. The bars and shops are closer to Calpe but the beach a longer walk .Its more central than Denia but Denia has the bike lane and bus stop so each will be OK but we will know by September.which to choose .I will post links to Eddy C and John the Fiddler soon so you can see and hear them perform.


----------



## hogan

C7KEN said:


> The Calpe aire is right now being created There is a lot of work to be done before it will accept vans. I have been there and looked but we need to go and stay there probably in September for a few days then we can find a good local restaurant venue as I have 2 nights of food and entertainment planned for next year. I am thinking to have Woody back for one of the nights as he does a Buddy Holly tribute act and can do that as part of his gig and that I think you will enjoy. Then either Eddy C or John the fiddler both brilliant. I am on the case already and have spoken to Eddy and Woody. I will talk to J the F asap. because I would really like to get him but he is not cheap. I hope we can make this meet very exciting as I don't want anyone to get bored. The bars and shops are closer to Calpe but the beach a longer walk .Its more central than Denia but Denia has the bike lane and bus stop so each will be OK but we will know by September.which to choose .I will post links to Eddy C and John the Fiddler soon so you can see and hear them perform.


Ken you deserve a medal for all the work and planning you do


----------



## xgx

either place/dates for me... Ta!


----------



## WATKY

Hi Ken,

Heard a lot about the rally you had in Denia this year from Chris and Graham.They really enjoyed it and said how hard you had worked.

We would love to join you next year 2012 in either Denia or Calpe.We look forward to it.

Regards Vi and Philip.


----------



## C7KEN

Just thought I would say that organising a meet is not hard work. If you can get the site and other interesting places near to it then its fairly easy. We had the market, lidl, The bank, The post Office, The camping shop, The chinese Bazar all close. I was fortunate in that I had Ruben and Rebecca to help me with the restaurant then we luckily found the german bar but no way do they organise the entertainer again as I can get better than the Nomad.. I personally thought Tony's restaurant (El Laut) was a good venue, even the girls and the little chef joined in and the meal and drink for €7.50 was well worth it. I know a good few entertainers so that was easy. There were actually people booked to come who did not let me know they were not coming and that was disappointing as I had no time after it started to contact anyone else, however its their loss. And what can I say about Coleen. Never a dull moment. And no she is not a professional comediene but maybe she should have been.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello c7ken.

Please put us down as well. Either date or place is ok we have nothing planned yet for 2012

Motorhomer


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All
We would be interested in joining the rally too. It sounds as if a good time was had by all last year. We are flexible with dates.
Resa and Eric


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Ken
I read with envy,everyone reporting a good time this year.
Well we retire in 4 weeks time `Yeees `,so if you are short on numbers please include us for any dates.
Just be nice now to travel out of the school holidays.

Les and Shirley


----------



## C7KEN

To all those that are posting that they would like to join us in 2012. Wait until I settle on a date then it will be listed under Rallies and Meets then you can add your names. All I need to do now is hear from some of the attendees on the 2011 event as I promised them priority for 2012. I expect I will be able to increase the numbers for 2012. Then I will pick a definate date . However the likely date will be from Mon 16th April. I also need to contact one amazing entertainer and see if we can get him during that week. I will be in the UK from 21st July till 17th Aug but will try to decide this before I leave here. However if not I will certainly do it on my return. To all the 2011 attendees that have not been in contact please let me know asap if you are joining us in 2012 . I expect this will be filled up early but thats OK as its going to be bigger and better for 2012. To those that were not with us this year we have some activity every day, we have a meal and professional entertainment. We make sure no one feels left out. We laugh a lot. Of course you dont have to join in with every activity but I do need everyone there for the restaurant and nights out as good entertainers don't come cheap . My friend Eddy is on €400 plus travelling expenses and people are happy to pay that even with flights. We can't go to that expense so negotiations are under way to do us a deal. If we have a good attendance the cost spread out will be peanuts. Because we only had one entertainer this year and i'm stepping it up with a second more expensive one I would like everyone to pay a small deposit for 2012 then its worry free regarding financing.


----------



## Spacerunner

Hi Ken, hope you are well.

We enjoyed this years meet very much and would like to return next year. Dates are immaterial, its sunny all the time innit?  .

I've had a threatening letter from the Street Girls Cooperative saying that if I don't return their patio chairs I'm in deep trouble. So I can kill two birds at once (if ya get my drift). :lol: 

Take care John.


----------



## C7KEN

Yes John
There cant be any other MHF meets where there is a welcoming from pretty young girls in very short skirts or no skirts at all. All sat in the sun in their chairs but now with brollies cos its in the 30's  Try getting that for a meet in the UK


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken,

As you know, Rita and I are very interested in the 2012 Spanish meet. Unfortunately we need a date for Rita to book her leave, however, we do appreciate that you aren't able to commit to a specific date just yet.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## travelsRus

Hi Ken - we've no plans so any date good for us. 

Keep up the good work, we agree that Colleen should have been a professional commedienne - so funny.

Graham and Chris (and Archie the Dog)


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock & Rita
I'm very close to confirming a date and I will make sure there is a place for you . 

If anyone runs into Brian & Rosemary (the snails) please ask them to get in touch asap.

I just thought of another entertainer who I can get at a reasonable price. He is "Valentino" I think the ladies will like him. He does everything from Dire Straits to classical and a bit of Santana on the guitar he is from Mexico but everyone thinks he is Spanish.

How I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock & Rita
I'm very close to confirming a date and I will make sure there is a place for you . 

If anyone runs into Brian & Rosemary (the snails) please ask them to get in touch asap.

I just thought of another entertainer who I can get at a reasonable price. He is "Valentino" I think the ladies will like him. He does everything from Dire Straits to classical and a bit of Santana on the guitar he is from Mexico.

How I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## amydan

*spain2012*

Book us in missed it last year due to illness cannot wait


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks Ken.



C7KEN said:


> If anyone runs into Brian & Rosemary (the snails) please ask them to get in touch asap.


Email and Skype message sent. If no joy there, we will phone them at home and pass on the message for you. :thumbleft:

Howzat?

Jock & Rita.


----------



## flyingpig

Just had a quiet chuckle to myself Ken after re-reading the posts, I think you've created a mini Glastonbury! Anyone suggest a new name?
I'll start with Bedlambury! (in the booziest sort of way)!!

Ken (flyingpig) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jazz44

We will be joining you nxt year in Spain, the Snails are in France at the moment on their way home, I have just sent them a txt message to get in touch with you asap, looking forward to meeting you all Regards Alan & Jean (Jazz44)


----------



## waspes

Hi Ken
please put us down for the 2012 meet thoroughly enjoyed the last one.
Peter & Eliz.


----------



## waspes

Hi Ken I have just heard from thesnails Rosemary & Brian they have asked me to put their names down for 2012.
Thanks Peter.


----------



## jazz44

*Spain 2012/the snail*

Yes I pm ken yesterday to say the "snails" will be there, they on way home from France, we were with them in Rome


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Ken - sorry we've not been online before now!

Unfortunately we've a family wedding early June next year, and as you know we don't do 'fast'! So we couln't make an April 16th or later date.

But we cetainly recommend it - we'd a fantastic time earlier this year!!


----------



## Techno100

Hi Ken you'll see I've put my/our names on the motorroamers list rather than duplicate it. 
Cheers
Andy

P.S. we plan on 3 weeks in total inc travel, probably ferry down and road back.


----------



## crizatuk

Any chance you can do one in early October Ken, am looking to travel south from Barcelona area end of September on to Benidorm (just for a laugh) then down to Marbella in Late October ish ????

cheeky bugger i know lol


----------



## C7KEN

I now know the date for Spain 2012 will be the week starting 16th April. I have provisionally booked two entertainers. Woody who we had last time, singer, guitarist and who was very well received this year. Woody will do his Buddy Hollt tribute as part of his set. and for later in the week Eddy C. performer, singer, dancer and unbelievable personality. Eddy speaks and can sing brilliantly in 5 languages., is an unbelievable dancer, plays to the ladies and they will love him. All the venues where Eddy plays are packed out where others around them are going out of business due to no customers ,believe me you will never forget the night you saw Eddy. However these don´t come cheap so I need €10 deposit from everyone and need at least the same attendance as this year. Trust me you will think its the best fun you´ve ever had with your clothes on. Soon the meet will be posted up so you can put your names down. Assuming we get the numbers there it will be better than Spain 2011 believe me and I hope the best MHF meet ever  Now to decide the location


----------



## Techno100

Splendid  how do we pay?


----------



## C7KEN

I pay nothing to the entertainers until the night of the performance, so if you all can fork out when we are all at the aire that will be fine. I just dont want to be €500 out of pocket. Eddy normally gets €400 plus expemses but we have him for €300 inclusive. The guy is electric or I would not pay out this sort of money. Woody has agreed a lesser sum of €175 inc. So with the same attendance as this year we can pay them, tip the waiting staff and have a little left over that we can spend on maybe a BBQ or some wine or beers or whatever we all agree . Maybe a beach party if we stay at Denia as the beach is 50metres walk. We do of course need the weather. I would like to have feedback on this as I do seem to be causing you a little expense but you only life once, the clock is always ticking and I say again this is going to be unforgetable if we get it right and the weather plays ball. So I will ask Jacquie to post a notice under Rallies and Meets so you can add your names. Please dont put your name down just because you can but because you intend to come here next April. I expect to accomodate more vans for 2012 as more of those wintering here will have gone back.
Finally I can't do a meet later this year (Oct) as i'm in the UK and France until late August, however if anyone wants to meet up I can go to Denia and meet for a few days or the new aire at Torrevieja may be built by then. As things develop I will keep you all updated


----------



## C7KEN

Here is a link to utube so all the ladies can view Eddy C. Now form an orderly que to get your names down for this meet 






And with our friend Doreen singing the Mavericks, not a good recording as the lighting was poor but you get the idea I hope

thttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25JuG9Bx8kY

And another link to Woody singing Buddy Holly's Peggy Sue





And Woody doing a bit of Glam Rock on the attached photo


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Well done Ken on securing two good entertainers. Can I float the idea of a meet up at Denia and a follow up meet at Calpe. I am sure if you cannot make the Calpe meet you can impart enough information about the area to enable those who wish visit this new stopover to enjoy it.


----------



## wasfitonce

Hi Ken

We are normally rally people but reading all the comments would we be very intrested in joining you all. I take it is one week rally from April 16th. I also take it you will let us know where and what will be the total cost?

Hope to be able to see you in 2012

Paul and Ann


----------



## Techno100

€10 per day including wifi
€9 per day second week
You get there and back by yourself 8)


----------



## brandywine

Thanks for the date Ken. Put us down please.

Can also make a roir meet if anyone in the area.

Regards to all, June & Brian


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for the info Ken.

Rita will sort out her leave dates on Monday when she is back at work, now that we have a firm date. Hopefully, we'll amble down the week before, and amble back the week after.

I don't know if The Snails (Rosemary & Brian) have been in touch with you yet, but they texted us to say that that they are definitely going to this one. :thumbleft: 

Thanks again Ken,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## C7KEN

Yes to all those attending . If you want to have the meet at denia for the week then drive down to rubens new aire at Calpe we will be willing to do that. Just give me time to visit the new aire in sept and see exacly what we can do to amuse ourselves.I can only get everything arranged for the one place though as i like to be very organised and splitting things may cause problems.

Paul and Anne
I have to have it as a meet as a Rally under the MHF name involves having a Rally commitee member there, involves insurance etc. A meet makes it practically the same but under a different name. Its not a package tour but we organise lots of things that gets everyone meeting each other. Its very much an event to make you happy assuming you are willing. We go on a bike, bus, train, maybe a boat this time.( I have an idea) We have a paella day, BBQ. Sit down meal with live performers. We have a quiz, play Boules (Petanca) We make sure there is plenty to do in the surrounding area like a market, Chinese bazar, Lidl ,Bank, Post office. The beach is less than 100 metres. We keep the cost as low as poss but of course we need to spend €10 per 24 hours for the site which is a super aire with washer, dryer, 8 minute hot shower for €1 and all normal aire facilities, We have electric and Wi Fi included in the price. The young couple who run the aire are fantastic and are very willing to do anything to help. It is immaculate. If we go to Denia in 2012 it will be larger and will have a shop for motorhomers and a mechanic for sorting problems. So although it does not have a pool and its own restaurant everything else is there and at less cost. There is a campsite next door and we used the bar there. April is too cold for the outside pool but we can go to the local Spa (walking distance) So total cost for the week €70 plus food and drink . Our organised meal this year was €7.5 for 3 course incl one drink the performer was included in the price. But I want to improve on this years so want everyone to pay €10 for the two performers. If anyone can suggest something else we can do and its a good suggestion then we will do it.

Finally myself and Jenny are travelling back to the UK on July 16th crossing Dunkirk to Dover. When we return I will be able to tell you exacly how much fuel and ferry cost. We will go one route and return another. Details will all be on here later.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock
The list will be posted when Jacquie has a chance to do it. Yes the snails have been in touch. I just hope everyone trusts me and goes along with the €10 for performers as they will never get a better two nights out anywhere. Good food, good company, good entertainment, good beer (and wine) what else could we wish for. I look forward to seeing yourself and Rita down here. BTW has she seen the pics of Eddy the ladies all love him


----------



## MyGalSal

Your enthusiasm is coming across loud and clear. So much excitement already - I won't be able to contain myself till next year! 
Put us down for everything Ken.

Sal and Don


Glad to hear Jock and Rita will be on board too.


----------



## smurfinguk

Dear C7ken
heading away for a few weeks and wont be able to access tinternet but would like to be put on list of attendees for meet once it is posted. Other half retiring in Jan so we will be free to join you for the week or possibly longer. Looking forward to it
smurfinguk


----------



## C7KEN

I have been in touch with Jacquie (Lady J) she is away at the moment. When she returns she will put up the list for this meet. But dont worry it will be posted under Rallies and Meets then you can all get your names down. To those who came this year and who say they are coming again in 2012 you are all definate to be on the list. When Jac posts the list I will make sure no one misses it


----------



## C7KEN

My utube clip of Eddy and the photo of Woody seem to have gone so I will try again


----------



## SilverF1

Ken, many thanks for what you are doing for the new meet. Given what what you did for us and everyone else there last year, you have our unqualified support.

We will be there and are more than happy to stump up the money for the entertainers.

Looking forward to it already.

Regards to you and Jen.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken,

Rita's leave is booked. :thumbleft: Now where's that list? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've got a nice batch of crispy Euros that I have just printed off, so the €10 deposit per head won't be a problem. Just shout when it is due please. :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock
Glad to hear your sorted for coming down. I dont need to pay anyone until we are all together . We will have maybe 2-3 days before the first performer so plenty of time when we all get there. Jen and me went to see Boney M Sat night. Very colourfull and dynamic. remember them, Brown girl in the ring, Rasputin, River of Babylon etc. Dont worry you will definately be on the list when Jacquie puts it up. I'm not sure if MHF has had a meet planned so far in advance but this is no ordinary meet, this is a mini glastonbury according to Ken of the Flying Pigs. But we dont do mud and wet only wall to wall sunshine


----------



## flyingpig

Renamed.....Now Maxi Glastonbury-in-the-Dry :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Ken & Jen.

Ken (flyingpig)


----------



## crizatuk

ken whats the location of this aire as I ill def be there about september time. and fancy trying it out, 

cheers, wish i was still gona be there when you do your meet next year!


----------



## Techno100

The Denia meet is
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/area.html


----------



## Techno100

However it may be in Calpe next time


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken
we really enjoyed the oddissea meet, loooking forward to the next one, whenever. what about a 2 center meet denia/calpe that would be great , :lol: :lol: . look forward to seeing everyone again.


tomnjune


----------



## C7KEN

A few have suggested a two centre meet. We can do this easily. We have the action packed week at one location lets say Denia then the next week we relax in the other location Calpe or vice versa. Just let me know what you want and we can do it.


----------



## travelsRus

Two centre meet sounds great. 

We would prefer Denia then Calpe as heading further south afterwards but to be honest the mileage between the two doesn't make a great deal of difference.

We will fall in with the rest of the crowd.

Graham & Chris


----------



## C7KEN

Sorry for the repeat posts* but since using a netbook which is so much slower than my Dell Laptop I seem to click too often and sometimes don't see I have multiple posts. I must make a point of not doing this and be more patient  
It looks like we may be having our meet at both venues but just lets give Ruben time to get Calpe finished and us staying there so we can check it all out then we will see what is best. We have plenty of time before April 2012 . The Calpe aire will be ready in Sept then we will go there and check it all so a definate plan should be in place by end Sept at the latest.


*Mod Note: duplicates and triplicate posts removed :wink:


----------



## Techno100

I'm leaving here on Good Friday or the Saturday and taking 10/11 days to trundle down. Going to cross to Cherbourg , hopefully stop over at raynipper's? roll down to Parcverger for a couple of days, over to Perpignon Barcelona etc arriving 15/16th.
Return for Santander after the 23rd Think it sails on Wednesday 25th


Ken repeat posts are fine it happens.
I'm happy to g up the mods to sort it if they don't notice first.


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> I'm leaving here on Good Friday or the Saturday and taking 10/11 days to trundle down. Going to cross to Cherbourg , hopefully stop over at raynipper's? roll down to Parcverger for a couple of days, over to Perpignon Barcelona etc arriving 15/16th.
> Return for Santander after the 23rd Think it sails on Wednesday 25th
> 
> Ken repeat posts are fine it happens.
> I'm happy to g up the mods to sort it if they don't notice first.


Hi Andy, That sounds like a plan.

I just wish that we could get an idea of ferry prices for April. Based on July 2011 prices, a return crossing to Santander knocks a huge hole in our budget. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

We're budgeting for £360 one way Santander Plymouth.

and about £150 for the Cherbourg crossing


Fuel Cherbourg to Denia via Perpignan using autoroute 1110 miles 166.5 litres diesel at 30 mpg £191 at £1.15pl Europe prices? call it £200 :lol:


----------



## flyingpig

C7KEN said:


> A few have suggested a two centre meet. We can do this easily. We have the action packed week at one location lets say Denia then the next week we relax in the other location Calpe or vice versa. Just let me know what you want and we can do it.


Hi Ken & Jen,

Put us down for this idea, two centre sounds twice as much fun, hope our livers can stand it!
Ten euro's? Peanuts, reckon twice that would be great value! Can't wait.

Ken & Lin (Flyingpig)


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Techno100 said:


> €10 per day including wifi
> €9 per day second week
> You get there and back by yourself 8)


I seem to remember we paid €9 an night for the two weeks including electric and WiFi


----------



## C7KEN

The price is advertised at €10 per day for one week then reduces at the rate of €1 per day so second week should be €9 third €8 fourth €7 all inc. electric.
However we get the WiFi thrown in and the free paella feast which I think we all enjoyed. I could not find a better place to hold our meet unless we were prepared to spend much more. Its quiet and peacefull but also very convenient for shopping etc.at Denia as Lidl and the weekend market is walking distance. Calpe is surrounded by cafes, shops etc. but only by staying there will we know if its the one to use for the first week. Regarding costs of getting down here. Wait till after we return from England around 22nd Aug and we will post our routes there and back with the fuel costs. We will go via Somport , Bordeaux but return via Soullac, Brive, Pont de Suert etc. So not the quickest easiest way which is via the Millau viaduct but should give everyone a good idea of cost. We always drive up thro France as we enjoy it and its part of our holiday


----------



## carol

Ken just catching up on posts and missed this years as it was full when I saw it

We would be interested in joining the meet and I will look to see when it gets posted. We are away in France and German from end August thru to end October so hope I don't miss it

Carol


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Carol
If this meet looks filled when you return please PM me and I will sort something out for you


----------



## carol

Ken just catching up on posts and missed this years as it was full when I saw it

We would be interested in joining the meet and I will look to see when it gets posted. We are away in France and German from end August thru to end October so hope I don't miss it

Carol

Edit. Have asked mods to remove it as it hadn't shown here so I sent it again.


----------



## amydan

Hi Ken
Can you tell me when the list will be up as we are in france at mo dont want to miss putting our names down.


----------



## C7KEN

As I am only a member I can't put the list up. However I have contacted Jacquie (Lady J) and asked her to put up the list. She will do that soon and in plenty of time for the meet. I think I have started to plan this earlier than normal MHF meets but of course our meet is not normal its in the *sunshine* and we pack lots into it.. I am fairly certain we will have a two centre meet so both Denia and Calpe but the first week will be the all action week and the second to relax but we will still have fun, we dont do miserable. I think if your prepared to travel down all this way you must have a meet to remember. You can choose whether or not to come on the second week as I know some need to return to the UK before the end of April. I can't wait to get you all together having nice food, listening and dancing to Eddy C. and those that came this year know how good Woody is as an entertainer for us.


----------



## C7KEN

It needs to go under Rallies and Meets and if I can do it I dont know how. I dont want something like " I will be in Denia next April if anyone wants to join up" I like to be very organised as many people will have travelled a long way. I already have a list of names who want to come and they will be transferred to a spreadsheet where i will have contact No's etc. We have plenty of time but I would like to have the list up and filled by September. We need a restaurant big enough to take up to 80 people who are prepared to do us a good meal with drink at a decent price. Tony's El Laut was excellent this year €7.5 but thats in Denia I don't know any in Calpe yet and that's why we need to go and stay there for a few days but can't until the aire is ready in September. In my mind I know what is likely to be the plan but its just too early to finalise everything


----------



## Techno100

7 vans on roamers now already but most are members here too so won't duplicate. Could do with knowing how many allocated?


----------



## C7KEN

I just tried to add this under Rallies and Tours but it failed, Dont know why. So I will wait till Jacquie can help. The list on here MHF will be for 35vans but I have left some flexibility


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ken

Your Meet now seems to be listed, all listings go to Admin for approval before they appear on the site, so it was probably waiting for approval and hadn't failed.

You do not seem to have added a picture or GPS location though, so if you send details in a PM to gaspode, he will be able to add those for you.

If you have a list of attendees so far, to add to the listing, please send the list to either Jacquie or myself to add.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Did note that whilst this is a 'meet' you still need to join the 'rally group' in order for your name to appear on the list.


----------



## C7KEN

Thanks Jen will do.

To those who put your names down please have real intentions of attending as this year there were a lot pull out at the last minute and 3 vans did not even bother to let me know so I had no time to draft in replacements. Because we have professional live entertainers I need to know that at least 30 vans will appear.
Just off to the gym now, I will be fitter for the next meet  

To those adding names , please check its not already added as I will add all those who have said they will be attending later today.

I have 32vans with 64 persons already from MHF plus of course we must keep a space for our daytime entertainer Coleen and so if you have not yet expressed your wish to join us then get your name on the list fast.
If it looks full then please PM me with a Tel No and email address

Is this the fastest meet on MHF to be filled  if its not then I am disappointed


----------



## clianthus

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Did note that whilst this is a 'meet' you still need to join the 'rally group' in order for your name to appear on the list.


Hi Keith

That is just a bug in the system sorry 

I should therefore probably point out that this Meet is nothing to do with the Rally Group and is not covered by any of our Insurance or Exemption Certificates.

It is purely a meeting up of friends which has been superbly organised by C7KEN. Thanks Ken  



C7KEN said:


> Is this the fastest meet on MHF to be filled Smile if its not then I am disappointed


It could well be the fastest Ken, if not it's a close second to "The Real Ale Train" in 2007:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-20768-real-ale-train.html


----------



## C7KEN

Well I dont mind if i'm beat by Real Ale Drinkers.
At our meet this year we had happy times drinking beer in the german bar. Only 50 metres from the vans  

It looks like the meet is completely filled but as I have said there will be a space for anyone who came to this years event , just PM me and to any others I will have a reserve list. Sat 16th we set off for the UK so not online so much for a week but I will try to keep up with the forum using Macdonalds and the Alfa Network WiFi booster which I now have both Omni and Directional.

With ref to insurance.
We are in private aire's run by a very professional couple who have insurance for vans parked in the aire's so no worries.
They are in attendance for most of the day and evening.


----------



## jax

Pleased that it has become a reality again now that the list has gone up. We're so excited already and cant wait for April to come so we can renew old aquaintances and have a great time.
Keith & Jackie (Jax)


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Keith and Jackie
Did you think I would not do another? I was only 90% happy with the last one now I intend to get it right. Wed night we are watching and listening to our friend Eddy C and taking Coleen our resident joker. Woody did a gig this afternoon playing with a band "The Cadillacs" in our local Country Club. Both are booked for 2012.


----------



## Forrester

Hi Ken,
Can you find room for me at the April meet? I would be doing both Denia & Calpe.
Thanks,
Forrester.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Forrester
I have you down as first reserve. This means you will almost certainly be able to join us as I can easily increase the numbers for the aires its just that I need to make sure we can all get in the restaurant for the two nights with live entertainment. However i'm likely to sort something out. As we are off to the UK on Sat we can do nothing until we return late August but we will call in to both Denia and Calpe on the way home.


----------



## zulurita

Hi Ken,

Any chance of being added to the list reserve or actual list?

We had to take our names off the list for the last meet as we had a new puppy.

Puppy now has her pets passport so we would like to go to both Denia and Calpe but understand if it is full.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Rita
I will add you as second reserve . This means you are likely to be joining us. I will be in touch when I get you on the confirmed list.


----------



## zulurita

C7KEN said:


> Hi Rita
> I will add you as second reserve . This means you are likely to be joining us. I will be in touch when I get you on the confirmed list.


Many thanks Ken.


----------



## amydan

*Denia meet*

Hi Ken 
Can you add us to the reserve list for Denia and Calpe hope theres room.
Thanks a lit Ron and Anita


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Denia meet*



amydan said:


> Hi Ken
> Can you add us to the reserve list for Denia and Calpe hope theres room.
> Thanks a lit Ron and Anita


You are on it all ready guys 8) not reserves! actual attendees
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=332


----------



## amydan

*Denia meet*

Thanks a lot Techno really excited now


----------



## jiwawa

Oooh, I'm so jealous!!

And all those lovely people going again - we had such a good time last year.

If it's as good as that (and I know Ken is desperate to make it better - how?!?!) then everyone will have a fabulous time.

I'm away to drown my sorrows in a glass of red.


----------



## MyGalSal

JWW said:


> Oooh, I'm so jealous!!
> 
> And all those lovely people going again - we had such a good time last year.
> 
> If it's as good as that (and I know Ken is desperate to make it better - how?!?!) then everyone will have a fabulous time.
> 
> I'm away to drown my sorrows in a glass of red.


JWW! I was hoping that the already brewing excitement might draw you in and you might reconsider and think YES! We can do the winter and finish off at the Meet and STILL get back to Ireland in time for the wedding. Any chance?

Regards to you both.

Sal


----------



## jiwawa

MyGalSal said:


> JWW! I was hoping that the already brewing excitement might draw you in and you might reconsider and think YES! We can do the winter and finish off at the Meet and STILL get back to Ireland in time for the wedding. Any chance?
> 
> Regards to you both.
> 
> Sal


Wish we could Sal but there's no way we could get back home before the end of April - not at the rate we go!! Maybe 2013 - that'll give Ken a heart-attack!!!


----------



## travelsRus

To JWW - we will miss you both but 2013!! now thats a challenge.

c&g


----------



## C7KEN

From now I may not be online much as Jen and Me are travelling tomorrow first think to the UK. If my Alfa Network WiFi booster works well then I will catch up with the forum. But don't have a lot of free time on the journey to Dunkirk. So anyone who PM's me and does not get an instant answer dont panic you will get one when i'm back online.
Did someone mention 2013? Lets see if we can think of some good and different things to do on this 2012 one. Have I got ideas? of course I have. But if anyone has any good ideas please lets hear them. I have to thank Mike (Ojibway ) for the train ride this year. It was his suggestion and a very good one . If any one has any hidden talent we can do a MH facts got talent, think about it, If you sing, dance , perform magic, play an instrument , comedy ,anything lets know about it please


----------



## jillysuki

Hi to all,
We are new to this and are just in the process of getting our first Minnie Winnie 29ft.after selling our American yacht,(we wanted a change)we live in Spain and would love to join you wherever you are next April/May.The weather is usually good either month,
Jill and Bob.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jillysuki
As you will be visiting me on my return to Spain to see my Kathrein Sat system in operation we can discuss this then as its me who is the organiser of the meet. Have a look at the posts under Spain 2011 to get an idea of what we do and you will find photos under resources motorhome photos, rallies and meets, link below.  
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=120465


----------



## jillysuki

*Spain 2011*

It looks great,we will be there next year!!!!see you on your return


----------



## C7KEN

We are now back in Odissea Camper Park Denia where it all happened in April this year. The Aire is very full which is testament to the efforts made by Ruben and Rebecca. The response to our meet in April 2012 has been massive so we have plenty of names and many reserves. If you have been in contact to ask for a place on the reserves list then I have you on my database. I have PM'd some of you but you have not read your PM's so you may like to do that now. I may not be able to accept any more names as reserves as we have so many already but will decide after my meeting with Ruben tonight. Its now 4.45pm and 34deg C. so off across the road to the beach to cool down. 8)


----------



## C7KEN

I thought I may post the route we used to return to Spain which was thro ski country but should be fine mid April for those coming down to the meet. The total Km's was 1865. We paid not a cent in tolls and we stopped each day at places I have used before except St Sylvestre Sur Lot but it turned out to be a really good stop behind an intermarch and 100metres back from a river with nice boats. 
We used the former Norfolk Line ferry from Dover at one minute to midnight so landed at Dunkirk 3am . We parked at Marine Parade Dover when waiting our departure time with the reading of 81049 km's on the clock. At Dunkirk we used the Gravelines aire by the small boat marina at Port De Pleasance (page 296 in all the aires book) Next day we woke had breakfast and travelled south to Brezolles 371Km,s to a very nice aire with a lovely old church and a brilliant bakery in 150 metres walk up to the village. N48.41,450 E 001.04,183 (page 120 in the book) Next day we went more south to Neullay Les Bois to the lovely village aire with the lake, journey length 292km.s N46.46,150 E 001.28,400 (page 115 in the book) from there the next day to St-Sylvestre 336km,s N44.23,765 E 000.48,321 (page 20) From there we felt the need for sunshine and a pool so went to Baliera Camping at Pont De Suert a total of 292km,s . Very nice Spanish staff and I have been before.
http://www.campings.com/camping-baliera-bonansa/?idlengua=3
Next day south again to Morella Aire 297Km,s for an overnight then the next day 277Km,s down to Odissea Camper Park at Denia for more Sun, Sea and Sand. The ferry cost was £127 return we did 9.83 km,s per litre which is 27.77 MPG We tried to keep to 100Km,s per hour but often went up to 120Km,s per hour, 
Cheapest fuel in Spain 1.24€ p/litre in france €1.27.1 p/Litre and The UK £1.38 p/litre So possibly an average of €1.28 p/litre for the journey from dunkirk to Denia so 190 litres at €1.28 =€245 approx
The route is an easy drive with the only thro town being Agen but that is very simple WiFi was obtained at most stops including Morella using my Alfa Network booster and there are lots of Macdonalds on this route. So coming to Denia can cost no more than £ 726 including fuel, ferry, and cost of the aire at Denia. Baliera can easily be omitted by using the aire at Soullac which we have also used many times.


----------



## wakk44

Hi Ken,

Thanks for that,it looks a decent route avoiding the tolls and doing about 250 miles a day.I think folks should allow a minimum of 5 days to get down there,probably more if you want to do some sightseeing on the way.

I have just plotted it on Autoroutes 2010(from Calais)using your co-ordinates and places,it comes out at 

Driving distance-1246.4 miles
Trip duration-2 days 5 hours 38 minutes
Driving time-21 hours 38 minutes.

Sorry Ken,but I am still on the imperial measurements . If I average 27 mpg it's going to take about 46 gallons of fuel which equates to about £225 for diesel one way. 

If anyone going on this trip would like Ken's recommended route route,pm me your e-mail address and I will send the Autoroutes 2010 directions as an attachment.(You must have Autoroute 2010 on your computer)


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Steve
Yes that is good of you to Autoroute it. I just put it in my Pioneer Avic Sat Nav and let the good lady tell me where to go. As you get to the pyranees its very scenic, you go thro one tunnel 5.5 km's long then the nine short tunnels in a row, lovely lakes and mountains similar to Scotland . My Sat Nav was taking me thro Agen but in the centre there is a underpass which is a no go however if you take the RH lane it takes you back out on to the perimeer road and its easy.At Brezolles the bakers shop in the village sells french bread with bacon inside and a topping of cheese , its delicious and costs €1 At Neullay Les Bois there is free electric, washing sinks, toilets. fishing. From the aire at Morella I could pull in the free Morella WiFi all the way from the village with no problem using my Alfa Network booster.At St-Sylvestre-Sur-Lot there were many folks all sat outside by the river eating and with a band playing when we were there so that added to our enjoyment. At Baleira Antonio or his assistant will drive you round the site in a golf cart so you can choose where to park, WiFi is free on site and again the Alfa pulled it in from a distance. Denia you will all see how good it is when you come to the meet, we did go round to the german bar and the beer is still as good. We also looked at Calpe and Ruben is really going to town on it, I think the end result will be superb but not available till October but that is fine as we dont need it till April


----------



## brandywine

*Alfa booster*

Hi Ken

Your Alfa network booster, do you think its the best? If so can you tell where you got it and how much please?

Regards, Brian


----------



## Steveboy

Hi all.
New to rallies etc but will be down there around end April/May. would appreciate you keeping me in touch with when.
Thanks


----------



## Techno100

Hi Steve. If you mean to attend this meet? it is full already but there is a reserve list.
Andy

P.S. the Denia meet begins April 16th but then moves to Calpe for a 2nd week.

I for one haven't the time for the 2nd week and possibly not alone on this. So this may be better for you being nearer end of April? Ken will reveal all.


----------



## C7KEN

Steve
Nearer the time I will supply a contact Tel No so if you are near you can call and see if there is space for you to join us so keep looking up this thread.

Brian
I can't say the Alfa unit is best but I can say its compact, omnidirectional, easy to use and it works with Win 7 which seems to be difficult for some. The unit I have is AWUS36NH which is ready for the "N" standard and is backards compatable with the existing B/G standard. Jock and Russel have the one without the "N" but it may work better as it has a utility to tweak the strength which mine does not have. Maybe they will contribute their experiences to this post .
My feeling is its either these units or the Faculty X one which is also getting lots of endorsements.


----------



## C7KEN

*The brilliant Eddy C*

This is Eddy booked with Woody for our 2012 event, guaranteed to be a hit and The atmosphere will be electric for certain


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

JUst a little note for those who may be in the area at the end of March. Benidorm is holding an event called the Elvis in Benidorm Fiesta over the weekend Elvis Weekend We know one of the performers 'GordonElvis' Who is excellent and if the others are to that standard It will be some event.


----------



## C7KEN

Jenny and me have just returned from Calpe as we were invited to the opening of the new aire. What a good weekend all food and drink laid on free from Ruben & Rebecca with their partner Jose and his wife. When we were there we took the opportunity to find a venue for our second entertainer and have found a superb one called Bolero, big and with a stage Also we called in to bar Texas where many well known musicians were having a jam session (see photos) I dont want to say too much cos I dont want y'all wetting yourselves with excitement but this meet will far and away beat the 2011 event. I have not yet decided which aire to use first but will do by the year end. I will be disappointed if folks dont stay for both weeks because I know both weeks will be more than excellent and will never be repeated. Also I have a huge waiting list so anyone thinking about not coming please let me know asap so others can get in. Ruben has reduced the total numbers in Denia to 55 vans as he wants people to enjoy their stay and have plenty of room to relax.How many would do that? Finally I have invited my german friend Wolfgang as he has created a database of ALL the places to stay with your MH in europe and was loading it into Tom Tom and Garmin Nuvi units for many of the spanish friends from acpasion who attended the opening. Cost €20 and worth every penny as it lists all the facilities, numbers of vans, costs, co-ords and lots more. Anyone who may be interested let me know.
See http://travel.webshots.com/album/581485876cdUhKW for photos and click on them to enlarge


----------



## SilverF1

Ken, thanks for the new info and the pics. Looking forward to the meet even more. 

:wav:


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks from us too for the info Ken.

Stick us down for both weeks please. :thumbleft: 

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Ken for the info.


----------



## sooty10

Thanks for all your work Ken. We will be there for the 2 weeks. Looking forward to seeing you all again.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## C7KEN

You will all have realised we like to enjoy ourselves. Well for this meet we have something for everyone so I hope you will enjoy.
Jazz, Flamenco,Country/Rock, Buddy Holly,Michael Jackson,Gene Pitney, popular Ballads, Eddy's live show that will amaze you and Colleen will keep you all laughing day and night. If we have good weather this will be the meet that all others are judged on and as we are in Spain we have an advantage with the weather. Many of you have said keep Denia the same format as this year so I won't change it too much but it will be be* bigger and better*, Calpe will be a change but equally as good with different things to occupy us. 

Shopping is all within walking distance at both venues with Lidl etc. at Denia and Aldi, Lidl, Mercadona, Consum at Calpe.

Dont forget to bring your push bikes for the bike ride at Denia it was hilarious this year.


----------



## brandywine

Ken

Just picked up your post about the 2nd week. We should be ok for this if before the meet already posted.

Can you let us know please?

Meanwhile will start polishing the drinking boots!

Regards, June & Brian


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Brian n June
I have to have the first week starting the 16th April as there will not be enough room in the aires until then. Even during the opening of the Calpe aire folks were turning up to see about getting in for the winter. That's why I cant yet decide which way round as it depends on when the people wintering here for months go home so we can move in. Rebecca thought Calpe would be best the first week as its new but I think it to will be full all winter. Denia was quiet in August 2010 as it was new but Aug this year it was very busy as word has got around. acpasion (like MHF but Spanish) have just had another rally at Denia during Sept and the Spanish people really love it there. Just stay as long as you can and leave it to me to make sure you have a good time


----------



## SilverF1

We'll go with the flow Ken; whichever way round, we'll be there for both weeks.


----------



## C7KEN

I have not posted on this thread recently as everything is going nicely to plan. Ruben has updated the website and I thought you might like to have a look as it shows some of the surrounding area etc. Nearer to the event we will go up to both Denia and Calpe and just make certain that everything is still in order. Then we can say for certain which aire to use the first week. At the moment its Denia then Calpe but if there is good reason to change then we will . They are not far apart so its no hastle whatever way round we do it but the week in Denia and the week in Calpe will be quite different and equally as good. I dont want anyone saying they are bored. 
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/entorno.html


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hi Ken

Ruben has certainly been busy through the summer. Website reflects the polish he seems to put on the whole of his enterprise. Thanks for sorting out the entertainment, it will be great to meet up again and hopefully repeat some of this years fun.


----------



## C7KEN

> Ruben has certainly been busy through the summer. Website reflects the polish he seems to put on the whole of his enterprise. Thanks for sorting out the entertainment, it will be great to meet up again and hopefully repeat some of this years fun.
> 
> Although he looks so laid back Ruben works extremely hard. The work involved in creating Calpe was massive and I can't see how he finds the time to do so much.
> The reason I think it will be Denia first is simply because if we have Woody there again he does not need much space to perform in and its going to be tight in the restaurant as we are more this time. Eddy will really be turning it on and we will have guest performers with him so he will need more room hence Calpe as the venue has a large stage. I want you all to see Eddy and wife Peggy dancing together because they are really excellent . Eddy is over in the UK next week performing at a private gig and taking Peggy as the people who booked him want to see them dance together. If we have to swop the performers around then I will get Woody and his band the Woodpeckers for Calpe if I can agree a very good deal .I have to watch not to escalate the costs but whatever we do I want this meet to be extra extra special


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken
thanks for your hard work, we are down for the 2 weeks any way it works out. may give the calpe aire a look prior to the 16th april as we will coming down in march, . sounds like its going to be great time, just like last year. can"t wait.

tomnjune


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken,

On behalf of Rita and myself, I'd like to mirror Tom & June's initial comments above. It'll be our first time visiting Spain, and we are really looking forward to it. Thanks from us too, for all your efforts.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

I'm feeling already that we may endeavour to arrive at Calpe about 11th or 12th rather than hither & dither in France so that we can experience it for a few days before meeting in Denia as we must set off to Santander on the 24th


----------



## MyGalSal

C7KEN said:


> . I dont want anyone saying they are bored.
> http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/entorno.html


As if!! :lol:

Sal


----------



## sooty10

Hi Ken, 

It all looks good to us and thanks again for all the work you put in. Not wanting to be wishing our time away but we are looking forward to next years meet and seeing everyone again.

Still much to do between now and then so hope yoiu all have a great festive season.

Sooty ( Kath and Keith)


----------



## flyingpig

MyGalSal said:


> C7KEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I dont want anyone saying they are bored.
> http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/entorno.html
> 
> 
> 
> As if!! :lol:
> 
> Sal
Click to expand...

And again from us ! :lol: :lol: 
Hurry up please Mr March 2012......


----------



## jax

So looking forward to Spain 2012. Booking the tunnel this week for the 7th April, Keith will have his foot down all the way through France so we will probably arrive in Denia a few days prior to the meet. Regards to all the friends we made and to the new friends we hope to meet. Ken you are doing a sterling job so hope you can arrange for the same weather we had last year as it was great.
Very, very excited and cant wait.
Keith & Jackie


----------



## Techno100

jax said:


> So looking forward to Spain 2012. Booking the tunnel this week for the 7th April, Keith will have his foot down all the way through France so we will probably arrive in Denia a few days prior to the meet. Regards to all the friends we made and to the new friends we hope to meet. Ken you are doing a sterling job so hope you can arrange for the same weather we had last year as it was great.
> Very, very excited and cant wait.
> Keith & Jackie


We're arriving on the 7th too via the overnight to St Malo, calling at ParcVerger on the way down but we too will most likely arrive early and try Calpe before the meet proper at Denia. We too are full of excitement 8)


----------



## JockandRita

We are booked to sail Dover-Dunkerque on 7th April, and hope to make our leisurely way down, over a few days.  

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## flyingpig

Anyone heading to the meet in March, maybe around the 25th/27th, or is it just us that can't last out until April......hope to see all our 2010 friends at the meeting, fancy an inpromptu fiesta Jackie & Keith, best visit to the bank we ever did!! :lol: 

Ken & Lin.


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken n lin

we are heading down 18 march, via portsmouth/santander.

we also cant wait, maybe try the calpe aire before the meet, not sure of our itinery, we always change our mind anyway, .

enjoy tomnjune


----------



## brandywine

We will be around and about then as our Hymer rally finishes mid March.

Thinking we need to be somewhere static over Easter as the sites are likely to be busy.

Looking forward to meeting you all again.

Regards, June & Brian


----------



## SilverF1

flyingpig said:


> Anyone heading to the meet in March, maybe around the 25th/27th, or is it just us that can't last out until April......hope to see all our 2010 friends at the meeting, fancy an inpromptu fiesta Jackie & Keith, best visit to the bank we ever did!! :lol:
> 
> Ken & Lin.


It's not just you. We're tunneling out to freedom on the 18th March.


----------



## JockandRita

SilverF1 said:


> It's not just you. We're tunneling out to freedom on the 18th March.


You're all jammy so and so's.  ............ :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Chascass

Going over, or is that under (tunnel) on the 18th as well, (thought I'd rub it in a bit Jock :lol looking forward to a nice leisurely trip down to Denia if the weather is kind.

Charlie


----------



## wakk44

We have booked the Portsmouth/Bilbao ferry for Friday 13th  April

Arriving on Saturday afternoon then doing the remaining 470 miles to get to the start of the rally on the 16th for the first week only.

I have only booked one way then it will be a leisurely tour through Northern Spain and France over the following 4-5 weeks on the way home,looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## JollyJack

We, JollyJack & Sweeny, (2 vans) are booked on the tunnel Wed 4th April

Nice easy drive down.. looking forward to meeting everyone - will stop for both weeks


----------



## C7KEN

To those who are not staying for the two weeks . When you read about how good the second week was on MHF after the event you will regret not staying. I do need to know how many are not down for two weeks because I can let in reserves who are from Spain for the second week only. 
Several people have said they will arrive early so I will check out both Denia and Calpe for space before the event and I expect Jenny and me can go up to Calpe also before the event and have a night out with you all. There is the Texas Bar with entertainment and a bit of food n drink just walking distance so we can go there. Nice and inexpensive. To those not staying for the second week maybe if you come a few days before the 16th you can also join us and then you will experience a bit of Calpe although before the 16th it will not be as sensational as the second week of the event. Don't forget I said this will be better than the last one but most of the difference will be on the second week as many who came this year say don't change the format at Denia too much so i'm planning on making the second week at Calpe different and I want everyone to leave this meet on a high. Incidentally i'm sending this from Gatwick waiting for our flight back home to Spain for son Sam and me


----------



## SilverF1

Safe journey; see you there.


----------



## flyingpig

tomnjune said:


> hi ken n lin
> 
> we are heading down 18 march, via portsmouth/santander.
> 
> we also cant wait, maybe try the calpe aire before the meet, not sure of our itinery, we always change our mind anyway, .
> 
> enjoy tomnjune


Hi Tom n June,

Not decided on any "fixed" date or even decided on ferry / eurotunnel option yet for March, somewhere around the dates we mentioned previously though, so watch this space.
See you (most probably) at Calpe before the main meet starts.

Safe journey,
Ken n Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## Techno100

We would very dearly love to do the second week too but alas we have to work and wifeys job dictates she's back before month end. This is why we are setting off on good Friday and leaving Denia morning of the 24th. So by all means invite someone in for Calpe.
Andy


----------



## flyingpig

SilverF1 said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heading to the meet in March, maybe around the 25th/27th, or is it just us that can't last out until April......hope to see all our 2010 friends at the meeting, fancy an inpromptu fiesta Jackie & Keith, best visit to the bank we ever did!! :lol:
> 
> Ken & Lin.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just you. We're tunneling out to freedom on the 18th March.
Click to expand...

Hi Norman n Liz, you both keeping well?

Nothing hard and fast for travelling dates just yet, but thinking more than likely Eurotunnel at the moment, culminating at Calpe pre main meet.
If you recall, last year we were in the van one behind yours at the queue, and then met again at the meet, and again in Normandy on the way home, enjoyed your company for a couple of days heading home (and the beers!).
Deja vu???? (suspect spelling!!!)

Safe journey, see you at some point!
Ken n Lin


----------



## flyingpig

Sorry if I have missed it somewhere in the posts, but does anyone have the address or co-ords for the Calpe aire!    

Cheers,
Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## Techno100

flyingpig said:


> Sorry if I have missed it somewhere in the posts, but does anyone have the address or co-ords for the Calpe aire!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


Coordenadas
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/odissea_calpe.html


----------



## travelsRus

We are overnighting at Cite de Europe 3rd April and were hoping to spend Easter weekend at Bay of Roses. Is this possible. Think there is too much driving to be done between Calais and Spain. 
Anyone know of somewhere in France that would be good for an Easter Break en route to Denia.

Chris


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> We would very dearly love to do the second week too but alas we have to work and wifeys job dictates she's back before month end. This is why we are setting off on good Friday and leaving Denia morning of the 24th. So by all means invite someone in for Calpe.
> Andy


Also have to rule out 2013 because my stepson and fiancee are getting married in Sorrento same time so having a 3 week break Italian style and wifey found a campsite only 1k from church 8)


----------



## Techno100

travelsRus said:


> We are overnighting at Cite de Europe 3rd April and were hoping to spend Easter weekend at Bay of Roses. Is this possible. Think there is too much driving to be done between Calais and Spain.
> Anyone know of somewhere in France that would be good for an Easter Break en route to Denia.
> 
> Chris


Yes Chris we are stopping at ParcVerger for 2 days en route
http://www.parcverger.com/ Bob&Di are very good hosts


----------



## SilverF1

flyingpig said:


> Hi Norman n Liz, you both keeping well?
> Deja vu???? (suspect spelling!!!)
> Safe journey, see you at some point!
> Ken n Lin


Deja Vu?

Sleeping suspended over the river again? Don't think so.


----------



## flyingpig

SilverF1 said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Norman n Liz, you both keeping well?
> Deja vu???? (suspect spelling!!!)
> Safe journey, see you at some point!
> Ken n Lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deja Vu?
> 
> Sleeping suspended over the river again? Don't think so.
Click to expand...

Handbrake on, in 1st gear, tow rope tied, lifejackets on, flares stowed, tranquilizers taken............sleep well did you....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Ken

We are hoping to do the two weeks with you. We might be getting there on the 10th will it be possible to arrange to get there then. If we can ring ahead to book in whilst we are in Spain that would be great.

Pat


----------



## jud

hi dont know if any one has mentioned yet not read all the posts but Easter good Friday is on the 6th April 2012. in our experience spanish camp site get full around that time in fact friends we was with this year wanted to stay longer including easter and it was a definitely NO so bare that in mind.jud


----------



## C7KEN

Anyone who will be coming to this meet don't worry about anything. If you get here early and the aires are so full Ruben cant get you in then you will just have to come and park up outside my house. Those who were here this year and have met Ruben will know how he bends backwards to help everyone so I expect he will squeze you in as long as there are not too many arriving early. The date of this meet was picked carefully so to make sure most the Spanish had left after easter and those who wintered in the aires likewise had vacated. Just let me do any worrying but so far i'm cool 

Before the meet I will post a contact tel no on here so I can be sure no one has any problems with somewhere to park and no one gets lost. Besides there are some who can't make the second week and we are planning to go up to Calpe maybe on Thurs the 12th so we can spend a couple of days with them in Calpe and maybe have a night out in the texas bar (see photos on previous post)


----------



## Techno100

Ken I know we will have a great time and I don't care if we have to park on the road outside the sites . Our adventure is the whole caboodle of getting there and back with a bit of sun and lots of new friends. As long as we have drinking water and waste disposal all else is a bonus 😍


----------



## Techno100

AND if them Germans want to give us 2€ for each of our squids I'll be happy to unify with europe :lol: 

Sorry about the gobbledegook at the end of last post, it's some strange contrivance of enterpretation of iphone smiley


----------



## SilverF1

C7KEN said:


> Anyone who will be coming to this meet don't worry about anything. If you get here early and the aires are so full Ruben cant get you in then you will just have to come and park up outside my house. Those who were here this year and have met Ruben will know how he bends backwards to help everyone so I expect he will squeze you in as long as there are not too many arriving early. The date of this meet was picked carefully so to make sure most the Spanish had left after easter and those who wintered in the aires likewise had vacated. Just let me do any worrying but so far i'm cool
> 
> Before the meet I will post a contact tel no on here so I can be sure no one has any problems with somewhere to park and no one gets lost. Besides there are some who can't make the second week and we are planning to go up to Calpe maybe on Thurs the 12th so we can spend a couple of days with them in Calpe and maybe have a night out in the texas bar (see photos on previous post)


Ken, your effort is exemplary. If anything were to go awry, it will not be because of any lack of effort on your part.

Reuben's efforts should not go without notice either. His assistance last year was first class. Well worth supporting him and Rebekah.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Norman
Ruben & Rebecca are about the nicest young Spanish couple I know and that´s why we are again going to the Odissea aires. I hope everyone reading these posts understands just how genuine Ruben is. From offering Charlie his van for free whe Charlies clutch was being fixed and arranging for a mechanic to do the job and offering Dave the use of the fridge when Dave,s fridge was playing up cutting the numbers of pitches at Denia from 61 to 55 so folks have more room to spread out. The Spanish motorhomers rave about them and the members of acpasion the Spanish group similar to MHF have a yearly rally at Denia. I met many from this group ( which I am also a member of) when we were invited to the opening of the new Calpe aire. mostly Spanish people but a few from other countries like us. If I have any problems hopefully plan B will come into operation. I cannot see any problems other than the weather is bad or the entertainers take ill but I have others who I can get to take their place. I can get Valentino who will sing in english and spanish, he looks the part (ponytail and dark eyes) the girls would like him and we will enjoy him playing his guitar (santana, dire straights,shadows.Queen, etc.) plus he has a very good classical voice and when he sings "Granada" the ladies are like putty. If for any reason we can´t get Woody or Eddy I will get Valentino to step in but I dont expect any problems


----------



## hymermick1

flyingpig said:


> Anyone heading to the meet in March, maybe around the 25th/27th, or is it just us that can't last out until April......hope to see all our 2010 friends at the meeting, fancy an inpromptu fiesta Jackie & Keith, best visit to the bank we ever did!! :lol:
> 
> Ken & Lin.


Hi Ken & Lin,
Weve just arrived back into the dull miserable UK at the weekend.We have just spent two and a half months in sunny Spain and cant wait untill we all meet again next year.We are looking at leaving somewhere near the end of March,so we may catch up with you before the meet.
Looking forward to seeing eveyone again and were sure we will have just as great a time as last year.

Mike & Jackie.


----------



## flyingpig

Cheers Mike & Jackie,
Have P.M'd you.
Ken & Lin


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken,

happy new year, are you any nearer sorting out which aire we will be using first,.
we are coming down middle of march, and are pondering where to set down for easter, its only the week before the meet. how much notice, if any, would ruben need to book in at one of the aires, preferably the one we are starting at.

looking forward to getting away from this crap weather, and meeting up with you all.

tomnjune


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Ken, Just read through all the correspondents,things seem to be moving quit well
Have been in Spain for a few months.
Are we still on the list ?

Les


----------



## Techno100

Yes you are Les
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=332

Andy


----------



## lifestyle

Thanks Andy


Les


----------



## C7KEN

Yes Thanks Andy, 
You answered before I got to see the post by Lifestyle 
To date there have only been two vans pull out due to health problems and I still have a big reserve list so anyone who is doubtfull about attending please let me know by PM if you prefer. I am refraining from posting too much on this thread as I dont want to steal the thunder from other MHF meets or rallies that are ahead of this one, however by the end of the month I will have been up to both aires and detailed the food and the dates for the restaurants for our entertainment nights so dont anyone worry i'm still very much alive and paying attention. Even started out on the mountain bike daily to get super fit and lose the extra weight put on after the end of year parties so I can keep up with everything


----------



## brandywine

Happy and prosperous New Year to one and all, especially those going on Kens meet.

We still havn't decided where to spend Easter but are looking foward to leaving and hoping for some sun. Luckily, less than 5 weeks to the off!

Look forward to seeing you all.

June & Brian


----------



## C7KEN

tomnjune
I will ask Ruben for you to see if you can get in easter to one of the aires but wait till the end of the month as I rather ask him in person


----------



## tomnjune

ken,

thanks for that, what a star.

regards tomnjune


----------



## vicdicdoc

C7KEN - Hi,
Going by the GPS notations for the Odissea Denia 'Aire' 
[N38.87027 / E0.001500] . . according to my Google Earth I'm some 3/4 miles off the coast into the sea & my Hymer might be good - but not that good at floating :wink: . . have you the exact GPS for both Denia & Calpe please


----------



## Chascass

Hi Vic

This will help for Denia

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10553

and this one for Calpe and Denia

http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/odissea_calpe.html

Charlie


----------



## vicdicdoc

Chascass said:


> Hi Vic . . This will help for Denia
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10553 Charlie


Thanks for that . . it must be me 'cause I still end up in the sea even using those GPS positions of N38.870412 / E0.014857  
Ho hum - no doubt I'll stumble on it when I get down there


----------



## Chascass

Its west not East

Charlie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Vic
Don´t worry as when travelling south on the N340 after leaving Oliva you drive down a long straight road with welcoming girls sat on plastic chairs at the roadside. At the end of this straight rd there is an exit leading down to a roundabout. Take this exit and take the third exit off the roundabout signed playas ( its the second turn after passing below the N340 the road you have just come off) then .5 km to a tee junc turn right and Odissea is approx .75 km on the right. You cannot miss it as you will see the blue aires sign before it. Charlie has given you the proper co -ords but this is just what you will see before you through the windscreen. Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## vicdicdoc

Chascass said:


> Its west not East Charlie


  No wonder I ended up in the sea !
Cheers Charlie


----------



## vicdicdoc

C7KEN said:


> Hi Vic
> " . . . you drive down a long straight road with welcoming girls sat on plastic chairs at the roadside.


Ahem ! . . I think we saw these 'girls' last time we ventured down into Spain . . Sylv wouldn't let me stop to see if they needed any help :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Vic

This Longitude frequently catches me out when dealing with points that are near to zero. So if it is west of the Grenwich line it is a negative value and you need to put that infront of the number as in -014857. As you see by the Longitude it is very very close to zero so we are sort of crossing the date line every time you leave Ruben's site. On the other side of the world we would be changing days. On our side of the world leaving out the minus just tells Autoroute to take you for a dip in the Med. It's still a bit chilly in April!!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Ken,

Just wondering if you have any plans to hold another Denia/Calpe meet later this year (September maybe?).
Or maybe one a year is enough to organise  

Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Don´t worry as when travelling south on the N340 after leaving Oliva you drive down a long straight road with welcoming girls sat on plastic chairs at the roadside. At the end of this straight rd there is an exit leading down to a roundabout. Take this exit and take the third exit off the roundabout signed playas ( its the second turn after passing below the N340 the road you have just come off) then .5 km to a tee junc turn right and Odissea is approx .75 km on the right. You cannot miss it as you will see the blue aires sign before it. Charlie has given you the proper co -ords but this is just what you will see before you through the windscreen. Look forward to seeing you there


Ken, is it close by the Los Llanos campsite :roll:

Bob[/quote]


----------



## tomnjune

hi

re whistlinggypsy. los llanos is at the back of oddisea aire, we use the bar while there.


tomnjune



if your looking for it on google earth , it hasnt been built yet !!


----------



## C7KEN

Hezbez 
No I cant do another meet this year as lots of other things to do.
Bob yes the aire is right next door to Los Lanos campsite. Infact the bar that we used for a drink and BBQ last year is ran by Heiner who is a german guy and is the campsites bar but accessed from the aire . They are separate enterprises though 

Edit Tomnjune you beat me to it


----------



## amydan

C7KEN said:


> Hezbez
> No I cant do another meet this year as lots of other things to do.
> Bob yes the aire is right next door to Los Lanos campsite. Infact the bar that we used for a drink and BBQ last year is ran by Heiner who is a german guy and is the campsites bar but accessed from the aire . They are separate enterprises though
> 
> Edit Tomnjune you beat me to it


Anyone fancy doing a convoy down to Denia from Calais starting around 8-10 april. Does the meet start on the 16th.


----------



## amydan

*Denia and Calpe meet April*

Anyone fancy joining a convoy down to Denia leaving between 8-10 April. Travelling via Calais ferry Santander ferry a fortune £600 one way.


----------



## lifestyle

Not too sure when we will be leaving,but if near that time we would love to meet up with you.

Les & Shirley


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: Denia and Calpe meet April*



amydan said:


> Anyone fancy joining a convoy down to Denia leaving between 8-10 April. Travelling via Calais ferry Santander ferry a fortune £600 one way.


May I ask how much more is that than it would cost to drive
Bri


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Denia and Calpe meet April*



brianamelia said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy joining a convoy down to Denia leaving between 8-10 April. Travelling via Calais ferry Santander ferry a fortune £600 one way.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how much more is that than it would cost to drive
> Bri
Click to expand...

Didn't count the cost but did that drive for last year's Denier meet and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

Was a real experience going right through spring into summer in four days!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> May I ask how much more is that than it would cost to drive


From Calais to Denia £300 should cover the trip with fuel/tolls, extra expenses are sites if used. Cheaper if no tolls/aires used but increase in fuel and longer to get their.


----------



## Spacerunner

whistlinggypsy said:


> May I ask how much more is that than it would cost to drive
> 
> 
> 
> From Calais to Denia £300 should cover the trip with fuel/tolls, extra expenses are sites if used. Cheaper if no tolls/aires used but increase in fuel and longer to get their.
Click to expand...

Sure it wasn't that much. We didn't use any toll roads topped up with fuel about three(?) times and used aires which were mostly free.

We found that all roads were good to excellent, especially the N10. Spanish roads even better and very light traffic except around Saragoza.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Sure it wasn't that much.


Quite right it may not cost that much but I am looking at my costs with 5.000kg x 8.7mt m/h @ 20mpg :wink: but it will only be £50ish less.


----------



## tomnjune

hi amydan

portsmouth/santander 18march one way, 2 adults,dog, and pet friendly cabin, £470.00. your dates are are near easter,suppose thats why dearer.

tomnjune


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> portsmouth/santander 18march one way, 2 adults,dog, and pet friendly cabin, £470.00. your dates are are near easter,suppose thats why dearer.
> 
> tomnjune


+ £120 fuel from 512miles Santander to Denia =£590


----------



## Chascass

*Re: Denia and Calpe meet April*



brianamelia said:


> amydan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy joining a convoy down to Denia leaving between 8-10 April. Travelling via Calais ferry Santander ferry a fortune £600 one way.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how much more is that than it would cost to drive
> Bri
Click to expand...

From my records I used 522 ltr of diesel, that was from Durham to Denia and the return to Durham covering 2711 miles.

Charlie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> From my records I used 522 ltr of diesel, that was from Durham to Denia and the return to Durham covering 2711 miles.


At todays fuel price approx £600 + ferry/train crossing


----------



## tomnjune

hi whistlinggypsy

re cost of fuel, we go 4weeks before denia meet.

portugal beckons first. 

tomnjune


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All 
has decision been made yet whether Calpe or Denia first week? Getting very excited about heading off. Woo hoo!!!!!!!
Resa


----------



## travelsRus

Hi - I contacted Ken last week and he said it was definitely Denia first as Calpe would still be full of vans wintering over there.

We can't wait either - having a leisurely run down - leaving the UK on the 3rd April.

Chris & Graham


----------



## amydan

travelsRus said:


> Hi - I contacted Ken last week and he said it was definitely Denia first as Calpe would still be full of vans wintering over there.
> 
> We can't wait either - having a leisurely run down - leaving the UK on the 3rd April.
> 
> Chris & Graham


What is the best way down to Denia from Calais


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> What is the best way down to Denia from Calais


I think Ken (C7KEN) is going to put a couple of routes and stopovers on the post sometime soon for those that require them, all depends on what you want, toll routes, scenic non toll routes, mountain routes (our favourite) or coastal routes, also the time factor will be important for some attendee's.


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2012 finalised and how to get there easily*

Last week I went on a visit to both Denia and Calpe and have been able to make final decisions on which to use first, food, activities, entertainers.
So I expect you all to get to Odissea Camper Park Denia for Monday the 16th April ready for the fun to begin. The people who run and own the aire are Ruben and Rebecca a very nice young Spanish couple who want you all to really enjoy yourselves in their aire. I will be there probably the weekend before and if there are some who arrive slightly early just speak to Ruben as he bends over backwards to accomodate everyone. The second week will be at Odissea Calpe which is ran by Jose and Maria also extremely nice young Spanish folk. I have some excellent entertainment planned and only today been promised a very sucessfull singer from the UK who will sing a few numbers on the friday of the second week which will be at Calpe and we have the excellent Eddy C booked with two guest performers. The first week in Denia we have Woody who you will all enjoy doing Dire Straits, Buddy Holly, etc. etc. so plenty both nights for the dancers and the listeners. The following is a route mostly taken from my Tom Tom unit which I had in there as an itinery and is really easy and fast. Just load the co-ords in as they are listed and Jane or whoever will guide you to Denia and find you places to stay overnight on the way down.

A very easy Toll free route to Odissea Camper Park Denia via the Millau Viaduct
Waypoints are co-ords on roads that you will pass thro so you can't get lost 
Some stops can be missed out if you can drive longer in the day
Rouen seems to frighten people but there is no reason , if you put the co-ords into Tom Tom and ask to go to each one in order toll free you will get down here and pass thro Rouen with the river on your right as per instructions

When waiting for a ferry park at Marine Parade Dover N51.124 E1.319

If you use Dunkirk ferry it's at N51.021 E2.193 and you are now driving on the right.
If you need a nearby stop or overnight Gravelines aire N50.988 E 2.122 very close to Dunkirk
Or 38 miles to El portal aire N50.710 E1.570 near Boulogne 
Then thro waypoints N50.692 E1.613 Samar N50.631 E1.741 A28/E402 Rouen north N49.636 E1.288

Negotiate Rouen as instructions which yiou can print out for the navigator but loading the co-ords into TomTom will take you this way anyway, remember to say Toll Free

Thro waypoint South Evreux N48.958 E1.198 to Brezolles aire N48.689 E1.070 or car park at Buffalo Steak House Chartres N48.414 E1.488 (safe and free) a total 201miles from El portal aire
Then 67 miles to Lamotte Beuvron aire N47.597 E2.024 or 387 miles from Chartres to Millau aire N44.095 E3.032 but a very fast and easy A75 road most of the way. You have the option of driving over the viaduct or coming off before and looking up at it, you can then rejoin and drive over it. It has a toll charge but 3500 van is reasonable approx €10
Via waypoint N9 North Beziers N43.380 E3.301 to Narbonne Plage aire N43.147 E3.147 
Or Sant Feliu de Quixols aire N41.794 E3.031 a total of 214 miles from Millau
205 miles to Peniscola aire N40.395 E0.410
160 miles to Odissea Camper Park Denia N38.890 E0.014

This is what you see thro the windscreen when driving thro Rouen
After exiting the tunnel at Rouen take third slip signed VERNON
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.
Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.
All very easy so I look forward to welcoming you all to sunny Spain and dont forget your bikes if you have some and also boules as we can have lots of laughs playing this game

I hope you will all help me to make this the best ever motorhome meet ever held in europe

My thanks to Autostratus for the windscreen view directions on how to drive thro Rouen

.
C7KEN

Membership Number: 282
Posts: 102
Points: 129
Reputation: 12
Join date: 2011-05-31
Location: Spain


----------



## jax

Hi Ken,
we plan on getting to Denia probably on the Saturday prior to the meet. Do we have to pre book or are we OK just turning up. Looking forward to seeing everyone again and to having a great meet once more.
Jackie & Keith ( from freezing Scarborough)


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jackie
The aire is now longer but part of it is separate as there is now a small workshop and shop selling things for motorhomers, However the piece of land behind the aire still exists but is now half the size due to the increased size of the aire . So I have said to Ruben that if people come early and the aire is full they wont mind parking in there for a couple of days. After all its nearer the german bar !!! He said OK i will put electric down there so just turn up as I think you will be OK. I expect we will already be there. Get plenty of rest before leaving the UK as the last friday in Calpe I expect will be sensational but i'm sure you will enjoy it as you are definately fun people


----------



## Techno100

We've decided not to shoot to calpe pre Denia and will take more time coming down through France and photograph more nice aires for my public gallery. I'd like to think we may turn up at Denia about the Friday/Saturday and parking outside is completely fine with or without electric no problem. Many thanks Ken


----------



## C7KEN

*Modify the co-ords for gravelines aire*

On my post with a route down to Denia due to a slip of the typing finger I added the wrong co-ords for the aire at gravelines it should read N50.988 E 2.122 so please if you intend to use it (and why not) alter my post as I cannot edit it on here after 60 minutes
mucho gracious 

Mod note;-coordinates for the Gravelines aire have been edited to the correct ones stipulated by Ken.


----------



## brandywine

Off to the Tunnel tomorrow, snow permitting.

Going to Mojacar first, then working our way up the coast to Odissea for the meet.

Look forward to seeing you all there and maybe some on the way.

Regards, June & Brian


----------



## sooty10

Hi June and Brian,

Have a safe journey and a great few weeks away. Look forward to meeting again at Odissea on the meet.

Kath and Keith (sooty)


----------



## C7KEN

As those of you who attended Spain 2011 will know Jenny and myself like to be entertained by good live artists. Last night we were entertained by Bella Luna two young spanish guys. I attach a link below so you can hear see and them, but they do much more than I can show on one home video and they are Spanish. So I need advice. If you are all happy to contribute €10 as I have already said in previous posts I can get Woody for the Wed night in Denia. Bella Luna for the Tuesday 24th In Calpe and the brilliant Eddy C for the Friday 27th night in Calpe. I have already booked Woody and Eddy but would like you all to hear a bit of Spanish as you are in Spain . These lads are the business believe me but I dont want to be just spending money without consultation.As it is now I would not need €10 from each of you as the total cost is currently €500 I do want this to be the best ever meet and I think I can achieve this but I would now like to have a Spanish act to give you all the true taste of what life is like for us living here. I would like to do a poll so can the mods help as i dont know how to set this up. The question would be Bella Luna ? Yes or No
I need to make a decision fast as they only have the Tuesday night available see below and tell me what you think. They sing some in english , can sing like Pavarotti and El Divo and even do a Michael Jackson act as well as being very funny, an act I hope you dont miss.


----------



## Techno100

Happy to pay €10 Ken despite only doing Denia. No problem many thanks 
Andy


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Ken.

We appreciate the dilemma that you might find yourself in.

Just to clarify please, are you asking for €10 per person, per night of entertainment, ie, €20 per couple for a night out, where a live entertainer or entertainers have been booked?

Rita and I have no problem paying our way, and if the entertainers are as good as you say they are, their won't be a problem from us. 
We just need clarification though. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Techno100

Jock
I believe Ken is inferring his whole entertainment budget is €500?
45 vans = easy peesy

The additional plans would mean €10 per head for the whole caboodle and more. 1 off payment.

Personally I had always thought it was €10 each anyway so again no problemo


----------



## C7KEN

No Jock as it is I am committed to just over €500 for three live performers, Woody, Eddy and Doreen who will sing some with Eddy but I only need to provide accomodation for her and husband, I am also promised some numbers from a british singer who is coming to the meet as a guest so he is free . To also get Bella Luna they want €400 so my total cost for performers will be €900, as we have approx 90 attending it works out at €10 each or if I dont have Bella luna it will be less as you can see. I know that if we go for it all everyone will really enjoy the meet and I am unlikely to do another so I want to really turn it on with this one, however I will go with the majority decision yes or no Bell Luna.  
If you watch the main video then click on Billie Jean and watch his micky take of michael jackson


I am explaining it clearly I hope as I am trying to keep the cost reasonable but also to do something special. And yes if you dont agree the entertainers are excellent I will return the money.(I think i'm safe  ) All I get out of this is free accomodation in the aires and a free nosh at Bolero which I will be giving to Doreen and her husband my friend Mike so she will sing for us. Trust me i'm scots you know


----------



## jax

Hi Ken,
we are happy to pay whatever is money is required for the entertainment. If last year is anything to go by you organized great entertainment, just don't want you to be out of pocket.
Regards
Jackie & Keith


----------



## Techno100

*Denia Calpe meet entertainment*

Ken needs a consensus of approval for everyone to pay a 1 off fee of €10 per head for the whole caboodle?
Yes .... or no if you dare!

Yes from me and mrs T


----------



## Techno100

Poll here Ken and fellow party goers
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120509-.html


----------



## waspes

Yes from us.  

Peter.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jackie N Keith
As you know last year Rosemary had a collection which i gave to the waiting staff and the chef but she did not intend it all for them. One person if you recall said I was making money from the meet so this year there will be no collection for tips as the €10 will cover it and i will make sure that everyone knows that all we get out of it is a really good two weeks with excellent company and lots of fun. So we dont pay the €10 per day for the aires but I do pay for the food in tony's restaurant which i have no problem with. If I get it slightly wrong I will be able to contribute as i'm not paying for parking the van in the aires but obviously I dont want it to cost me any more than anyone else so i'm being deadly efficient this time. There is no way that anyone will ever get better entertained for €10 all my 3 main performers are working five days out of the seven every week in a recession so that shows how good they are I think


----------



## alandsue

Yes for both of us

alandsue


----------



## amydan

alandsue said:


> Yes for both of us
> 
> alandsue


Yes for us too very cheap entertainment
Ron and Anita amydan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Yes plese Ken. Are you sure you don't want euros?


----------



## lifestyle

Yes,no problem .

Les and Shirley


----------



## Techno100

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Yes plese Ken. Are you sure you don't want euros?


It is euros 10 of them
€€€€€€€€€€

Mod note merged into original topic for the Spain meet


----------



## smurfinguk

Yes, no problem
Resa & Eric


----------



## sooty10

Yes from us Ken, sure it will be a great meet again.

Kath and Keith (sooty)


----------



## tomnjune

big yes.

tomnjune


----------



## tomnjune

hi ken
no problem with any charge,its well worth it for you organising it all. if its half as good as last year it will be brill.

bringing a plastic chair for june, if we run out of dosh she can go and sit on the main road to top up the funds. "OUCH"


tom


----------



## C7KEN

It looks like I have your support for Bella Luna so I am going to provisionally book the Bolero in Calpe then tomorrow I will call Juan (Bella Luna) and book them. We will then have a massive variation of entertainment starting with Woody (Buddy Holly, Shadows, Dire Straits,etc.) Bella Luna (Traditional Spanish, Nessun Dorma,Michael Jackson,Neil Diamond, cheeky and great fun) My friends Eddy C. (brilliant singer, dancer) and Doreen (the Voice) will make sure this meet will never be forgotten and our guest singer Paul has performed at the Benidorm Palace and all over the UK.
So each entertainer brings something different, they are the best in our area around Torrevieja but prepared to travel north for over an hour each way to entertain us in Denia and Calpe. Now I will be praying for good weather


----------



## travelsRus

Hi Ken - it's worth paying 10euros each just for the pleasure of Doreen's company so it's money well spent even for us Yorkshire folk!

Chris & Graham


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Ken & Jenny.
Were happy to pay what ever the cost so our answer to the question is a definate yes. 
We had a fantastic time last year and look forward to seeing eveyone this year.
Mike & Jackie


----------



## SilverF1

Ken, we are happy to stump up the €, as we said at the outset. However it all turns out, we intend to enjoy it. 

Thank you again.


----------



## ktesis

We have no problem with what you suggest! It sounds great!
Derek & Lesley


----------



## JockandRita

A BIG YES from us too Ken.

As said earlier, even at €10 per head per night of entertainment, it wouldn't have been a problem. :wink: 

Cheers the noo.

Jock.


----------



## flyingpig

You already had our opinion by p.m! Hate to say we told you so but.........
nice one,
Ken & Lin


----------



## C7KEN

I just got a call from Cristian who runs the Bolero to say that the group who have the Bolero booked for bingo on tuesdays won,t change their night or move to an earlier time so unfortunately no Bella Luna at Calpe. The only alternative is to try persuade them to go to Denia for the Friday Saturday or sunday night but I think they will not agree as they will have to cancel a gig down here, however I will try. This is very disappointing


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> This is very disappointing


But it's not a problem Ken, so don't go knocking yourself down over it.

What will be, will be. The efforts you are going to, far exceed the expectations of most of us anyway, but please be aware, that we are all very supportive of the efforts you are making on our behalves.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## jax

Don't worry about it Ken, we'll all just infiltrate the bingo pack and cause havoc!
Keith n Jackie


----------



## flyingpig

No problem Ken, Que Sera, whatever will be will be.   

Ken & Lin

P.S. Bit worried about Jax (Jackie) though, she might end up locked away for calling house on someone....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

We appreciate what ever you do.
We can always have a sing-a - long around a camp fire :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les & Shirley


----------



## C7KEN

I'm not quite ready to give up yet. I have arranged to meet with BellaLuna Sat afternoon and i'm taking the big guns with me ie the girls, Juan will maybe melt and agree to travel to Denia then I have a plan on how to accomodate them. I need to get them agreeing to go to Denia first. Then I will post what I am thinking of so you can all tell me if its acceptable. It may even be a better plan than putting them on in Calpe. I just know you will all enjoy them . Its always the same the best ones are always so busy when you want them. Watch this space


----------



## Techno100

Cool
Obviously we'd like the lot at Denia :wink:


----------



## C7KEN

Well if I can get Tony's restaurant for Sunday the 22nd we will have Bella Luna in Denia. So Woody on the Wed and BellaLuna on the Sunday WOW you will never get better entertainers anywhere for €10 and we have Eddy C for the last friday in Calpe if he comes back from Belgium OK .They set off today driving from here Brrrrr.


----------



## Techno100

Smashing whatever Ken and don't fret about money all will pay or else! :wink: 8)


----------



## loddy

I was looking for a stopover so called in the Denia aire, I wouldn't get in it was a bit cosy

Loddy


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Ken

Sorry for late voice of support but been offline a few days.

Needless to say the support already given is unanimous so my late one is almost irrelevant, however, it is of course a resounding Yes!

Sal and Don


----------



## C7KEN

How about a bit of classics on Spain 2012. This is Bella Luna now booked for Sunday the 22nd all I need now is confirmation I can have the venue and I hope to have that by wednesday. Note the humour


----------



## travelsRus

Well done Ken - they sound brilliant.

Chris


----------



## jax

As usual Ken you have done good. You have our full support whatever you book. Can't wait.
Jackie n Keith


----------



## bambi2

*Spain 2012 Forums*

Yes from Ken and Sylvia, at present in Morocco and had lots of dongle problems, so only just reading the posts. Bambi 2


----------



## amydan

*Spain 2012 meet*

Still looking for someone to tag along with from Calais down to Denia about 8 days before the meet. Could possibly do a convoy?.


----------



## Techno100

I'm landing at St Malo morning of the 7th destination for first stop as yet undecided


----------



## vicdicdoc

*help with route please*

I'm off down to the Denia meet but starting out early March & 'wander' down through France, I've made a list of possible Aires & overnight stops between Calais & Narbonne so I have plenty of choices, BUT - I've no experience of stopping places in Spain between Narbonne & Denia, can any one give me their recommendations of [safe] places to overnight on that route.

MOD EDIT - This has been merged with the original Denia Meet thread as it may help other attendees, also we try to keep just one thread for each Rally/Meet.


----------



## Spacerunner

Hi Vic

We were the same last year.
I meticulously planned the route down through France but was quite surprised by the sheer distances in Spain. We hadn't planned anything!

We made it up as we went along.
First night across the border near Biarritz we found an aire.
Second night we were about to stop on a garage aire but got scared off by the 'Romanians' (gypsies to you and me) but found a cosy little layby/picnic place 30 kilometres off the main road. Then two nights in a campsite.

You'll find the roads are as good, or better than those on France and progress is very swift across very long distances so you might like to linger in France a bit longer than maybe you had planned.


----------



## wakk44

Ken has done his recommended route here........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1115120.html#1115120

The recommended stops are mainly in France but the last 2 were in Spain-a commercial site and an aire.

If you have Autoroute 2010 the pushpin sets for ACSI sites and aires are very useful for forward planning journeys like this. :wink:


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: help with route please*



vicdicdoc said:


> I'm off down to the Denia meet but starting out early March & 'wander' down through France, I've made a list of possible Aires & overnight stops between Calais & Narbonne so I have plenty of choices, BUT - I've no experience of stopping places in Spain between Narbonne & Denia, can any one give me their recommendations of [safe] places to overnight on that route.
> 
> Hi Vicdicdoc,
> Leaving from Eurotunnel 24.3.12, down through France ourselves. As for Spain , presuming you are east coast route, look at Camping Rui , St Pere Pescado, Camping international, Palamos, Camping Eden, Peniscola.
> Sorry, can't help with anything else, and apologies if they may not be open or available for your dates, (check with ACSI etc) just hoping I can help.
> See you at Denia meet, give us a howdy do, hope this helps..
> Would recommend any of the above if available.
> Ken & Lin
> 
> MOD EDIT - This has been merged with the original Denia Meet thread as it may help other attendees, also we try to keep just one thread for each Rally/Meet.


----------



## flyingpig

Sorry Vicdicdoc, sent a reply but nothing forthcoming from my post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: help with route please*



flyingpig said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off down to the Denia meet but starting out early March & 'wander' down through France, I've made a list of possible Aires & overnight stops between Calais & Narbonne so I have plenty of choices, BUT - I've no experience of stopping places in Spain between Narbonne & Denia, can any one give me their recommendations of [safe] places to overnight on that route.
> 
> Hi Vicdicdoc,
> Leaving from Eurotunnel 24.3.12, down through France ourselves. As for Spain , presuming you are east coast route, look at Camping Rui , St Pere Pescado, Camping international, Palamos, Camping Eden, Peniscola.
> Sorry, can't help with anything else, and apologies if they may not be open or available for your dates, (check with ACSI etc) just hoping I can help.
> See you at Denia meet, give us a howdy do, hope this helps..
> Would recommend any of the above if available.
> Ken & Lin
> 2nd try to reply !!!!
> 
> MOD EDIT - This has been merged with the original Denia Meet thread as it may help other attendees, also we try to keep just one thread for each Rally/Meet.
Click to expand...


----------



## flyingpig

*Re: help with route please*



flyingpig said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off down to the Denia meet but starting out early March & 'wander' down through France, I've made a list of possible Aires & overnight stops between Calais & Narbonne so I have plenty of choices, BUT - I've no experience of stopping places in Spain between Narbonne & Denia, can any one give me their recommendations of [safe] places to overnight on that route.
> 
> Hi Vicdicdoc,
> Leaving from Eurotunnel 24.3.12, down through France ourselves. As for Spain , presuming you are east coast route, look at Camping Rui , St Pere Pescado, Camping international, Palamos, Camping Eden, Peniscola.
> Sorry, can't help with anything else, and apologies if they may not be open or available for your dates, (check with ACSI etc) just hoping I can help.
> See you at Denia meet, give us a howdy do, hope this helps..
> Would recommend any of the above if available.
> Ken & Lin
> 
> Hello Mr Mod,
> Sorry, I'm old & thick! Why won't my post move on? Over 60 and easily baffled, please don,t explain, just do!!!!
> Thank you.
> 
> MOD EDIT - This has been merged with the original Denia Meet thread as it may help other attendees, also we try to keep just one thread for each Rally/Meet.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

*Re: help with route please*



vicdicdoc said:


> I'm off down to the Denia meet but starting out early March & 'wander' down through France, I've made a list of possible Aires & overnight stops between Calais & Narbonne so I have plenty of choices, BUT - I've no experience of stopping places in Spain between Narbonne & Denia, can any one give me their recommendations of [safe] places to overnight on that route.
> MOD EDIT - This has been merged with the original Denia Meet thread as it may help other attendees, also we try to keep just one thread for each Rally/Meet.


Blanes and Benicassim.

Sal

If you want further details just ask.


----------



## C7KEN

I am delighted to say that everything is now in place for the evening of Sunday 22nd in Denia, I now have the exclusive venue and Bella Luna confirmed, so y'all get ready for a brilliant evening, you will be wishing for the party to never end and that's a promise  

Ok Vic here is the easiest route in my opinion, its in Microsoft word so you can print it out

A very easy Toll free route to Odissea Camper Park Denia via the Millau Viaduct
Waypoints are co-ords on roads that you will pass thro so you can’t get lost 
Some stops can be missed out if you can drive longer in the day
Rouen seems to frighten people but there is no reason , if you put the co-ords into Tom Tom and ask to go to each one in order toll free you will get down here and pass thro Rouen with the river on your right as per instructions

When waiting for a ferry park at Marine Parade Dover N51.124 E1.319
If you use Dunkirk ferry it’s at N51.021 E2.193 and you are now driving on the right.
If you need a nearby stop or overnight Gravelines aire N50.710 E1.570 very close to Dunkirk
Or 38 miles to El portal aire N50.710 E1.570 near Boulogne 
Then thro waypoints N50.692 E1.613 Samar N50.631 E1.741 A28/E402 Rouen north N49.636 E1.288
Negotiate Rouen as instructions
Thro waypoint South Evreux N48.958 E1.198 to Brezolles aire N48.689 E1.070 or car park at Buffalo Steak House Chartres N48.414 E1.488 (safe and free) a total 201miles from El portal aire
Then 67 miles to Lamotte Beuvron aire N47.597 E2.024 or 387 miles from Chartres to Millau aire N44.095 E3.032 but a very fast and easy A75 road most of the way. You have the option of driving over the viaduct or coming off before and looking up at it, you can then rejoin and drive over it. It has a toll charge but 3500 van is reasonable approx €10
Via waypoint N9 North Beziers N43.380 E3.301 to Narbonne Plage aire N43.147 E3.147 
Or Sant Feliu de Quixols aire N41.794 E3.031 a total of 214 miles from Millau
205 miles to Peniscola aire N40.395 E0.410
160 miles to Odissea Camper Park Denia N38.890 E0.014

This is what you see thro the windscreen when driving thro Rouen
After exiting the tunnel at Rouen take third slip signed VERNON
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.
Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.

My thanks to Autostratus for the excellent description on how to travel thro Rouen


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Ken.Do i read that right,our first week is at Odissea Camper park Denia N38.890 EO.014
Not long to wait now,ferry booked 28th March.


Thanks Les


----------



## Chascass

Les

I would only use those coordinates if you would like a swim :lol: 
try these.
N38.870412 W0.014857

Charlie


----------



## MyGalSal

Chascass said:


> Les
> 
> I would only use those coordinates if you would like a swim :lol:
> try these.
> N38.870412 W0.014857
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, I think Ken is planning a swim this year!!!!! :lol:

And Vic, (don't know how to insert two different quotes in one message - yet!)
If you consider the full detail and conciseness of Ken's reply to your query about Spanish aires you will get a little idea of how well Ken runs this meet!! 

Sal


----------



## SilverF1

lifestyle said:


> Hi Ken.Do i read that right,our first week is at Odissea Camper park Denia N38.890 EO.014
> Not long to wait now,ferry booked 28th March.
> 
> Thanks Les


Ken posted on 31st Jan. 2012:-



C7KEN said:


> Last week I went on a visit to both Denia and Calpe and have been able to make final decisions on which to use first, food, activities, entertainers.
> So I expect you all to get to Odissea Camper Park Denia for Monday the 16th April ready for the fun to begin.


HTH


----------



## C7KEN

Thank you Sally for your kind words but unfortunately i'm not that good as I posted E0.014 as one of the co-ords for Odissea Denia and it should of course be W0.014 as Charlie has already said. Sorry to all those that have maybe printed it out but please amend to WEST 0.014. No excuse other than I was planning this very late one night.
I still have the entertainment 100% though and I have back ups incase of accident or illness


----------



## Chascass

Ken 

Another 1st I'v seen a double post but never a treble :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Charlie
I know how this happens but can't seem to stop doing it. I am using my netbook and its so much slower than my Laptop so I tend to click twice so posting twice . It makes no difference to its speed so I should stop doing it but as i'm on autopilot most of the time sometimes I don't notice like the triple post, maybe some nice mod will delete two of them


----------



## wakk44

C7KEN said:


> .............the triple post, maybe some nice mod will delete two of them


Hi Ken,I can't say I'm nice :lol: but I have deleted the 2 posts as requested.


----------



## Elvis1709

C7KEN said:


> I am currently in Odissea Denia talking to Ruben about our next meet in Spain. Tomorrow I will look at the site of his new aire at Calpe to suss out the surrounding facilities.then try to decide a date and which one to use. Denia will be larger and Calpe will take initially nearly 60 vans. However it would be good if we could use the sea and beach and that would mean moving the date to May as its too chilly in April. So please give me feed back on changing to May. I will not do it if all the nice folk who came 2011 dont want to change so dont worry. I am thinking early May but if we dont change it will be timed to miss the spanish easter holidays in April, Please feel free to voice your opinion so I can soon fix a date.


Hi You All,
This will be our first ever trip to Spain in the Motorhome. We are fine, but we would feel happier if we were traveling to Spain with someone else going to the Denia Meet. I was wondering if any of the Facts Motorhomers are traveling from Calais round about the 10th April towards Denia. If so, we would be pleased to meet up and travel down together. Anybody interested?
Steve :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

Elvis1709 said:


> C7KEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently in Odissea Denia talking to Ruben about our next meet in Spain. Tomorrow I will look at the site of his new aire at Calpe to suss out the surrounding facilities.then try to decide a date and which one to use. Denia will be larger and Calpe will take initially nearly 60 vans. However it would be good if we could use the sea and beach and that would mean moving the date to May as its too chilly in April. So please give me feed back on changing to May. I will not do it if all the nice folk who came 2011 dont want to change so dont worry. I am thinking early May but if we dont change it will be timed to miss the spanish easter holidays in April, Please feel free to voice your opinion so I can soon fix a date.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi You All,
> This will be our first ever trip to Spain in the Motorhome. We are fine, but we would feel happier if we were traveling to Spain with someone else going to the Denia Meet. I was wondering if any of the Facts Motorhomers are traveling from Calais round about the 10th April towards Denia. If so, we would be pleased to meet up and travel down together. Anybody interested?
> Steve :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve,we leave on the 28th March.That`s the trouble ,we all leave at different times
Have a safe journey and we will see you there.

Les


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Steve (Elvis)
Do not worry about travelling down here alone for the first time. Its very easy as French and Spanish roads are not so busy as the UK. Both countries are much bigger and have less population so more space to drive in. Use the route over the Millau viaduct and you will see just how easy it is. Get a TomTom if you dont have one .You dont have to rush as you have 6 days but if you arrive early just go ask at Denia reception and see if you can get in before the 16th just say you are with MHF Ken and I expect Ruben will get you sorted. We will be there a couple of days before anyway.I believe 20 million people visit France every year in MH's and every one of them has done it for the first time at some time. Its a really nice country to travel thro and very MH friendly so I expect you to enjoy the trip and want to do it again. When we come back to the UK the first thing we notice is how fast everything is and how crowded the roads are. I hope someone will read this post and be travelling at the same time as you but if not just do it and dont worry. Last year many folks met up for the first time when travelling thro France as there are likely to be others staying at the same aires at the same time.


----------



## Techno100

The problem is I think ? Most don't like to lay plans but rather take the road and the stops as they happen and thus meeting up causes constraints and commitments. First time in motorhome to Spain for me too but I've cycled over the sierra Nevada and up the pico Valletta etc and traffic is non existent. Where ever you park fly a flag to draw attention, I have mhf and motorroamers flags and very happy to hook up by happenstance


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We are not on this meet (worst luck), but I have read the thread from start to finish and I felt I had to comment on what a staunch job you are doing C7KEN for this meet. I can't believe the effort you have gone to. You have definitely gone above and beyond the call of duty. 10/10


----------



## tomnjune

hi
steve re your trip down, we have ferry booked for 18th march, so sorry cant help.
i am sure you will enjoy the trip to odissea, if you get lost, i am sure you wont be lost for long, its part of the adventure. we have seen some brilliant views, villages, and aires by going "off piste",

we try to go a different way each time, depending on time of year,
we have a MHF sticker in rear window, if you see a guy in the drivers seat scratching his head, its us lost again.

enjoy , see you in odissea. tomnjune  :lol:


----------



## Elvis1709

C7KEN said:


> Hi Steve (Elvis)
> Do not worry about travelling down here alone for the first time. Its very easy as French and Spanish roads are not so busy as the UK. Both countries are much bigger and have less population so more space to drive in. Use the route over the Millau viaduct and you will see just how easy it is. Get a TomTom if you dont have one .You dont have to rush as you have 6 days but if you arrive early just go ask at Denia reception and see if you can get in before the 16th just say you are with MHF Ken and I expect Ruben will get you sorted. We will be there a couple of days before anyway.I believe 20 million people visit France every year in MH's and every one of them has done it for the first time at some time. Its a really nice country to travel thro and very MH friendly so I expect you to enjoy the trip and want to do it again. When we come back to the UK the first thing we notice is how fast everything is and how crowded the roads are. I hope someone will read this post and be travelling at the same time as you but if not just do it and dont worry. Last year many folks met up for the first time when travelling thro France as there are likely to be others staying at the same aires at the same time.


Hi Ken,
Thanks for those comforting words! Actually, we are not too concerned about the drive, we are reasonable foreign travellers, and I have a reasonable amount of French! [I go to French lessons every week]. It is more to do with security! Last visit to Southern France we were broken into in L'Orange during the day time. Anne is a little nervous now, particularly on Aires and overnight stops. Thats why we were looking for safety in numbers. But don't worry! We will get to Denia OK by 16th! If we can find a travelcompanion, so much the better, but if not, then we will still get there. Really looking forward to meeting you all then.
All the Best
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## Elvis1709

tomnjune said:


> hi
> steve re your trip down, we have ferry booked for 18th march, so sorry cant help.
> i am sure you will enjoy the trip to odissea, if you get lost, i am sure you wont be lost for long, its part of the adventure. we have seen some brilliant views, villages, and aires by going "off piste",
> 
> we try to go a different way each time, depending on time of year,
> we have a MHF sticker in rear window, if you see a guy in the drivers seat scratching his head, its us lost again.
> 
> enjoy , see you in odissea. tomnjune  :lol:


Hi TomandJune,
Thanks for your comments. Shame you are leaving 2 days later than us to get there! We are from the North West too! You must be flying!! We are taking 6 days to enjoy the journey. Anyway, look forward to meeting you there.
Steve & Anne [Elvis1709] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Now which flag goes at the top of the pole is a real problem :lol:

I think on your timescale it may be an idea to meet up at the aire at Millau ? I reckon lots will pass that way


----------



## tomnjune

hi steve, (elvis)

your going april, we are march,
we dont do flying anymore :lol: , look forward to meeting up.



tom


----------



## Chascass

We are also travelling over on the 18th March so we may bump into you on the way (metaphorically speaking) 

We plan on taking the route down the west of France and through the Pyrenees After Pru but if the weather is not good may be the San Sebastian/Pamplona route.

We' v travelled the other routes via Millau and through the Pyrenees via Toulouse so thought we would do this way for a change.

Only just over 3 weeks to go and can't wait, hope everyone has a enjoyable trip 

Charlie


----------



## vicdicdoc

If it will help anyone who wants to travel along with me - I'm planning to get the ferry over to Calais [or Dunkirk - whichever is cheaper :wink: ] on the morning of * 3rd March* & taking [roughly] 5 or 6 days to get to Benicassim where I'm meeting up with Bryn & Rosemary [the Snail] for a couple of weeks before heading down to Denia.

I plan night stops at Aires well away from motorways [as far as 10 or so miles off motorways in small villages] & going over the Millau bridge [toll] as I've 'done' the other road into & out of Millau & fancy actually going over the bridge this time


----------



## amydan

We are leaving Dover morning of 6th of april 1-2 nights Chartres then via St jean de luz and Carinena anyone is welcome to join us travelling down to Denia. Hopefully meeting Jax in St jean de luz then going rest of way with them.


----------



## SilverF1

We leave on the morning of the 18th March via Eurotunnel. We haven't planned a specific route, so we'll look out for fellow travellers wherever we are, along the road.


----------



## JockandRita

It's getting closer folks, ie, just over five weeks away, and only four weeks exactly when we dock at Dunkerque.  

We can't wait, and if it wasn't for work (sorry for swearing), we would have arrived at Marjal last week.  

Our route planning using MS Autoroute 2010 is nearly complete, and when it is, I just need to pop the coordinates into the TomTom Truck maps as waypoints. 

This Spanish trip will be a first for us, and whilst we are old hands at French/Belgian Aires and German Stellplatz, we've no experience of the same in Spain. Should we be looking for ACSI sites rather than Spanish Aires, with regards to safe overnighting?

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## jax

Seems ages since anyone has posted regarding the Denia trip, I was beginning to think everyone must have already started out on their journey. We leave Scarborough on the 5th April and hope to get on an early euro train. What's the earliest train anyone has got on when they were booked on a later train. Our booking isn't until 22.20 but we will be down there during the afternoon and plan on going straight to the tunnel with a view to getting on early. We are now counting down in days rather than weeks, it seems to make it sooner somehow. Hope the weather is getting nice and warm for the meet.
see you all soon
Jackie & Keith


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Jock

Looking forward to catching up.

We were going to stop at camping Municipal at Zaragosa not acsi but it was about 22 euros per night, close to go into town though. We bypassed it and went all the way down to Segaunto Pucol ACSI site, it was 16 euros, crap, but okay for a stop over.

Lots more sites open from Valaencia along.

But a bit far for the crossing from France in one hit.

I personally wouldnt stop in the spanish aires, not many available anyhow.

Just check that any of the campsites you want to stay in are open.

Marjal has been wonderful, the weather warm, but a little cold at night still.

Pat


----------



## vicdicdoc

If I can get here in Spain [Benicassim] - anyone can 8) 
I jumped the ferry at Dover / Calais last Saturday morning & was in France heading south straight after filling up with Diesel [at a recommended supermarket [GPS N50.9432 / E1.8106] & stayed on the A16 toll road to Abbeville & then on the [free] A28 into & out of Rouen making my 1st night stop at the Aire edge of Brezolles [GPS N48.69083 / E1.06972] - a fairly small Aire edge of village which has a small 'supermarket' for milk,bread etc; - next morning [9.15am-a not too early start] continued to use the toll motorway down passed Orleans [A71] intending to overnight either at St Amand Montrond [GPS N46.71842 / E2.50080] or Montlucon [GPS N46.33469 / E2.55855] but the road was so good & not much traffic I carried on to the Aire at Brioude [GPS N45.29444 / E3.38778] for Sunday night , although a few KM off the motorway was a large Aire [jetons needed for water/dump . . couldn't find where to obtain them  ] - a quiet night with 3 or 4 French vans pulling in [& parking up 6ft away - why do we 'herd together in an otherwise empty Aire ?] ho hum. 
Monday was a good easy run on the [free] A75 motorway & over the pay viaduct at Millau [class 2 for me] as I've been the 'old' road into & out of Millau before & its a long drag up & out so the toll charge was well worth it [ I think it was 12.30Euro] & Monday evening stayed at Gruissan by the boat marina [ GPS N43.1033015 / E3.09960365] - 8Euro along with several dozen or more vans, plenty of room but check TomTom or your map as I 'ended up on very minor roads leading back out to the motorway [N9] or toll road E15, I had intended another night stop somewhere near Stiges but in the end as the roads were so good & only light traffic I carried on straight through to Benicassim arriving around 6pm Tuesday 6th]. 
I'm pleased to report that the sky is blue, the sun quite warm but a touch of a cool wind the last couple of days but,hey, its still only March & back home we'd all be flocking to the seaside :lol: . . . lots of 'winter snowbirds' here from northern Europe & UK. I'm going to stay here [Camping Azahar] till around 23rd then wander down to Denia, Sylv is flying out on 9th April [which gives me plenty of time to clean up the inside of the van :wink: 
All in all I didn't overstretch myself & most times just let the van roll along at 55mph / 60[downhill] ! 
* If you are passing through towns or villages - make sure you heed the speed restrictions as I saw a few policecars presumably waiting to pounce on those over the speed limits. 
Safe journey to you all - see you soon. 
Vic


----------



## JockandRita

PAT4NEIL said:


> Hi Jock
> Looking forward to catching up.


Same here Pat & Neil. :thumbright:

Thanks for the info possible stopovers.

Thanks too *Vic*, for your detailed info and coordinates. We are Class 3 if we're lucky, and Class 4 if we're not, so the tolls are out for us, including Millau Viaduct @ €30.00. 8O

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. *Jax*, we've not done the tunnel with the MH as yet, but I do believe that if there is space, they will allow you on an earlier train, but not sure how much earlier.


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2012 Update*

In the last two weeks we have been to both Denia and Calpe and seen all of our entertainers live and everything is going perfectly to plan. Ruben and Rebecca are expecting their first child in June so now Rebecca does not work in the aire. To those arriving at Denia before the 16th ask for Luis or if he has a day off Ruben or Javier they will make sure you have somewhere to park. We arrive on the 12th April and will chill out for a few days and be there to welcome you all. The bar at the campsite next door has changed hands Heiner is gone and a Dutch man called Martin now has it but he is looking forward to us visiting his bar. Last night we went to see Woody and had a very enjoyable night , he is looking forward to performing on the Wed 18th . So although I have not posted much recently I have not been idle . The weather is good all daytime and plenty of people in the sea down Guardamar although its a bit to cold for me as my pool is only 16deg C. We also managed to have lunch at one of the seafood restaurants where they display all the food by the port in Calpe so maybe thats a plan for one day followed by a nice walk along the beach.


----------



## Elvis1709

jax said:


> Seems ages since anyone has posted regarding the Denia trip, I was beginning to think everyone must have already started out on their journey. We leave Scarborough on the 5th April and hope to get on an early euro train. What's the earliest train anyone has got on when they were booked on a later train. Our booking isn't until 22.20 but we will be down there during the afternoon and plan on going straight to the tunnel with a view to getting on early. We are now counting down in days rather than weeks, it seems to make it sooner somehow. Hope the weather is getting nice and warm for the meet.
> see you all soon
> Jackie & Keith


Hi Jax,
No! Not everyone's set out for Denia yet!!! I think we may be the last to set sail for Denia! We're not leaving Calais untl the evening of 10th April. I wish we'd given ourselves a bit more time. We are using Ken7's suggested route via Boulogne and Millau Bridge. Is there anyone else traveling down round about the same time that we can travel with? If,not look forward to seeing you down there and hope we make it for 16th, but it will mean nearly 300 miles a day which is a tall order. Anyway, Viva Espagne! We'll get there.
Steve & Anne [Elvis1709]


----------



## Techno100

Look out for MHF / motorroamers flags/window stickers! you never know


----------



## MyGalSal

We were originally scheduled to leave last Dec! Have had to keep putting it back and further back. Now due to depart Tunnel 4:00pm 27 March, if anyone is travelling around then.......

We tend to do a couple of hours till about Rouen, then stay overnight with an early start next day. Next overnight is somewhere near Narbonne. That's because we usually travel in Dec and there is no reason to hang about. This time, we are late so won't be hanging around either. Want to catch up with family in Barcelona for a few days prior to Denia. 

So, fingers crossed noooooo more delays and we will see you guys soon. Safe travels everyone.

Sal


----------



## tomnjune

hi

leaving home tomorrow 15th, couple of days stop offs on way down to portsmouth ,for ferry on sunday. been chompin at the bit for days now, we have a few weeks before the meet, not sure where we are going to be staying till then, stopped doing plans we never seem to stick to them anyway.

we will certainly be watching out for other mhf,ers on way, looking forward to meeting up with you all.

tom june n katy


----------



## brandywine

Hi folks, just trying to catch up with whats going on.

Had no internet for 5 weeks but now at Camping Marjal till the weekend then will slowly head north for the meet.

Anyone in the area or got good suggestion as to best place for Easter?

Regards, June & Brian.


----------



## flyingpig

Hi all,

Had no internet for the last two weeks so have some reading and catching up to do!
Leaving home in Cornwall on the 22nd, one night free camping at Port Solent, one night free camping at Hythe, then eurotunnel on the 24th.
Next stop maybe Le Crotoy or Pont du L'Arche (Rouen).
From there, who knows!
Look out for a flying pig on a pole and my window "nametag"
See you all in Denia.
Once again, well done Ken.

Flyingpig.


----------



## SilverF1

Sat in a McD's in Orleans. Sun's shining. Diesel is between 1.42 and 1.56 euros a litre, although a guy in the Brezolle aire told me he had found a Super U station with 1.39.

Happy travelling.


----------



## thesnail

*Snails Now On Site*

The snails (thats the original ones)

are now on site with Vicdicdoc in Denia for Kens meet, any more early arrivals?.

Enjoying the wall to wall sunshine, let us know if you are in striking distance.

Bryan


----------



## bognormike

Hi Bryan & Rosemary, 

wall to wall sunshine here as well 8) best wishes from us to you, and to Vic / Sylv 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc

I come 1,000miles for the sunshine . . and its just as hot back home :? 
Who can I sue ? 8)


----------



## JockandRita

vicdicdoc said:


> I come 1,000miles for the sunshine . . and its just as hot back home :?
> Who can I sue ? 8)


I can't answer your question Vic, but you are absolutely right, it is glorious back home. 
Never mind, we'll fetch the good weather with us when we depart Britain's shores on 6th April. Until then, try to keep warm and dry . :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi the Snails and Vic , We will be there in the 12th April with Colleen and Ron following us up. So plenty of jokes from our resident commediene. I did tell Luis I want to park next to the tree where I parked last year so can you remind him please . Its so we can all gather together ready for planning what we all want to do and also room for the paella day. It will be good if we can be together down that end of the aire. Just relax and save your energy until we get there. Regarding the sunshine in the UK? well it will rain in the UK soon and certainly before it rains down here so those still in the UK. make the most of it when you have some sun over there. Anyone in Denia visiting the Saturday market see if the solar panel man is still there selling 80watt panels for €114 I have his contact number if anyone should want a panel but if he is displaying at the market its easy to just carry it back. Be carefull with bags, purse's and wallets as there may be pick pockets in the market. I really can hardly wait to see the reactions of you all when the fun starts and especially on the evening of sunday 22nd when Juan of Bella Luna is flirting with the ladies, he is very cheeky and entertaining, you will really enjoy. Finally anyone reading this don't forget to bring your bikes and Boules if you have them


----------



## tomnjune

hi the snails n vic

spoke to luis yesterday, we are coming down sat 31st , sited now at oreposa del mar, didoda camping. see you in 4 days.

tomnjune


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All
van packed, house sorted, route sort of decided, excitement at high levels. One more sleep and we're off http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif See you all there
Resa and Eric


----------



## smurfinguk

That waffle was supposed to be a smiley face


----------



## JockandRita

smurfinguk said:


> Hi All
> van packed, house sorted, route sort of decided, excitement at high levels. One more sleep and we're off http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif See you all there
> Resa and Eric


We'll only be a few days behind you........................providing we can get refuelled before the Tanker Driver's strike. :?

See you all there,

Jock & Rita. :wink:


----------



## C7KEN

*Want To Join In On Spain 2012?*

Due to cancellations as recent as today we can accomodate three more vans on this meet. So anyone who would like to join us you are very welcome. Just read all the posts and you will see that it will be an exceptional meet like no other and will never be repeated. Come on all you facts members who are already down here or those with a sense of adventure, dont miss out on some real enjoyment. Just PM me or post on here if you are interested. This is the real fun meet 

Mod Note

Moved to origianl thread for Spain Meet as we only like to have one thread running for each rally/meet

Jac


----------



## Sonesta

What date is this meet Ken?

Sue


----------



## clive1821

Its the 16th to 22nd April Sue....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=332


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Its the 16th to 22nd April Sue....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=332


And then a follow on meet at Calpe for another week of fun in the sun


----------



## sooty10

We see Ken has had a few cancel this week. Unfortunately we are one of them. We were all ready to go, with ferry booked when a few days before I got a detached retina. I had it fixed in a few days and hope to be ok in a few weeks. in the meantime I have to be very careful and not to drive, I have not even to fly for 90 days. So as you can guess we are very disappointed at this time. 

Anyway our friends Alan and Margaret Lord are still going and are on their way now. I will keep in touch with Alan when he is at the meet and will be hearing how you are all having a great time. I have sent him with the Oswaltwistle bag for Sally and Don. LOL 

Anyway sorry we will miss you all but we hope you have a great time and say hello to our friends Alan and Margaret (telyman) 

Kath and Keith (Sooty)


----------



## cabby

very tempting, we start from Calais on the 10th heading for playa albir.just down the road.will see if the boss is up for it and pm you if ok.

cabby


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Ken, 

Mmm - we are very, very tempted! We are just checking a few things out to see if we can organise the time away and if we can, I will let you know before the day is out. Please could you provisionally reserve one of the cancellation spaces for us? 

Fingers crossed.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie

*cough* bump :wink:

There's lots of lovely people already going to this one. Anyone putting their names down will have a great time, I'm sure.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Actually, not a very big bump. I saw Sonesta's post at 9.23am, looked at my computer clock (12.07), and thought it was about time for a bump. Forgetting, of course, that I'm on Spanish time, and I have the forum set to GMT, not even BST  

Anyway, every little helps :wink:

Gerald


----------



## lifestyle

I`m one of those who has cancelled,ferry was booked for 8.am this morning     Mother in law need caring for,and we did not have enough time to arrange professional care.My wife did say i could go on my own.Oh i was very tempted.
It is ironic ,because we took early retirement last year ,thinking we could go away when ever we wanted to.

Les


----------



## Techno100

Heart felt sympathy Les :-(


----------



## C7KEN

Because I know what we are in for and because I have attended other meets I can safely say that this is very likely to be the best ever meet and as I have already said it will not be repeated so if there is any possibility you can join us then do so . Its not a package holiday but its a meet with lots of things to do and everyone is involved, You all know what people thought of Spain 2011 well wait till you read about this one, it will be better . I have brought entertainers in who are all different. Woody (English) sings and plays his Fender electric guitar. Bella Luna (Spanish) play Keyboard and Spanish guitar and sing in Spanish and English and are very funny. Eddy (Belgian)sings and dances like you won't believe and can speak and sing in five languages . I had 15 years of putting on singers and bands in the UK so I know I have it 100% for this meet and I doubt if anyone else can get people of this quality to perform for €10 each which is the cost of all three nights. We still have plenty attending this meet so I know we will have a great time but because I know it won't happen again I am giving you the final chance to have a wonderfull two weeks , there is still space for two more vans.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Ken, Hooray! It is looking like we should be able to make it and so I'm gonna search around now for ferry crossings. We won't be able to depart the UK until the 12th April, so it will be a bit of a rush to get there but great fun all the same! Ooh I'm so excited now! 

It sounds like it is going to be a truly fabulous event and we will look forward to meeting everyone!  

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## JockandRita

sooty10 said:


> We see Ken has had a few cancel this week. Unfortunately we are one of them. We were all ready to go, with ferry booked when a few days before I got a detached retina. I had it fixed in a few days and hope to be ok in a few weeks. in the meantime I have to be very careful and not to drive, I have not even to fly for 90 days. So as you can guess we are very disappointed at this time.
> 
> Anyway our friends Alan and Margaret Lord are still going and are on their way now. I will keep in touch with Alan when he is at the meet and will be hearing how you are all having a great time. I have sent him with the Oswaltwistle bag for Sally and Don. LOL
> 
> Anyway sorry we will miss you all but we hope you have a great time and say hello to our friends Alan and Margaret (telyman)
> 
> Kath and Keith (Sooty)


Hi Sooty,

Sorry to hear of your bad luck, causing the cancellation of your holiday.
On behalf of Rita and myself, I wish you a speedy recovery.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Sue and Gilbert 
Thats great news I promise you will be glad you came and as Gerald has said there are so many nice people coming to this meet you will make new friends and meet with existing friends


----------



## Techno100

Terrific


----------



## Sonesta

Well we've booked the ferry for the 12th April - so that's it .....we're DEFINITELY joining you all! 

Please save us a space as we're probably going to be the last to arrive! 

I will be counting the days now until we set off on our travels! 

Sue


----------



## Techno100

Yaye ! 9 days for me :-D


----------



## Sonesta

Wish we could leave sooner Techno but unfortunately, work commitments won't allow!  Still we're just delighted we can come at all, especially as when I woke up this morning I would have been grateful for a wet weekend in Bangor! :lol: :lol: :lol: Now we are off to sunny Spain in April for 6 weeks and 4 days and so we consider ourselves a very lucky couple indeed!  

Sue


----------



## Techno100

Yes you are  only 3 weeks for us  
I suggested to wifey that I stay and she fly back from Alicante and would you believe she was up for it? Bless her but of course I wouldn't


----------



## amydan

Only 1 week left before we leave uk for the Denia and Calpe meet cannot wait 2 months in Spain 3 months in France.


----------



## Sonesta

amydan said:


> Only 1 week left before we leave uk for the Denia and Calpe meet cannot wait 2 months in Spain 3 months in France.


Wow! 5 months away!!!!! How fantastic - I bet you are really excited? 

We plan 4 months in Morocco this winter - which is a dream come true as I never thought I'd ever tear myself away from my family at Christmas! But this is our year to be totally selfish and so we're gonna follow the sun! 



Techno100 said:


> Yes you are  only 3 weeks for us
> I suggested to wifey that I stay and she fly back from Alicante and would you believe she was up for it? Bless her but of course I wouldn't


Aw - how very kind of your wife to be prepared to do that - now that's what I call true love! :lover:

See you all in Denia. 

Have a safe journey.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> See you all in Denia.


Hi Sue & Gilbert,

We've only just seen your posts, and are so glad that you managed to rearrange things at home, and are able to join us all at Denia & Calpe. :thumbright:

See you both there. Are you bringing the "wee dugs"?

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jock & Rita,

Aw - thank you my darlings and we are soo excited about joining you all. It sounds a fabulous meet doesn't it and I'm sure we're all going to have a fabulous time. 

Oh yes we are bringing our 2 little doggies and they are very excited too!  I checked their passports are all in order yesterday - and we're busy now sorting out what treatments we need to take with us for them. 

When do you set sail? 

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> When do you set sail?


Sorry Sue, only just come online again.

We set sail on Saturday 7th April, and hope to do about four hours driving a day, or possibly more on the Sunday whilst the roads are quiet. Spain will be a first for us, but we are really looking forward to it. 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jock & Rita,

Looks like we will have to rush through France/Spain in order to make it to Denia by the 16th but thankfully we we will be able to make our return journey a more leisurely one! Fortunately, Gilbert enjoys driving, so long hours behind the wheel is not a problem for him and I'm quite happy watching the scenery, reading or playing word games on my iPhone! We shall stay on aires overnight and then resume our travels again early the next morning! 

We will be ready for a few glasses of wine and a welcome lie in by the time we arrive in Denia! 

See you soon.

Sue & Gilb x


----------



## Elvis1709

Sonesta said:


> Well we've booked the ferry for the 12th April - so that's it .....we're DEFINITELY joining you all!
> 
> Please save us a space as we're probably going to be the last to arrive!
> 
> I will be counting the days now until we set off on our travels!
> 
> Sue


 

Hi Sue,

We've booked our Ferry for 10th April so we are only 2 days ahead of you. May well see you en route to Denia

Steve & Anne
Elvis170 :lol:


----------



## jiwawa

I turned my calendar to April this morning – and there you all are, in Denia last year, getting ready to cycle round the local area, taking in the Chinese bazaar. What’s Sally giving off about?! 

What a great week that was! And I’ve had a great time running through all the photos of that trip trying to find that one.

And here’s the last one – the last 10 standing! 

We’re so disappointed we can’t be there this year – think of us, tholing this chilly weather, and having gas installed tomorrow, so no heat or water!

Have a great time, all of you!


----------



## MyGalSal

JWW said:


> I turned my calendar to April this morning - and there you all are, in Denia last year, getting ready to cycle round the local area, taking in the Chinese bazaar. What's Sally giving off about?!
> 
> Have a great time, all of you!


Believe it or not I was listening to somebody!!! :lol:

Sal


----------



## jiwawa

Don might be surprised about that!!


----------



## SilverF1

Thanks for the pics. Jean, and sorry you and Michael won't be here this year.

We're halfway to Denia on the long way round France, north-west Spain, Portugal then Denia. We're at Boiro Aire, just 80 km south of La Corunna. Nearly there.


----------



## jiwawa

That's the way we went last year - so, so worth it!

Isn't Boiro where they have the cockle pickers on the sands from dawn? Fascinating! 

We watched a man/woman pairing where the man was nothing more than a useless appendage (no comment, girls!) and the woman did absolutely all the work while he stood looking glaikit, as they say in my home country.


----------



## Sonesta

Elvis1709 said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've booked the ferry for the 12th April - so that's it .....we're DEFINITELY joining you all!
> 
> Please save us a space as we're probably going to be the last to arrive!
> 
> I will be counting the days now until we set off on our travels!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> We've booked our Ferry for 10th April so we are only 2 days ahead of you. May well see you en route to Denia
> 
> Steve & Anne
> Elvis170 :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Steve & Anne,

We are delighted to hear that you are both attending this meet as it seems ages since we last saw you both. It will be great to catch up with what you've both been up to and hear about all your travels and adventures etc. 

I do so hope Steve is going to entertain us all and please, please tell me you've packed the Elvis costume? :thumbright:

I will pm you my mobile number and if you pm me yours back, we can hopefully keep in touch via text or phone call during our journey down and perhaps arrange to meet up somewhere en route?

So looking forward to this trip now and having some much needed fun in the sun! 8) 8) 8)

See you in Spain!

Safe travels!

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## kevinwales

*Going South To Denia*

Hi, this is my first post, so hope it's in the right place.

Been following the thread on the Odessa Camping, but only become a member a couple of weeks ago, and to late to book up, may pop in to see if there is a spare pitch.

Currently at Camping Barcelona, great ASCI site 16 Euro, free bus to town - Mataro, Beach and Barcelona, Showers hot and clean, nice site if anyone on there way down wanted a break.

ps this is our first trip abroad in a motorhome.

regards

tony and paula


----------



## Techno100

Tony and Paula! there are now spare places, send C7KEN a p.m.


----------



## C7KEN

We have room for two more vans so Tony and Paula get yourselves down to Denia by the 16th and dont miss this meet. It will not be repeated and it will be the best value two weeks ever in a motorhome. I had to grovel to get the entertainers and at a price we can afford, neither Eddy C or Bella Luna have performed in Denia before as they are so popular in the Torrevieja area they don't need to travel far but they are also looking forward to this event as I've told them it will be lots of fun, It will take them 1hr 40 mins to get to Denia  

Remember everyone this meet is in two aires, they are very good aires with washing, shower and toilet fascilities, electric and WiFi but they are not Camping Marjal. I think Marjal is a very nice site but not suitable for what I want I needed somewhere at a low price that we could travel out of easily and cheaply and that is what we have, the bus stop and bike lane is just outside the aire, there is Lidl for food a walk away and a restaurant where we can have our carbaret nights also a walk away. So we can get on a bus and go to other places like last year when we went to Benidorm by bus and train. I think its safe to say everyone who came to Benidorm enjoyed it and I expect to do it again it was hilarious. And we usually visit Munroe's Carvery for another nice meal at reasonable cost


----------



## C7KEN

This was posted on Facebook, its a utube link to Woody singing "The Boy from Nowhere. The sound quality is not great as usual with amateur video but it will give you an idea what to epect on April 18th plus Buddy Holly, Dire Straits, The shadows and lots lots more


----------



## kevinwales

*Denia Meet*

Thanks for the invite look forward to our first meet.
will be there by the 16th.

Tony & paula


----------



## Elvis1709

Sonesta said:


> Elvis1709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we've booked the ferry for the 12th April - so that's it .....we're DEFINITELY joining you all!
> 
> Please save us a space as we're probably going to be the last to arrive!
> 
> I will be counting the days now until we set off on our travels!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> We've booked our Ferry for 10th April so we are only 2 days ahead of you. May well see you en route to Denia
> 
> Steve & Anne
> Elvis170 :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve & Anne,
> 
> We are delighted to hear that you are both attending this meet as it seems ages since we last saw you both. It will be great to catch up with what you've both been up to and hear about all your travels and adventures etc.
> 
> I do so hope Steve is going to entertain us all and please, please tell me you've packed the Elvis costume? :thumbright:
> 
> I will pm you my mobile number and if you pm me yours back, we can hopefully keep in touch via text or phone call during our journey down and perhaps arrange to meet up somewhere en route?
> 
> So looking forward to this trip now and having some much needed fun in the sun! 8) 8) 8)
> 
> See you in Spain!
> 
> Safe travels!
> 
> Sue & Gilbert x
Click to expand...

Hi Sue & Gilbert,
This meet sounds like one not to be missed! We are so looking forward to it. I think Elvis will probably stay at home, as there is a feast of entertainment already laid on by Ken at Denia. We've started packing the Savannah already :lol:

Steve & Anne XX


----------



## jax

There's always room for more entertainment if only to give Ken a rest. We leave home today heading for Harrogate for a couple of days before catching the train over on Thursday. Can anyone tell me what the weather is like in France and Spain as the weather in Scarborough has certainly changed. Dont know what to pack as the weather last year was so great. Looking forward to another great meet and to seeing everyone again. jackie & Keith


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Jax,
Where in Benidorm now were its 18.5C with sun and cloud. Forecast here not good with rain but full sun from Sunday onwards. We came down through France last week and had wall to wall sunshine and temperatures up to 27C. Have a safe trip see you both soon.
Mike & Jackie.


----------



## C7KEN

Elvis does not need to stay at home especially on the Calpe week. Eddy will have a break halfway thro his set and we will have guest singers with a bit of Karaoki so there is his chance to perform.I just returned from my daily bike ride and although windy its still fairly warm. We should be OK for decent weather during the meet but it will NOT rain for a fortnight so dont worry.There can never be too much entertainment as this is the real fun meet  
PS I think the faster you all leave the UK the better I just looked at the weather forecast.


----------



## waspes

Its just started raining in Denia  

Peter.


----------



## zoro

Hi Ken
We are leaving tomorrow (if we can get out of our estate with the forcast for heavy snow tonight).

Looking forward to meeting you and our old friends and making new ones.
Steve & Jo


----------



## alandsue

Hi ken and everybody,

Leaving in two hours for the Chunnel (meeting up with Zoro near Worksop). Slight covering of snow on the grass but roads appear ok. Looking forward to meeting up with you all.

Regards

alandsue


----------



## Techno100

I've just phoned Orange 150 to enable roaming etc while away.
Data roaming is only £3 per 24hr period that you actually use it and 30mb for that.
A reduced price call package was £5.10 for 30 days 200minutes of free to receive and reduced to 27ppm to make.

texts are still 10.2p regardless


----------



## amydan

Leaving Leeds tomorrow morning for Dover catching 15.30 ferry then on to city europe for the night cannot wait to get away to some good weather and nice people.


----------



## Techno100

Leaving Leeds Friday morning.
My route is now an adaptation of Ken's with Jock's revisions.
I'll be at ParcVerger Sunday and Monday (3) if anyone wants to meet up.
Thank you Steve WAKK44 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1115371.html#1115371 worth the attachment for the pushpin sets alone!


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> My route is now an adaptation of Ken's with Jock's revisions.


 :signquestion: :signquestion: :signquestion:

We are heading for Lille, Paris, Briare, Nevers, Cleremont Ferrand, Millau and Perpignan, before entering Spain.
I'd do a screen shot, or an image of the route (like Andy's above).........if I knew how to. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## wakk44

Morning Jock,

I sent Andy the route with Ken's recommended stops which you tweaked to avoid some tolls,I think that is what he is referring to.

The first part is totally different as Andy is using the St Malo ferry and the original route has been calculated from Calais but he does rejoin the route further south.


----------



## Techno100

JockandRita said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My route is now an adaptation of Ken's with Jock's revisions.
> 
> 
> 
> :signquestion: :signquestion: :signquestion:
> 
> We are heading for Lille, Paris, Briare, Nevers, Cleremont Ferrand, Millau and Perpignan, before entering Spain.
> I'd do a screen shot, or an image of the route (like Andy's above).........if I knew how to.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

email me your autoroute file and I'll shoot it for you :wink:


----------



## C7KEN

wakk44 said:


> Morning Jock,
> 
> I sent Andy the route with Ken's recommended stops which you tweaked to avoid some tolls,I think that is what he is referring to.
> 
> The first part is totally different as Andy is using the St Malo ferry and the original route has been calculated from Calais but he does rejoin the route further south.


What tolls?
All my routes avoid tolls except maybe the Millau Viaduct. 
Jock have I just read you are via Paris? I would personally keep away from anywhere that has heavy traffic especially with you travelling as a pair, I just want you all to get here unscathed


----------



## Techno100

I'll be using Garmin to navigate so it wont take tolls. Just using the autoroute as a guide 8)


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> I'll be using Garmin to navigate so it wont take tolls. Just using the autoroute as a guide 8)


Yep, me too but with TomTom Truck maps.

*Ken*, we are not going into Paris, nor on La Perpherique, ie, N2, A104, N104 bypassing Paris on Sunday hopefully. :wink:



wakk44 said:


> I sent Andy the route with Ken's recommended stops which you tweaked to avoid some tolls,I think that is what he is referring to.


Cheers Steve. See you down there. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Jock's route


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for putting that up Andy. :thumbright: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

I think we'll arrive about the 13th but not set in stone as I have 3 clear days spare to divert or extra stops en route. See you all there buddy 8)


----------



## C7KEN

We are going up to Denia on the 12th because Friday is the 13th 
I need to make sure there is space for us all over the w/e 13th - 15th 
I expect the aire to be very full now but hope they clear off by the time we need it. Its noticable to us that many more Spanish people from north Spain are down here in the south this year for easter . We were in Guardamar Wed evening and it was heaving


----------



## vicdicdoc

C7KEN said:


> . . "I need to make sure there is space for us all over the w/e 13th - 15th
> I expect the aire to be very full now but hope they clear off by the time we need it. . . "


Your right ! . . I'm looking out my van door & the site is jam packed full for Easter but I've been told that it'll thin out next week.


----------



## flyingpig

Hello all,
Been offline for a day or two whilst we traversed France on our way down. We have a kindle, but find it's pretty well u/s for other than reading e- mails.
Had a great trip down through France, spectacular weather until Guissan, where it finally broke a couple of days ago. ( Good aire by the way, and a nice town with good bike rides, shame no electrics).
Met a couple of new Oddisea meet members, Resa and Eric (Smurfing?etc) trolling about on their way to the meet about 16th, said I would let folks know they will be there.
We are in Pineda de Mar, Camping Enmar at the moment for an overnight, then Torrebendarra 1 night, finally Orapesa del Mar 1 night before arrival on Mon the 9th at Oddisea.
Looking forwards to seeing all our friends once more for a quiet, gentile, no booze meet (OK, we're liars!!!!)
Linda & Ken
(Flyingpig)


----------



## Sonesta

Hey - we'll probably be the last to arrive at Denia - so please make sure there's a space for us! Don't send us to the late arrivals naughty corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue & Gilb


----------



## flyingpig

Sonesta said:


> Hey - we'll probably be the last to arrive at Denia - so please make sure there's a space for us! Don't send us to the late arrivals naughty corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue & Gilb


Naughty corner will soon fill anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

Don't anyone worry about a thing i'm 8) I expected the aire to be very busy right now and to clear after Easter . Many arriving so early is a slight worry but hey we will always find a way and that's why Ruben put electric in the parking area behind the aire as it may be needed just this weekend if many of ours arrive early. To those who are there and reading this make sure Luis is aware that none of ours get turned away and that we will all be happy enough to use the parking area for a short couple of days. Its better than most of the places i've ever parked on anyway its just not yet finalised and added to the main aire. Now where are those headache pills


----------



## tomnjune

ken

luis is brilliant, cant be more helpfull.

tom


----------



## SilverF1

We're about to leave Seville, going via Cordoba and Granada. Not sure of our arrival day but certainly will be there by Monday next.

TTFN


----------



## MyGalSal

flyingpig said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - we'll probably be the last to arrive at Denia - so please make sure there's a space for us! Don't send us to the late arrivals naughty corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue & Gilb
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty corner will soon fill anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well as always was the case we will be in it too :roll:

We aren't arriving until Sunday 15th.

Don presently in UK visiting his mum who has broken her hip braving the UK winter weather whereas I sit in warmth in Barcelona, a fair bit of cloud today with a lttle sun peeping through every now and then.

Can't wait, see you all soon.

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal

flyingpig said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - we'll probably be the last to arrive at Denia - so please make sure there's a space for us! Don't send us to the late arrivals naughty corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue & Gilb
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty corner will soon fill anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well as always was the case we will be in it too :roll:

We aren't arriving until Sunday 15th.

Don presently in UK braving the UK winter weather visiting his mum who has broken her hip whereas I sit in warmth in Barcelona, a fair bit of cloud today with a lttle sun peeping through every now and then.

Can't wait, see you all soon.

Sal

PS Anyone who is interested can visit me in the naughty corner and I will furnish you/bore you to death with some details re EHIC v travel insurance.   :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

Because its so important that my entertainers are all looking forward to this event as much as we are we went to see Woody Sat night playing and singing to a packed house , Bella Luna last night with another good audience and got Eddy a gig in the venue we were in last night as it belongs to my friends so all my people are alive and ready for action. I have said to Juan of Bella Luna to rest his voice before ours as they did three gigs yesterday and that does the vocals no good although he still sounded excellent. I want you all to hear their version of Nessum Dorma (remember the three tenors singing it) and i'm certain you will love it, after out meet they are off to Seville to do a five day festival, they are always very busy because they are so very good


----------



## aldra

just for you Sal,

Rockvongold Midnight Ebony 

alias Shadow

ps tell Sue the naughty corner is the ideal place for her :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

oops sorry, the above in the wrong thread

but whilst I'm here

Have a wonderful meet and holiday all of you

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal

Aldra, beautiful just beautiful. Shadow looks a lovely dog. Bright, alert, happy and healthy. What joy. I keep getting tempted but my husband says No Way Jose!

Now how can I tell the lovely Sue that she has to go in the naughty corner? She'll just giggle anyway!

Sal


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Ken, Weve been at Odissea since Thursday and its been jam packed all over Easter.We had a rotten pitch because of a large German van parked next door taking all the sun. Today Lewis said we could move as lots of vans moved on. We chose a prime spot right down the bottom under a tree. Lewis said thats booked for Mr. Ken. but hes not here so you can have it. Thanks Mr Ken its a nice spot we love it. Look forward to seeing you and Jenny dont know where your parking though Im sure Lewis will sort you out.
Mike & Jackie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Mike
So you thought you could pinch my place huh? Well tomorrow I am sending up our resident comediene Colleen to sort you out and if she fails to do it I will come up there with my boy Tyson, all 42 kilos of muscle photo attached. He is black and dangerous like Iron Mike I think you will be glad to move then


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We slid in today and should get a nice spot in the centre isle when a dutchman moves tomorrow, meantime we caught a shady patch from that big german machine. It's tall enough to be a missile launcher. Still it did keep the wind off.


----------



## travelsRus

We are currently at Camping Baliera (kens scenic ski route). Very scenic - very WET. Off to Peniscola tomorrow and hopefully some sunshine. Then Denia Sat or Sun.

Chris


----------



## Techno100

I'm aiming for Friday! it's pi**ing down here just now  whilst watching "syndicate" on BBC hd via maxview crankup and FREE wifi with a sub £40 extender and Monkey Shoulder whiskey


----------



## Techno100

Now at camping Baliera, Pyrenees were/are lovely. Morella tomorrow I think?
Maxview crankup still receiving full freesat and HD


----------



## wakk44

Hi Paul,

How did Autoroutes perform?


----------



## zoro

Now at aire in Morella with Alandsue.
Blue Sky with light wind.
See you all soon
Steve


----------



## wakk44

Oops,sorry Andy  

Would be interested in the performance of A/R with the amended route and whether it avoided the tolls ok.


----------



## brandywine

Hi to all.

To those aready at Odissea, hope to join you on Friday and hope we can find a decent pitch.

Currently at Javea in warm sunshine.

Regards to all, June & Brian


----------



## Techno100

wakk44 said:


> Oops,sorry Andy
> 
> Would be interested in the performance of A/R with the amended route and whether it avoided the tolls ok.


No problemo Bob :lol: 
I only used autoroute as a guide and put coordinates in the Garmin which is not the best or smartest tool in the box :evil: often taking a completely sh1te D road when there was an N road that would have been much better.
It only has option for shortest or fastest route and either produces the same result with tolls de selected. Anyhow we made good progress today despite some single track in France 8O 
Weather is still rubbish but definitely getting warmer 8)


----------



## Techno100

This morning


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Guys

Save a spot for us. We have been delayed a little more. Will join you asap.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Save a spot for us. We have been delayed a little more. Will join you asap.
> 
> Sal


Sadly you are not on your own Sal.
Due to our MH not starting this morning whilst overnighting at Narbonne Plage, we are in a hotel close to the Fiat agent in Narbonne, after being recovered on a low loader at 17.00hrs. We never got settled until 20.00hrs.
This is going to cost us dearly despite having ADAC Plus cover. It appears to be the Fiat immobiliser which is built into the fuel pump, that needs either reprogramming, or replacing.
We won't know more until 17.30 tomorrow evening, so that's another day lost.
At least the "Depannage" have admitted liability for ruining our 2 x new front tyres, despite my reservations that their recovery vehicle wasn't man enough for the job. A good German service.............using incompetent French partners, ie, ADR. Evil or Very Mad Evil or Very Mad Evil or Very Mad.

We'll get there........................if we can.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## aldra

Oh dear Jock and Rita

I cannot believe that

I hope you do get there

Fingers and toes crossed here

Sandra


----------



## wakk44

Bad news Jock,you don't seem to have much luck on the continent.  

I hope you can get it repaired quickly and don't miss any of the meet.


----------



## JockandRita

wakk44 said:


> Bad news Jock,you don't seem to have much luck on the continent.
> 
> I hope you can get it repaired quickly and don't miss any of the meet.


Thanks Steve, (and Sandra too).

It's certainly not for the lack of servicing, nor care and attention to detail, and it's not a German thing either, ie, only in Belgium or France. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear Jock & Rita I am so sorry to read about your mechanical problems! We've been there ourselves, so we know exactly how frustrating and soul destroying this must be for you both. 

However, try to stay positive and I'm sure you'll soon be back on the road again and fingers crossed; the cost will not be as high as you fear! 

We have also been delayed and have had to change our ferry crossing to a later one! All being well we shall depart from Dover at 23.15 tonight! 

Me thinks when we all finally get to Denia, we will be well and truly ready to chill out, open a bottle and switch off! 

Good luck!

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## C7KEN

Unfortunately I can't help Jock and Rita but I hope they soon get sorted. Its a pity this did not happen when parked at Denia as we have Javier the mechanic there who could have soon had them sorted but when they get down here I will ensure they have so much fun that these problems soon become a distant memory. If anyone else has any difficulties just try and get to Denia then we can help.
Last year Charlie (Chacass) had a slipping clutch in France but struggled down, Ruben had organised repairs even before we got to the aire so worry free for Charlie  

Its 7.30 am we expect clear blue skies , soon we will buy some food, top up with wine, then be on our way , we look forward to meeting new friends and to be able to put faces to names that have become familier over the last few years.


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> Unfortunately I can't help Jock and Rita but I hope they soon get sorted. Its a pity this did not happen when parked at Denia as we have Javier the mechanic there who could have soon had them sorted but when they get down here I will ensure they have so much fun that these problems soon become a distant memory. If anyone else has any difficulties just try and get to Denia then we can help.
> Last year Charlie (Chacass) had a slipping clutch in France but struggled down, Ruben had organised repairs even before we got to the aire so worry free for Charlie
> 
> Its 7.30 am we expect clear blue skies , soon we will buy some food, top up with wine, then be on our way , we look forward to meeting new friends and to be able to put faces to names that have become familier over the last few years.


Thanks Ken.
Once I had ascertained for myself that it was an immobiliser problem, I had my pal on the phone from the UK (Post Office Workshops Foreman) who does most of the maintenance on our MH. I asked about bypassing the immobiliser, but even he was telling me that it couldn't be done, as it is built into the fuel pump, and it's definitely a dealer job only.  
The Fiat dealer at Narbonne has confirmed it as "pumpe securitie". 



Sonesta said:


> However, try to stay positive and I'm sure you'll soon be back on the road again and fingers crossed; the cost will not be as high as you fear!


Thanks Sonesta. Good luck with your sailing tonight. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

Oh Jock Im sorry to hear that you are in trouble. How is Rita is she calm and coping with this.
Please keep in touch and tell us how you are doing


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Oh Jock Im sorry to hear that you are in trouble. How is Rita is she calm and coping with this.
> Please keep in touch and tell us how you are doing


Thanks Mavis,

We are only just hanging in there. The bill for recovery and repairs (if it can be repaired), will determine whether we continue, or return home. 

Catch you all later,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Jock - what can I say? 

Apart from the disappointment and I know you have been looking forward to this since last year - the trouble, stress and hassle you are having now. Sounds like there is a story in there about your new tyres - a problem you can do without whilst you are dealing with the cause of your breakdown. Not fun watching incompetent recovery guys handling your beloved baby especially whilst I am sure you knew what was about to happen.

I have to ask - what did they do?

At least at Narbonne Plage you are not in the middle of wannee - although that didn't help much with the recovery guys did it?

Fingers crossed for you that the remedy is quick and not too expensive so that you might salvage some days holiday out of your trip.

Regards

Sal


----------



## Techno100

Now at Morella Aire and getting free wifi from the town  
174 miles tomorrow to Denia


----------



## SidT

Hi Jock. So sorry to hear of your problems, Narbonne Plage seems to be a jinx on you.
Lets hope you are soon back 0n the road and not too hard on the pocket. Love to Rita. Sid and Shirley.


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> I have to ask - what did they do?


Hi Sal,

You stick the kettle on, and we'll reveal all over a cup of tea/coffee when we arrive either late tomorrow, or early Sunday. For now though, we are motoring again via the AP7 and staying over at ACSI Vendrell Platja, outside Tarragona.
There is a problem with their WiFi apparently, but with our external antenna, we are steaming along on the internet now.



SidT said:


> Hi Jock. So sorry to hear of your problems, Narbonne Plage seems to be a jinx on you.
> Lets hope you are soon back 0n the road and not too hard on the pocket. Love to Rita. Sid and Shirley.


Thanks Sid & Shirley.

As soon as we knew we were going to be stuck, you and Shirley came straight into our thoughts, as we related our prearranged meet at Narbonne Plage to Zoe and the girls................which unfortunately never took place. Our camshaft belt broke near Toulouse, whilst you had a mobile mishap in Spain back in 2008/9.

All the best for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## aldra

Great news Jock

Ive been watching this thread for news

Have a great holiday

You both deserve it

Say Hi to Sal and Sue for me

Very happy now   

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Great news Jock
> 
> Ive been watching this thread for news
> 
> Have a great holiday
> 
> You both deserve it
> 
> Say Hi to Sal and Sue for me
> 
> Very happy now
> 
> Sandra


Many thanks Sandra.

Much appreciated,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

Jock

I am absolutely delighted that you are up and running. I didn't expect you to be sorted that quickly. However, you will have to put the kettle on yourself because Don and I are still delayed, sitting here in Barcelona! However, I think there will be a lot of willing hands waiting to put the kettle on for you!

I'll let you know when you can put the kettle on for us. I am hoping possibly mid-week but don't know yet.

Regards and I am so happy for you both.

Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> Jock
> 
> I am absolutely delighted that you are up and running. I didn't expect you to be sorted that quickly. However, you will have to put the kettle on yourself because Don and I are still delayed, sitting here in Barcelona! However, I think there will be a lot of willing hands waiting to put the kettle on for you!
> 
> I'll let you know when you can put the kettle on for us. I am hoping possibly mid-week but don't know yet.
> 
> Regards and I am so happy for you both.
> 
> Sal


Many thanks Sal.

Rita and I thought that you were already at Denia, whilst Don was in the UK looking after his mother.

Our kettle is always on for friends, no matter how delayed they are. :thumbright:

Hope to see you both soon.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zulurita

So glad to read you are up and running again Jock. Enjoy the meet.


----------



## Sonesta

Aw what really great news Jock & Rita!  You must be so relieved? 

We kept on thinking about you both and kept saying to each other "I wonder how Jock & Rita are getting on?" I think this calls for something slightly stronger than a cup of tea somehow! 

Sorry you've been delayed too Sal - we were delayed as well but we're on our way now - so no harm done! 

Finger's crossed we'll all be there by the 16th wont we and then we can all relax and enjoy catching up with old and new faces? Goodness it seems a long time ago since you test drove our Burstner Sal - so it will be great to see you both again. 

We arrived late last night in Calais (the aire was full so we stayed on the adjacent car park.) We were up early and have been on the road most of today. Tonight we are staying on a nice little aire; approx 3 miles off the motorway in a charming little village called Pamperoux. The wine is going down very nicely and we are very happy and excited!  

We hope to reach Capbreton tomorrow and then hopefully arrive in Valencia on Sunday. Fingers crossed we will make it to Denia on Monday. 

It's been a bit of a mad dash but as we've got 6 weeks to play with, we intend to enjoy a more leisurely return journey home - but hey; we don't want to even think about having to return home just yet!!!!! :roll:

Once again ...... great news Jock and we're pouring ourselves another glass to celebrate this very happy occasion! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## travelsRus

Really glad to hear u r on your way - we had a nightmare breakdown last year so know how u feel.see u at Denia x


----------



## travelsRus

Really glad to hear u r on your way - we had a nightmare breakdown last year so know how u feel.see u at Denia x


----------



## locovan

Jock so pleased you are moving again we have been so worried about you.
Hope Rita is relaxed :wink: 
Love Mavis


----------



## JockandRita

zulurita said:


> So glad to read you are up and running again Jock. Enjoy the meet.


Thanks Rita. Are you and Jenny already there?



Sonesta said:


> We kept on thinking about you both and kept saying to each other "I wonder how Jock & Rita are getting on?" I think this calls for something slightly stronger than a cup of tea somehow! Smile


Thanks Sue & Gilbert. It's definitely got to be something stronger than tea or coffee, to celebrate everyone getting there.



travelsRus said:


> Really glad to hear u r on your way - we had a nightmare breakdown last year so know how u feel.see u at Denia x


Cheers guys. Although as Steve (Wakk44) pointed out above, we have been very unlucky with continental touring over the years, this is actually the first time that the problem has been either Fiat or Hymer related, which is not bad for a 12 year old MH. Previous problems were due to negligence by others. :roll: See you soon. :thumbright:



> Jock so pleased you are moving again we have been so worried about you.
> Hope Rita is relaxed Wink
> Love Mavis


Thank you Mavis my little poppet, and Ray too.

We are both on higher spirits now, although severely out of pocket.  
It will do us the world of good to get to Denia and mix in with friends old and new, whom we can relate to and communicate with.

We hope you have had some good news re your meeting. Catch you on EBS in the morning before we hit the road again. :wink:

Jock & Rita. xxx


----------



## Nora+Neil

Jock and Rita. 

Sorry to hear you had trouble with the Hymer. Have not read the full story but heard from Mavis. Try and go and enjoy yourselves for the rest of the holidays.


----------



## JockandRita

Nora+Neil said:


> Jock and Rita.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had trouble with the Hymer. Have not read the full story but heard from Mavis. Try and go and enjoy yourselves for the rest of the holidays.


Many thanks Nora & Neil.

It's just a pity that you weren't both joining us all again.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## sallytrafic

Glad to hear you are on your way again


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jock & Rita
When you get here we will make every effort to ensure you have a great time and help you to put all your problems behind you. I have been offline a lot of the time as the WiFi has been over used by streaming and downloading films so have only now got to read all the posts. We will see you very soon and we look forward to it.


----------



## JockandRita

C7KEN said:


> Hi Jock & Rita
> When you get here we will make every effort to ensure you have a great time and help you to put all your problems behind you. I have been offline a lot of the time as the WiFi has been over used by streaming and downloading films so have only now got to read all the posts. We will see you very soon and we look forward to it.


Cheers Ken,

As you are probably aware by now, we are well and truly "chilled" now, having had a great time in the company of all our friends from Facts and Roamers alike. 
This meet with like minded folks, many of whom have been friends for several years now, is just what we needed to lift our spirits.

It is for that reason mainly, that we are so glad we continued our trek down to Denia, despite the large hole in our budget.

Thank you all, Roamers and Facts members alike, for making us feel so welcome upon our arrival. I hope that we can all do the same for Mygalsal and Sonesta, and any other late arrivals, when they turn up. 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

Good morning Jock,

Aw - what a lovely first post to read this morning and Gilbert and I are so pleased to know that you and Rita arrived safely and to such a warm and friendly reception.  When you've had such a problematic journey as you'd both had, it must have been fab to be greeted by so many lovely people? :thumbright: 

We are currently on the aire at Capbreton and as soon as we've had a cuppa and a shower, were back on the road again heading towards Pensicola. All being well we should arrive in Denia tomorrow! 

See you all soon! 

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> Good morning Jock,
> 
> Aw - what a lovely first post to read this morning and Gilbert and I are so pleased to know that you and Rita arrived safely and to such a warm and friendly reception.  When you've had such a problematic journey as you'd both had, it must have been fab to be greeted by so many lovely people? :thumbright:
> 
> We are currently on the aire at Capbreton and as soon as we've had a cuppa and a shower, were back on the road again heading towards Pensicola. All being well we should arrive in Denia tomorrow!
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Sue & Gilbert x


Thanks Sue & Gilbert. It was like arriving in a different world.

We look forward to seeing you both tomorrow.

Safe journey,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Make sure the battery on your mobility scooter is fully charged, as you'll need it for the bike ride. :thumbright: :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Ken Jenny n Elvis








Jock Rita Pat n Neil


----------



## travelsRus

Techno - Andy - show me how to post photos tomorrow. Cheers
Chris xx


----------



## MyGalSal

At last!!!!

Looking at Techno's photo place looks pretty full. Hope there is room for a latecomer.

I feel a bit like 'One wheel on my wagon and I'm still rolling along...

Finally we are on our way. Just arrived Benicassim and decided to stop here tonight instead of pushing on, however, should arrive Denia tomorrow (Wed) by lunchtime.

Whatever is on Wed night Ken put our names down for it.

Yee ha!  

Sal and Don


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Sal
Can you tell me what you want to eat at Toni restaurant on Wed night I have wide choice of starters and puds but only two choices of main so as to keep it simple so Beef Goulash or Hake fillet with marinera sauce . We have woody performing same as last year, look forward to your arrival We will eat at 7.30 so as long as you get here before then you will be fine


----------



## travelsRus

Had great morning on bike run & splendid afternoon in Boules competition - although we lost. Great fun. Thanks for all your organising C7Ken - much appreciated


----------



## ac45

*Denia Meet*

cannot tell you how disappointed we are that we had to cancel, 
have a great time all the best Alan & Jean


----------



## Narla

*C7ken - Spanish Meet Ups*

Just cruising through the forums and came across yours.
Can you give me more information on what trips you organise and where, please and if anyone can join in?

Karen


----------



## Techno100

http://cdn.smugmug.com/ria/ShizVidz-2011030702.swf


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: C7ken - Spanish Meet Ups*



Narla said:


> Can you give me more information on what trips you organise and where, please and if anyone can join in?


Hi Karen

See the list of rallies and meets:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Anyone can join in, as long as it's not full!

Gerald


----------



## amydan

Great night last night well done Ken & Jenny. Hope you do it all again next year!!


----------



## amydan

Another great day friday. We enjoyed the company, fantastic train ride and cheap lunch- fish was very tasty. Had a good laugh on the way back.


----------



## Techno100

Had a nice week but heading home now.
Anyone coming up or down the A23 JUNCTION 144 Repsol €134.8

At Zaragoza now with full TV coverage again 
Maxview crankup


----------



## Techno100

Just watching ITV HD Benidorm (a repeat?) never seen it before but nice to recognise the sights I saw on Ken's trip yesterday 8)


----------



## bambi2

*Spain 2012 Meet.*

Thank you for the hard work you put into the Denia meet that we attended, Ken and partner Jenny. sorry you ended up out of pocket over it and think a lot of people will be sad that you will not be doing it again. Hope the Calpe one is just as good. All the best Ken and Sylvia, (Bambi 2)


----------



## bambi2

*Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*

There were too many dogs with inconsiderate owners at this meet, I was given a headache every day and had to take pain killers because of the constant wining, yapping and barking. I even had to shout above the din when I was trying to tell my husband something when the dogs in the cage opposite were making such a dreadful noise! We had enjoyed the free Piella and were sitting socialising when some dog owners decided to get their dogs, well! that was the end of our conversations as we had to put up with the dogs barking again!!! then to add to this, my husband had to clean up every day with a shovel the dog Sh-t from our pitch URGH!! disgusting! I actually heard a motorcaravanners door open and shut first thing in the morning to let the dog out. I expect I will get a verballing for daring to voice my opinion. bambi 2


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*



bambi2 said:


> I expect I will get a verballing for daring to voice my opinion. bambi 2


I hope not. It's your opinion, and heartfelt, too.

The opening the door to let the dog out - I've seen that many, many times, but usually by French motorhomers. And yes, it is inconsiderate.

We always travel with our dog, and she is excitable, but generally well-behaved. At social events, we almost always leave her in the van, having made sure she has had a good walk. Occasionally, if the event goes on a long time, I have brought her out, but she will sit with us, always on a lead, on the ground. If she were to make any noise, she would go back in the van.

I'm sorry your meet was marred by your experiences.

Gerald


----------



## Techno100

How did Ken end up out of pocket? We offered to pay more but he said it was covered?


----------



## dannimac

Hi Bambi2

I'm a huge dog lover but if there were multiple barking dogs, that would annoy me too And I'd be very unhappy if my pitch was covered with dog poo.

Don't think anyone will disagree with you. I find most dog owners on here very responsible and very conscious that they don't want their dog to cause any nuisance.

Wish I had words of consolation other than you're not alone in your opinions.

D


----------



## travelsRus

Agree with you Techno - we also offered to pay more cos of non attendees but was told it was covered.

Chris


----------



## travelsRus

Sorry but have to totally disagree with you Bambi2. Very few facts members had dogs - which was borne out by the no of people who attended the Benidorm day out.

We had our dog there & we never saw a meet owner let their dog out unattended & never saw one bit of poo on the site - but we would have picked it up with our many poo bags which we carry in every pocket & bag we have.

I'm sorry some barking upset you but I'm sure if you had mentioned it to the owner they would have done everything possible to minimise any distress to you.

I think my dog Archie was the one that barked on the paella day - having been sat under my Chair quietly for a good hour & as soon as he did I immediately waltzed him off to our van.

Chris


----------



## flyingpig

Techno100 said:


> How did Ken end up out of pocket? We offered to pay more but he said it was covered?


That is just Ken's way. No point in arguing the toss, believe me I tried!!! :roll: :roll:   
Well done once again and many thanks to you Ken.

Ken & Lin


----------



## rocky58

buy some earplugs not only dogs make noises


----------



## C7KEN

Seven vans did not appear but as I dont have to pay for the aires I can affiord to make it up. If we did not have the entertainers we would not have a shortfall but I hope all those who saw Woody on Wednesday and Bella Luna last night think that the entertianment was worth it. This friday in Calpe we have the another cracking night in store for everyone with Doreen and Eddy C. So dont worry I am fine with how it is.


----------



## Techno100

Ken
Woody alone was worth it :wink:


----------



## 96299

rocky58 said:


> buy some earplugs not only dogs make noises


Good answer :roll:

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

We also had a great night at the Woody venue and I was sorry to have missed the Bella Luna night but I will always put my wife's wishes first above all else and she was unhappy at Denia, nothing to do with Ken, just the place.

Now at Calpe and it was great until everyone arrived and now I have to stay up until the early hours to get onto the wifi because some selfish so n so's hog the bandwidth streaming TV progs.

This is a great venue and looking forward to Fridays entertainment and an enjoyable week, had a fab meal tonight cooked by Frank ( tessajoe) we had a real Roamers party and a goog laugh with great food, thanks Frank.

Barb n Bob


----------



## leltel

Have to say I am always conscious of the fact that I do have an excitable dog and worry that he may disturb others. When he is outside the van with us he will whinge when someone goes by if they don't stop to say hello to him, be it human or 4 legged! He loves people and other dogs and wants to play! We leave him in the van after a very good walk, he will bark when we shut the door, but quietens down after a couple of minutes ( we know this as we have tested it by asking neighbours when on a rally). 
We don't leave him if we can help it, that is the point of a MH for us.
As for responsible, neither of us has a bag or coat that isn't full of poo bags! (empty ones!!)
If our boy was a constant nusiance to someone, we would only know if they said something. 
8O


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Despite the terrible weather, we rode on our scooters from Calpe to Denia to see Bella Luna.

What a great night, we were thoroughly entertained .

Well done Ken and Jenny.

We really do appreciate all the effort you have put into this rally to ensure we have a great time.

Pat and Neil


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*



bambi2 said:


> There were too many dogs with inconsiderate owners at this meet, I was given a headache every day and had to take pain killers because of the constant wining, yapping and barking. I even had to shout above the din when I was trying to tell my husband something when the dogs in the cage opposite were making such a dreadful noise! We had enjoyed the free Piella and were sitting socialising when some dog owners decided to get their dogs, well! that was the end of our conversations as we had to put up with the dogs barking again!!! then to add to this, my husband had to clean up every day with a shovel the dog Sh-t from our pitch URGH!! disgusting! I actually heard a motorcaravanners door open and shut first thing in the morning to let the dog out. I expect I will get a verballing for daring to voice my opinion. bambi 2


Hello there,

I am sorry that you felt the need to publicly post about your concerns, rather than take it up with either the dog owners, site owners, or with Ken, (whom you know personally).

Many of the Brit owned dogs, (be they MHF or or not), were mostly sociable and quiet. It was the dogs owned by a Belgian couple (two rows across), next to Sue & Graham (travelsRus), that caused the problem most of the time. This was down to the inability of the owners, to deal with their pet's behaviour in a responsible way.
I personally heard (and witnessed) the anti-social behaviour of the two dogs and their owners, who were (in the main) responsible for causing you to complain.

I would have been more inclined to have supported your complaint, had you got your facts right, rather than "tarring all responsible dog owners with the same brush".

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear Bambi, I am so sorry to hear you had such an unhappy week, especially as everyone else seems to have had an absolutely fabulous time!  

I have to agree with Chris (travelsRus) and say that we did not see one piece of dog excrement on the Denia aire, in fact the grounds within the aire we found to be absolutely spotless! 

We were at the Denia meet with our 2 dogs and we are now at Calpe and I must say: we would never dream of allowing our dogs to do their business and then not clean up after them! Every time we go out for walkies, we have pockets full of poop bags! 

Yes - our 2 little dogs will bark; as most dogs do - but like any considerate dog owner; we do not allow them to constantly bark without any regard for those around us and when they do yap we say "sshh" or "be quiet" and they usually do after a few seconds! However, they do bark when 'strangers' approach them or another dog walks by - but there's no way we would allow them to continually bark constantly throughout the day! We certainly wouldn't want to listen to them barking constantly ourselves, so there's no way we would inflict that noise upon our 'neighbours' either! 

Obviously, when you have dogs on an aire or a campsite; where everyone is packed in close together; then most dogs are bound to bark and yap as strangers or other dogs pass by their 'territory' but that's what dogs do and sadly, there's not much any dog owner can do about their dog's natural instinct to protect and defend.  It's the way dogs communicate and we cannot humanely suppress that instinct! 

Tolerance and patience on all sides is needed in such instances as this and we responsible dog owners (which I personally believe we all were at Denia) must ensure that our dogs are not too much of a nuisance to others around us! Whereby, the non dog owners have got to accept that there are those of us who love our dogs and want them with us on holiday and therefore, occasionally our dogs are going to bark, yap and whine! 

What a shame that you didn't enjoy your week at Denia like the rest of us have done Bambi, as we've all had a truly brilliant week and Ken has bent over backwards to make it a memorable occasion for everyone who has attended. We cannot thank Ken and Jen enough for all their hard work and efforts and it must have taken a lot of time and trouble to organise such a fun packed week! Therefore, I hope that if you have moved on to the 2nd meet this week at Calpe, that you enjoy a far happier and more peaceful one. 

Sue


----------



## andyandsue

*Hello Ken*

glad its going well . pls remember lots of vids on avi format if poss each one shorter than 25mb and the get peopleto send em in to us here at [email protected] cheers sue and andrew (oerwintering in Sri Lanka) without our van i might add


----------



## smurfinguk

Not being dog owners or indeed used to dogs we can honestly say that the dogs on this meet caused us no concern whatsoever. As for dog poo we saw no evidence of any excreta at all. 
We are having a fantastic time thanks to ken and Jenny who against many odds are doing a wonderful job.
How many other people are there who would give time and effort for our benefit
THANK YOU


----------



## MyGalSal

I am saddened that Bambi2 saw fit to post in such a manner. She certainly does not represent the majority here. I can't speak for everyone because I haven't taken a poll :roll: however those I know who have seen the post are extremely disappointed to read such a post. 

I feel that if Bambi2 had issues she should have raised them whilst on site with the people she is pointing a finger at - quite incorrectly in my opinion - and not waited until she had left the meet - (she is not at Calpe) to post such a vitriolic post. Hit and run comes to my mind.

I am sorry that she did not enjoy herself but cannot agree with her statements. There are a number of dogs on site but on the whole they are all well behaved with conscientious owners. Yes we had the occasional yap here and there but never for long. Here at Calpe I haven't heard a peep out of any of them so perhaps as Jock says Bambi2's finger is pointing in the wrong direction. Also, I haven't seen any dog dirt at all, either here or at Denia. The sites are immaculate.

My personal circumstances are difficult at the moment and all I can say is that I have been met with care, consideration and support from everyone so thank you to them.

The meet has once again given those who have come to enjoy themselves the opportunity to do so. I must offer, once again, a big thank you to Ken and Jenny. A lot of time and work has been put in to these meeets and it is much appreciated.

Sal and Don


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Bambi2, 

After reading your post yesterday I must confess I was terribly upset and I felt tempted to pack up everything to leave as what you'd written made me feel quite uncomfortable!  Not because we were guilty of any of your accusations; as like I said in my previous post; our 2 little dogs were not excessively noisy at all and no way could they have given you a daily headache requiring pain medication and they most certainly weren't the 'pooing on your pitch' culprits either!  However, your reference to the dog cage was certainly pointing the finger of accusation our way!  It wasn't our dogs making all the racket but your post certainly made it look like they were! 

We use an outdoor folding dog pen to keep our 2 dogs in when we are sat outside our motorhome as they prefer that to being tied up and getting in a tangle with their leads and as far as I am aware, we were the only ones at Denia with such a cage! Therefore, your reference to the noisy dogs in a cage was clearly aimed at us!

Thankfully, the people around us at Denia can vouch for the fact that our 2 dogs were not the menaces you portrayed in your post and the lovely reassuring comments we received yesterday from people who read your post, not to mention the eloquently written posts from Jock, Sal and smurfinguk reassured me enough to make me change my mind and stay put.  To be honest Bambi2 everyone who has spoken to us about your post yesterday appears to be quite shocked by your comments and have all confirmed that our 2 were not the hounds from hell that you described!

I am so glad we decided not to leave now though, as up until your post we were having an absolutely fabulous time at the Spanish meet and the group who are here are a lovely bunch of people. There are some great characters here and we have all become like one big, happy community! What a shame your post has given such a negative image of the Spanish meet! 

You really should have done as Jock and Sal suggested and approached whoever you thought was the guilty culprits; partucularly the ones who opened their motorhome door to let their dog out in the mornings! You should have handed them your husbands shovel and got them to clean the mess up! At least that way Bambi2 you could have ascertained the truth and would not then have publicly slated the wrong people! :roll: 

Once again - I am genuinely sorry that you had such a terrible week at Denia as nobody would have wanted that for you. We all came away to have an enjoyable time, spent with like minded people and it's sad to think your week was so disappointing for both you and your husband! 

To be honest, you could very easily have ended up spoiling our week too with your post - but we have got over it now and can only assume that you just simply made an almighty error of judgement? 

I will say no more on the subject as life's too short and we certainly haven't driven all this way to sunny Spain to then spend it griping, whinging and moaning! 

Right -  I'm off to enjoy the rest of my holiday! 

All the best. 

Sue


----------



## coppo

Sue n Gilbert

Although we weren't there I have been on a rally parked across from you and your dogs were not a bit of bother. In fact they were a pleasure to meet.

I,m glad you have stayed and it has not spoilt you enjoyment of the meet.

Have a great time.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> I am so glad we decided not to leave now though,


We're so glad too Sue & Gilbert, that you have decided to stay. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks Jock & Paul. :thumbright: 

I doubt if we'd have ever let all this get to us that much that we'd have actually cut short our stay but initially I just very uncomfortable about Bambi's post and you know how you sometimes react when you first hear about something not very nice! Nevertheless, it's all water under the bridge now and your kind comments are very much appreciated by both myself and Gilbert.

By the way Paul, I saw your name on the Spanish meet attendees list and we were hoping we'd catch up with you and your wife again. I hope everything's ok? 

Right I must get dressed - I'm missing all the lovely sunshine! 

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We were parked next to Sonesta and can agree with the others that their dogs were very well behaved. In contrast to the Belgian van that did have two yappy dogs. I can only suggest that if dog mess was at the rear of their van it was perhaps a stray or wild fox that visited in the night as none of the campers dogs were seen off the lead and wandering
A huge thanks to Ken and Jenny who performed far and above the duties expected of a rally steward, let alone a meet up organiser.


----------



## bambi2

*Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*

I knew I would get a verballing from the dog lovers among you, but I told the truth! Ken, Jenny and the owners knew about the dog mess! in fact Jenny saw my husband cleaning it up and one day the site owner came and cleaned it up. 
Where did I say I did not enjoy the meet? I thought it was great! and I thanked Ken and Jenny for it. I have had dogs in the past and one in particular would bark at any other dog when we travelled, so we put him where he could not see out of the window and then he did not bark. I Do Not Apologise for telling the truth!! bambi 2


----------



## Rankins

*Re: Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*



bambi2 said:


> I even had to shout above the din when I was trying to tell my husband something when the dogs in the cage opposite were making such a dreadful noise!


I was parked 2 pitches down from you Bambi2 and had the "cage" right outside my windscreen. Buddy and Candy were two perfectly behaved dogs in my opinion, yes they said hello to passing campers and their dogs but this could in no way be deemed as excessive noise.Perhaps as you were some way up from them you were confused as to where the noise was coming from. There were after all other dogs on site not connected to the MHF meet.



bambi2 said:


> We had enjoyed the free Piella and were sitting socialising when some dog owners decided to get their dogs, well! that was the end of our conversations as we had to put up with the dogs barking again!!!


I was also at the Paella meal and well into the evening and again apart from when the spaniel walked past and there was barking for 20 seconds at most I was not aware of any dog noise but perhaps it was a different Paella meal to you.

quote="bambi2"]my husband had to clean up every day with a shovel the dog Sh-t from our pitch URGH!! disgustingquote="bambi2"]

Are you sure it was EVERY DAY? If it had been a problem for 7 days then I would have thought an announcement would have been made requesting dog owners to be more careful but there has been nothing.

quote="bambi2"]I actually heard a motorcaravanners door open and shut first thing in the morning to let the dog out.quote="bambi2

What does a door opening and shutting to let a dog out sound like? Is it different from a door opening and shutting to check the weather? Or opening and shutting to go for a shower? Just wondering as you don't say you actually SAW someone doing it.

quote="bambi2"]I Do Not Apologise for telling the truth!!bambi2

I'm sure you don't but remember it is only your version of it.

Rankins - having a brilliant time on the meet.


----------



## jax

We were the other van that was parked nearest to Sonesta and can only agree with the majority that the two small dogs did not cause any problems and when taken out they were always on the lead. Yes they did make a little noise when another dog went by but it lasted seconds. I think you are getting these dogs confused with the German lady on the other side of the Aire who did let her dogs out and they did bark a lot. 
We had a great week at Denia (sorry if we upset anyone when we carried on partying after the Paella but it came to a halt at 11.00 which I think is quite reasonable considering it's suppose to be a fun meet).
The weather is great and the people on the meet are great so all in all its as successful as last year. A great big thank you to Ken and Jenny for all the effort you put in to make sure our holiday is one to remember. Jackie & Keith


----------



## Sonesta

Bambi2,

May I just say that I personally do not want your apology and it matters not that you have no intention of giving me one! 

You obviously have not realised that most of the posts in reply to your outburst have been made by non dog owners who were also there at Denia and their only reason for posting in this thread is because you have definitely got your facts wrong about whose dogs were causing you such distress! I am sure if they thought you were indeed correct they would have supported your complaint fully! 

Yesterday, as you know your post upset me - whereas today, I have simply shrugged my shoulders at your latest one and have resigned myself to the fact that no matter how many people tell you that you got it wrong, you obviously just aren't listening! My conscience is clear and the fact that those who were pitched near to us know that our 2 dogs were not the ones you were hearing, is more than enough for me!

Thank you to all those who have jumped to our defence and you have all lifted our spirits and enabled us to continue to enjoy the Spanish meet! :thumbright:

I truly do not wish to make any further comments on this subject though and I do not want to allow Bambi2 to turn this once happy thread, into a major issue that detracts us from all the hard work and effort that Ken and Jenny have put into this fabulous meet. We're all having a ball and it's not over yet! So - as far as I'm concerned I'm gonna let sleeping dogs lie! :wink: :wink:  

Can't wait for Friday night as Ken has promised us all a night to remember and if we liked "Bella Luna" (which I think most of the ladies did) he reckons we're gonna just adore Eddy! 

We also had an impromptu performance last Sunday night from our very own Elvis and ooh la laa - wasn't he a devil in disguise? 

Weather here is great and we've all got sun tans or sunburn! 

Wish you were all here! 

Sue


----------



## zoro

Unfortunately our time has come to leave this rally to enable us to explore parts further south before returning home.
Firstly we would like to offer our sincere thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising this rally. There is no doubt that a lot of work went into planning this rally and even when problems reared up Kens enthusiasm and sense of humour was a credit to him and certainly ensured that we all had a good time. 
I would also to thank my friends old and new (including the 4 legged ones), especially the folks who had been in the area before. They went out of their way to not only bring our holiday to a new high (1,000 feet to be precise) but also shared their knowledge of locations to visit which will be the basics of our trip next year.
Finally to those that are left, enjoy Calpe and have a safe and trouble free journey home.
Steve and Jo


----------



## jax

Another great night out last night for everyone. This entertainment just goes on and on and on. Going to need a holiday to get over this one. You've got to do it again next year Ken. You know it makes sense. Jackie & Keith


----------



## Elvis1709

zoro said:


> Unfortunately our time has come to leave this rally to enable us to explore parts further south before returning home.
> Firstly we would like to offer our sincere thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising this rally. There is no doubt that a lot of work went into planning this rally and even when problems reared up Kens enthusiasm and sense of humour was a credit to him and certainly ensured that we all had a good time.
> I would also to thank my friends old and new (including the 4 legged ones), especially the folks who had been in the area before. They went out of their way to not only bring our holiday to a new high (1,000 feet to be precise) but also shared their knowledge of locations to visit which will be the basics of our trip next year.
> Finally to those that are left, enjoy Calpe and have a safe and trouble free journey home.
> Steve and Jo


Hi All,

Well, for us too "The End is Near", and we must leave for home on Sunday Morning. What an experience this has been! The long journey has all been worth it, and we have had a cracking two weeks, mainly due to the friendship of the MHF Ralliers on tour, and the fantastic organisation and entertainment laid on by Ken and Jenny. We can't thank them enough! We hope to say "Au Revoir" to you all tomorrow morning in person, but if we don't manage to say cheerio, then thank you all for your company and friendship, as we have met many new friends and fellow ralliers and we hope to see you again, sometime soon, another time at another MHF Rally when we can do it all again.

Elvis is about to leave the Calpe Campsite!! Ah-Haw!!!!!!!!!!

All our Love
Steve & Anne XXX [Elvis1709] :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Elvis1709 said:


> Well, for us too "The End is Near",


Same here Steve & Anne, for Rita and I, and such a shame too as we are all enjoying ourselves so much.

It seems ages ago since we were stranded at Narbonne, and then found ourselves in the camp site bar at Denia, on the first Saturday.

Honestly folks, we are so glad that we didn't turn back after the breakdown, although I have to say, that a turn around was almost written in stone. 8O

Thanks to all those old friends who were thinking of us during our troubled journey, and made us welcome when we eventually arrived, and thanks to those whom have become new friends, regardless of whether you are on Facts, Roamers, or Club Motor Home. It's been a cracking fortnight, and a holiday we certainly won't forget, for all the right reasons.

Lastly but by no means least, once again, many thanks to Ken & Jen for all their hard work, planning and organising both meets. Like Ken said this morning, you can't come up with a suitable location "just like that", it takes planning

We will try to do the rounds tonight, (weather pending as it is raining now 8O) to say "cheerio" to everyone, but in case we miss anyone before we leave in the morning, the very best to you all, and thank you all for making our first MH trip to Spain, both an enjoyable and memorable one.

Our very best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Goldwinger

We are to arrive at calpe on Monday is anyone from the rally still on site seems as we have missed a good rally never mind always next year


----------



## JockandRita

Goldwinger said:


> We are to arrive at calpe on Monday is anyone from the rally still on site seems as we have missed a good rally never mind always next year


You certainly won't be struggling for a vacant pitch. :lol:

It's a cracking location, if you've not been before. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jax

At least 8 of us will be here until Wednesday down on the bottom section. K60EEF. jackie & Keith


----------



## asprn

*Re: Spain 2012 Meet - Dogs!!*



bambi2 said:


> I knew I would get a verballing from the dog lovers among you,..


Seems to me (as an objective non-dog owner) that you were hoping you'd get one, and now you've been proved right, you're happy. :roll:

You've not had a verballing - you've had people disagree with what you've said, and how you've said it. Get over it! If you make strong assertions in public, you should expect responses. If you can't take them, don't make them.

Dougie.


----------



## Goldwinger

Thank you for your quick replies we are at Denia site just giving it a couple of nights to have a look before come to Calpe full of Germans only one brit here this is our first time in Spain came via the Samport tunnel with rain all the way down from Calais 
but a little better than Peterborough by the look of the reports .
Is it possible to get sat tv this fare down. Jim and Audrey



















Thank you for your quick


----------



## JockandRita

Goldwinger said:


> Thank you for your quick replies we are at Denia site just giving it a couple of nights to have a look before come to Calpe full of Germans only one brit here this is our first time in Spain came via the Samport tunnel with rain all the way down from Calais
> but a little better than Peterborough by the look of the reports .
> Is it possible to get sat tv this fare down. Jim and Audrey


Hi Jim & Audrey,

We can't get a satellite signal, because there is a great blooming tree in front of us, :lol: however, some are getting a few programmes from the Astra 2D (1N) and others are tuned into Astra 1.
It really depends on the size of your dish, and the skew of the LNB as to whether you will be successful with Astra 2D (1N)
There is local Spanish digital TV, whereupon some films can be listened to in english, if you have the language option on your receiver.

BTW, the Aire here at Calpe, is nicer than the Aire at Denia.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

JockandRita said:


> We will try to do the rounds tonight, (weather pending as it is raining now 8O) to say "cheerio" to everyone, but in case we miss anyone before we leave in the morning, the very best to you all, and thank you all for making our first MH trip to Spain, both an enjoyable and memorable one.
> 
> Our very best regards,
> 
> Jock & Rita.


Update......

Rita isn't feeling too well, so we are staying put until she is well enough to travel, whether that be a day or two more.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hymermick1

Had another great 2 weeks thanks to Ken & Jenny. Nice to see old and new friends. Entertainment has been brilliant. You have realy excelled yourselves Ken & Jenny. We were also treated to a great dance routine Friday night by Sonesta. That was a laugh. Well we dont know how you are going to top this one next year Ken but we will be looking forward to it.
Mike & Jackie.


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> Rita isn't feeling too well, so we are staying put until she is well enough to travel, whether that be a day or two more


Dang!  Give her our best, and sort her out!

Dougie.


----------



## vicdicdoc

A brill 'meet' . . loved it !

I'm going to put up a 'meet' exactly like it - only in North Wales :wink:


----------



## smurfinguk

*Meet In Nth Wales*

Vic 
what are you going to call it "Spain in the Rain"

Love from still sunny Spain
Smurfinguk


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Meet In Nth Wales*



smurfinguk said:


> Vic
> what are you going to call it "Spain in the Rain"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Dang!  Give her our best, and sort her out!
> 
> Dougie.


Thanks. Will do Dougie........and....... trying my best to.

Thanks to all on the meet who have given their best wishes. Some have even seen how pale Rita is, and agree that travelling today would have been a big mistake. Let's see what a good night's sleep brings.

Thanks to HymerJohn (John & Pam) for more appropriate medication.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## C7KEN

We are back home now as the meet is finished. It was nice to see old friends and meet some very nice new ones. I hope everyone enjoyed our entertainers. I tried to make this different to other meets in that we had plenty of sunny days with excellent entertainment and food. When did you last go to a meet in the UK where the sun shone so much and you got entertained by the bass guitar player from Black Sabbath? among others. Many thanks to Steve "Elvis" for performing both with Bella Luna and Eddy. Thank to Sonesta for the amazing motorised dance and thanks to you all for your lovely company. Many people say there is no need to arrange entertainment or meals out but just tell everyone there is a meet at a place and everyone can get together there and do their own thing. So step forward next years organiser because its easy if you only have to book site space and besides we can't do the same thing there always has to be fresh ideas. I have all the bus and train timetables and all the necessary contact numbers and will be happy to hand them over. Calpe aire was liked by everyone I think so its only a case of finding a suitable date maybe in May? so the beach will be popular and the sea warm enough to swim in and calling Jose to book space. We will of course be pleased to attend. All have a safe journey home


----------



## SilverF1

Many, many thanks to Ken and Jen for what they have done for us all. We have had a really good time with friends old and new.

The entertainment and meals were good value and the aire at Calpe is really good.

Well done both.


----------



## Sonesta

We have just left Calpe and are now on our way to Benicassim. We've another month before we return to the uk and so we plan a leisurely drive back via Spain, Southern France, Mosel, Belgium & then back to Calais! 

Well! What can I say about the Spanish meet? Words just cannot describe the fun we've all had and the lovely, lovely people we've met! We have forged great friendships with people with whom we will most definitely keep in touch with and I am sure; fingers crossed; we will meet up with many again in the future.

It's been a great 2 weeks and I don't think I've stopped laughing the whole time and the entertainment has been great both at the venues Ken has taken us to and on the campsite from the characters we've come across! We've had comedians, singers, musicians, a private secretary to a downing street minister, a dancer from the Full Monty; aka Jock, Elvis and last but not least... Jimmy Tarbuck! :lol:

Thank you so much Ken and Jenny for the time, trouble and great lengths you went to, to try and ensure we all had such a great time and it couldn't have been easy to bring it all together so successfully! Well done - you deserve a medal! :thumbright:

I said earlier today when we were saying our final farewells to everyone, that I can understand now why people enjoy living in hippy communes or on a kibbutz, as that's just how our little group has become and it's been like living in a happy little community with like minded people and friends! I'm going to miss the atmosphere that's for sure!

It's been brilliant and if there's another Spanish meet next year, then we'll be first in the queue!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Sue, Gilbert & The hounds of the baskervilles! xxx


----------



## alandsue

Had fabulous two weeks in Denia and Calpe. Many thanks to Ken and Jenny for all their hard work to make this meet so enjoyable and to all the friends, old and new, that we met. Looking forward to seeing you all again next year. 

Now at Peniscola wending our merry way back home. Bay of Roses tomorrow and then on to Andorra for some cheap **** and booze (you can take a man out of Yorkshire but etc. etc. etc.)

After that it is anyone's guess as I haven't got a clue yet (nothing new there). Once again many thanks to you all for such an enjoyable neet and may the rest of your hols and journey home be as good and safe. 

All the best

alandsue


----------



## C7KEN

I have just spent hours editing photos of Spain 2012 but adding them to an album seems laborious so I've given up. However here are a couple showing the climbers of the Calpe Rock and another photo of a very popular couple who attended but can you recognise them. If anyone cares to show me why it seems so long winded and a quicker way then I will post them all under motorhome photos Rallys and Meets


----------



## flyingpig

Hello all from the Spain 2012 meet!
Still here at Calpe, weather is nice and hot, plenty of sunshine. Looked at the weather elsewhere, and it doesn't make sense to move on. We're the last remnants from the meet, Silver F1 left this morning after a nice convivial g&t (or two) last night!
Keep well and hope to see you all again (Hymermick & Jax may return to Calpe at some point this week)
Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## flyingpig

C7KEN said:


> I have just spent hours editing photos of Spain 2012 but adding them to an album seems laborious so I've given up. However here are a couple showing the climbers of the Calpe Rock and another photo of a very popular couple who attended but can you recognise them. If anyone cares to show me why it seems so long winded and a quicker way then I will post them all under motorhome photos Rallys and Meets


Raving Ron & Nutty Nita!!!!!!!!


----------



## C7KEN

Yes Ken you are correct and what a fantastic couple they turned out to be. I nearly blacklisted them for cancelling last year but i'm certainly glad I didn't (only kidding)
To all those that did not come to the meet you missed meeting some quite brilliant folks and this pair were among them, the photo shows they are fun people and thats perfect for me . I like fun people and we certainly had a good few in both the last two years. I could hardly believe Sonesta doing a dance with her mobility scooter. Eddy was commenting on it last Wed night saying he too has never seen anything like it. Sonesta another who enjoys herself and my kind of person .And Elspeth who joined in with everything, another surprising character  Yes those are the sort of people I like to have around. Sadly MyGalSal was having a bad time with feeling unwell and other problems but normally she would have been enjoying everything, but Sally if you are reading this I hope you are now feeling better and we did miss you on the entertainment nights etc.Reading this back I only seem to mention the ladies maybe that's because I think if they are happy the husbands will also be happy 
Climbing the Calpe Rock is not easy and very dangerous so massive credit to Linda (Flying Pigs) for completing it.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

We eventually arrived home safely yesterday afternoon, and had to start cleaning up after the plasterer and decorator, who were busy whilst we were away.

Many thanks to those for their good wishes when Rita wasn't well. Despite my reservations, she was determined to travel from Calpe on the Monday. Rita went down hill a bit, but just then I developed some sort of bug too, leaving me quite fragile in the body's digestive department, meaning that I couldn't eat anything for days. I have been surviving on a saline type drink initially, and then on to flat warm Coke,(not diet, as it doesn't work), to replace body fluids. So, between us, the journey home has been somewhat fraught. 
It doesn't help when three separate sources on the internet show that there is an Aire smack bang in the middle of Montaublanc.
We can verify, that there is "no such Aire".
I am still not right, but feeling much better now. Rita is back to fighting fit health.

Although posted previously, thanks again To Ken & Jenny for all their hard work, and to all those that attended the meets and helped make our first MH trip to Spain, a memorable one.

Cheers for now folks,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

P.S. I forgot to mention that, on the way back, Rita and I were pulled by the Gendarmes at the Toulouse/Balma Peage. They were interested in where we had been to, and whether we had any tobacco products. A short verbal reply followed by the production of a clean ashtray, and a quick search of overhead lockers seemed to appease them.
They did not ask to view our First Aid kit, warning triangles, spare bulb kit, Hi-vis vests, etc, etc, nor any personal or vehicle documentation. However, they did comment on the "ECOSSE" and "CYMRU" stickers on the rear bumper, but not in an authoritative manner. Perhaps they didn't observe the GB sticker in the rear window. :lol: 
All in all, they were polite, respectful, and appreciated cooperation...........as well as a wee bit of celtic humour. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Chascass

Hi All

Carol and I are now home from Denia after meeting a Great bunch of people, a BIG thanks to KEN and JENNY (where's Jenny ??? lol) for all their hard work (and worry) on our behalf, sorry we could not make it to Calpe, and to all the nice people we spent time with thank you for your company and the laughs we had, hope to meet up again

Charlie and Carol


----------



## jax

We are now down in Benidorm that is Hymermick1, Amydan and 
ourselves. The weather has been great as was the meeting and seeing old and new friends. Thanks a lot Ken and Jen, you did us proud as usual, hope you do as good next year!!!!! We are going out tonight on the town so hope Ron and Anita are on form when we go to see Sticky Vicky! Sorry Ken we wont be joining you back in Calpe as we are starting to wind our way home and will be staying on the Eurocamp site in Olivia for a few days from Wednesday. Look forward to seeing everyone next year, Jackie & Keith


----------



## suedew

Are you taking names for next year?  
You seemed to be fully booked as soon as it was posted.
Yours hopefully


Sue


----------



## flyingpig

jax said:


> We are now down in Benidorm that is Hymermick1, Amydan and
> ourselves. The weather has been great as was the meeting and seeing old and new friends. Thanks a lot Ken and Jen, you did us proud as usual, hope you do as good next year!!!!! We are going out tonight on the town so hope Ron and Anita are on form when we go to see Sticky Vicky! Sorry Ken we wont be joining you back in Calpe as we are starting to wind our way home and will be staying on the Eurocamp site in Olivia for a few days from Wednesday. Look forward to seeing everyone next year, Jackie & Keith


No problem folks. See you again, safe journey and take care on your way home.
Lin & Ken xxxx


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Charlie (Chascass) Jenny does not post on the forum as she says I do enough talking for both of us.
Suedew I have said I won't do another as although it seems people enjoyed the meet I dont think I got it to be as I wanted so its time for someone else to have a go.
I doubt if there can be a similar meet to this one because it will be very difficult fior someone who lives in the UK to arrange entertainers etc. However as it was said the entertainment is not necessary I expect there will be a meet next year but not arranged by me. Maybe it will be a meet of all the fun people and not put on the open forum I really dont know. Colleen who was our resident comedienne and kept everyone laughing told me today that its the entertainment etc that makes it so good and she also wanted her and Ron on the list for next year.Ordinary meets mean nothing to us as we can meet with many motorhomers near the beach at any time and frequently do. Its meeting with friends from the UK and trying to make sure they have a good time that is important to us, the nights with food and entertainment are designed to bring folks together so they make new friendships . The train ride to Benidorm is very enjoyable but again many did not join in and missed seeing the brilliant sand art (see pics) and also seeing the nice side of Benidorm. It will be interesting to see who decides to arrange somthing for next year, obviously it would be handy if they lived over here but NONE of the members who live here joined us in either of the last two meets so I dont expect them to be willing to arrange anything. We will just have to wait and see if someone from the UK is willing to organise something, of course I am willing to help if needed. Finally just look at the free Paella provided by Ruben & Rebecca at Denia and think "When did a campsite owner in the UK do something like that"


----------



## jax

Ken, you almost sound a little bitter about the meet not going as you planned but I can assure you that you pleased the majority of us and as for the minority that you had an issue with they just dont matter. If there was a poll as to who should organize next years meet everyone would vote for you doing it again. We know you were out of pocket with the entertainment with the vans who didn't turn up so in that case a non refundable deposit is the best solution. Keith and I would be one of the first to pay and put our names on the list. Please reconsider as you do a great job and really there isn't anyone else who could take over this meet, its yours. Jackie & Keith


----------



## hymermick1

We fully endorse what Jax has said. We also believe that you Ken are the only person who can arrange a meet of such a high standard as we have had for the past 2 years. Thank you both once again for arranging this years meet. Jackie & I both had a brilliant time with old friends & new.
Mike & Jackie.


----------



## flyingpig

hymermick1 said:


> We fully endorse what Jax has said. We also believe that you Ken are the only person who can arrange a meet of such a high standard as we have had for the past 2 years. Thank you both once again for arranging this years meet. Jackie & I both had a brilliant time with old friends & new.
> Mike & Jackie.


Nuff said.
Ken, this meet can only ever belong to you. Make an old man happy, do it again next year, Lin & I feel positive you can overcome any obstacles, we can't do it without your expertise.
Lin & Ken (mountainclimbingflyingpig...ees!)


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi all

We have just left Spain, and entered rainey France.

We would like to say again to Ken thanks for a great meet. We really enjoyed it, loved the entertainment. Reuben and co made us very welcome at the Denia and Calpe aires.

We know it takes a lot to organise a meet, a weekend is hard enough but two weeks is a long time for a rally.

We didnt go to Benidorm because it wasnt something we wanted to do, but that was our choice and it was optional.

You cant please everyone all the time, most people get what they want out of it. But please dont feel like it wasnt a good meet it was, thanks once again

Pat and Neil


----------



## JockandRita

hymermick1 said:


> We fully endorse what Jax has said.


Same here. :thumbright:



jax said:


> so in that case a non refundable deposit is the best solution.


Absolutely, (and it's what we expected to pay up front this year). 
That way, folks won't be inclined to pop their name on the list, unless they have the fullest intentions on turning up.

*Ken*, it's your "trademark" meet, and not all of us can be wrong. :wink: 
Rita and I are sorry to learn that you were out of pocket.  
That should never have been allowed to happen. :x

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## MyGalSal

flyingpig said:


> hymermick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We fully endorse what Jax has said. We also believe that you Ken are the only person who can arrange a meet of such a high standard as we have had for the past 2 years. Thank you both once again for arranging this years meet. Jackie & I both had a brilliant time with old friends & new.
> Mike & Jackie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.
> Ken, this meet can only ever belong to you. Make an old man happy, do it again next year, Lin & I feel positive you can overcome any obstacles, we can't do it without your expertise.
> Lin & Ken (mountainclimbingflyingpig...ees!)
Click to expand...

Words above say it all but borrowing Buddy.... I have to add:
"The sun is out, the sky is blue..... but its raining, raining in my heart
O misery, misery, what's going to become of me....... and ... and... and all the fun people who love your meets, adore what you do, and couldn't imagine it any other way. I am so sorry that this year was a tough one for you but the vast majority of us are with you!!!!

Sal and Don


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all
Count us in next year Ken and we will be happy to pay a deposit up front. We had a fantastic time and so did all those who were of a mind to. We are now in Andalusia and it is hot hot hot. Still heading towards Portugal but we keep finding nice places to stop. Tonight we are in Sierra Maria Los Veles national park in an empty campsite . The silence is unbelievable. 
Tomorrow Granada then Cordoba then who knows? The joy of the open road 
Travel safe
Resa & Eric


----------



## Elvis1709

C7KEN said:


> Yes Ken you are correct and what a fantastic couple they turned out to be. I nearly blacklisted them for cancelling last year but i'm certainly glad I didn't (only kidding)
> To all those that did not come to the meet you missed meeting some quite brilliant folks and this pair were among them, the photo shows they are fun people and thats perfect for me . I like fun people and we certainly had a good few in both the last two years. I could hardly believe Sonesta doing a dance with her mobility scooter. Eddy was commenting on it last Wed night saying he too has never seen anything like it. Sonesta another who enjoys herself and my kind of person .And Elspeth who joined in with everything, another surprising character  Yes those are the sort of people I like to have around. Sadly MyGalSal was having a bad time with feeling unwell and other problems but normally she would have been enjoying everything, but Sally if you are reading this I hope you are now feeling better and we did miss you on the entertainment nights etc.Reading this back I only seem to mention the ladies maybe that's because I think if they are happy the husbands will also be happy
> Climbing the Calpe Rock is not easy and very dangerous so massive credit to Linda (Flying Pigs) for completing it.


 :lol: Hi Ken 'n Jen,
Just back home from the fabulous meet in Calpe and Denia. What an experience. We met some great people and made many new friends. Ken, you are some sort of star organising such a great show and we can't thank you and Jenny enough for making it such a memorable experience. Even being pick-pocketed in Le Touquet [lost 100 euros!!] and the habitation door step failing on the way home, did not ruin our enjoyment. Many thanks to all the new motorhomers we met, and we look forward to seeing you all again at another rally, another time and another place.

Drat, I started WORK [sorry for swearing!!] again today, and am now looking forward to the next jaunt.

Best wishes to all
Steve & Anne XX
[Elvis1709]


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Ken,

I Just want to reiterate what others have already said and add our appreciation to the list. :thumbright: 

We had the most fantastic time at the Spanish meet and we were amazed at how much hard work, time and effort you and Jenny went to in order to ensure that we all had a great time and all at such a cheap price! That meal at Denia; with entertainment by Woody; was exceptional value and everyone we have spoken to said the same. Then there was Bella Luna - who were brilliant and Eddy C. Well what can I say about Eddy? Do you know he got me so hyped up I went wild on the dance floor! Ha ha ha! (And so did Jock!) :lol: :lol: :lol: Both aires were great and we couldn't fault them. 

So very sorry to hear that you ended up out of pocket though as none of us would have wanted that for you and therefore I think the suggestion that everyone pays a non refundable deposit is a very sensible and fair one! If the person then has to cancel or has a change of heart, then unless they can find someone to take their place who is happy to reimburse them for what they've paid out, then they would lose their deposit. I think most people would accept that as being common practice in circumstances like this.

I cannot believe anyone could feel disappointed with the meet but sadly, you cannot always please everyone and I am just sorry that whatever their complaint was, it has caused you to feel so reluctant to organise aother one next year! You are a born organiser of fun events Ken and I think you would miss not doing another! 

So, please, please, please, Ken will you please rethink your decision and make all of us who had such a fabulous and fun loving time happy? I might even bring a few little 'gadgets' as prizes for a raffle if you do! :lol: :lol: :lol:

We've just crossed the French border into southern France and the weather here is glorious. Temp was showing as still being 22 degrees at 8pm French time. We headed for the Aire in Le Boulou that was recommended to us by Wilmannie on the forum but there wasn't a pitch big enough for us, so we've booked into a campsite 1km away. It's only for tonight and then were on the move again tomorrow. 

Love

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## C7KEN

Many thanks to all who have responded and said they enjoyed Spain 2012. There is already another meet planned for 2013 and I would not want to spoil it as I want it to be good for the person who is organising it as he deserves success. So be patient folks and maybe if we can have two meets that do not harm each other I may change my mind. The one already in the pipeline is early April so we would have to be in May and then you have the beach and sea. It will be because of all you really nice people and I will make certain that only nice social people are there and are all people who I think can join in together with things. I certainly don't expect everyone to like every activity for various reasons even such things as leaving their dog for an extended period. But if I was to try and pick the ones who had the most out of the meet I would pick all those who joined in with others on most things. By the time we got to Calpe I was very disallusioned so never did most of the activities I had planned. EG. Jose was getting us a special deal at one of the harbour restaurants but I did not feel comfortable that I should suggest it. If I do another meet I would like to have a fun night with entertainers like John the Fiddler (ex bass player with the Jason Bonham band son of the late John Bonham Led Zeppelin's drummer) and a fun fiddler singer and guitar player because I still think this is the way to do it. Who would want to miss the fabulous Sonesta and the scooter dance and can you imagine her doing that to "Lord of the dance" and didn't we all love to see Steve (Elvis) If we had no entertainers we would have missed them. So if I do another I will seek advice from all of you fun people who joined us in the last two as to what you think but I will wait a while before doing anything. Finally although both years some did not turn up or pulled out too late to get reserves I am not too bothered about that it was because of the deliberate them and us attitude of some that got me down. However now I have had time to reflect I now realise I cannot let them spoil things for all the decent people who attended.


----------



## TeleMan

Just getting sorted at home after a six week trip (our longest) that was centred around the Denia and Calpe meets. 

At the risk of saying what has already been said we would like to thank Ken (& Jenny) for what was obviously a lot of hard work. We had a great time with the organised events and also made many new friends.

I would list the artist's in preference as 1) Woody 2) Eddie C and 3) Bella Luna. Woody gets my vote because I could sing along to every song he sung, definitely my era.

An unforgettable moment was the Calpe rock climb with the 'Flying pigs' and Keith. How Linda persuaded an initially reluctant Ken to continue was pure theatre, and gave a new meaning to man management!

Glad to see you may be softening on the idea of another event next year Ken, your efforts were appreciated by the vast majority of the attendees.

Alan & Margaret (Teleman)


----------



## amydan

We are really pleased Ken that you are considering doing another meet next year. The Denia Calpe meet this year was our first one and would not want it to be our last. We had a great time eating dancing and being entertained. There is nothing like this in England. We liked the pictures of ourselves and would dress up for a meet if any others volunteered also which would add more fun. Also thanks to jax hymermick and flying pigs for taking the **** out of me all the time but would not have wanted it any other way. Will look for some more stories next year as good as the anusol one. Safe journey home to all. 
PS Once again thanks to Ken and Jenny- could do with organisers like you back home.
Ron and Anita


----------



## MyGalSal

"Little things you say and do, make me want to MEET with you
Rave on, it's a crazy feeling..........

Now I'm happy! :lol:  

Thank you Ken. Knew you could rise above it!

Sal and Don


----------



## Elvis1709

TeleMan said:


> Just getting sorted at home after a six week trip (our longest) that was centred around the Denia and Calpe meets.
> 
> At the risk of saying what has already been said we would like to thank Ken (& Jenny) for what was obviously a lot of hard work. We had a great time with the organised events and also made many new friends.
> 
> I would list the artist's in preference as 1) Woody 2) Eddie C and 3) Bella Luna. Woody gets my vote because I could sing along to every song he sung, definitely my era.
> 
> An unforgettable moment was the Calpe rock climb with the 'Flying pigs' and Keith. How Linda persuaded an initially reluctant Ken to continue was pure theatre, and gave a new meaning to man management!
> 
> Glad to see you may be softening on the idea of another event next year Ken, your efforts were appreciated by the vast majority of the attendees.
> 
> Hey Mr Teleman, :roll:
> 
> Highlight for me was you clambering up that flaming Rock in Calpe!! You reminded me of a Mountain Goat :lol: I'm still miffed that I didn't make it to the top too!!
> 
> Entertainment was fabulous: Bella Lune, Woody and Eddy were terrific, but they were run close by Jock [of Jock & Rita Fame] for his Full Monty Routine [Shame it didn't go the whole way!] Or maybe Not. :wink: And who can forget the indomitable Senesta making figures of 8 with a wild look in her eyes on the dance floor!! Happy days.
> 
> Steve


----------



## JockandRita

Elvis1709 said:


> but they were run close by Jock [of Jock & Rita Fame] for his Full Monty Routine [Shame it didn't go the whole way!] Or maybe Not. :wink:


You are dead right Steve, ie, maybe not. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Anyone wishing to view Sonesta's mobility scooter routine, might do well to book up for the Camper UK Summer Social. :wink:


----------



## C7KEN

Here are a some utube clips featuring some of our singers who appeard on Spain 2012. 
Bella Luna at a Dutch festival straight after being with us











Eddy C with Doreen singing Tequila at the Windsor Tavern Torrevieja






Pretty good for a lady of 72 years huh?

And last but certainly not least Woody singing The boy from nowhere at the Hillside club La Marina.






All the songs featured were performed live during our meet.
Click on the link then the pause button, let the video stream to your computer then click pause again to watch it without stopping


----------



## travelsRus

Just a big 'belated' Thank You Ken for organising this year's Spain Meet. We again had an excellent time and met up with lots of old (and new) faces.
you've obviously got loads of support for a new 2013 meet which I'm sure it would be very well attended and as you earlier mentioned Club motor home are running an earlier meet in April so a May get together with possibly better weather - would be excellent. 

Thanks again 

Chris & Graham & Archie


----------



## ktesis

We have just returned to the uk after our longest trip to Spain. For us the meet organised by ken was the focal point. We loved it!
Again our thanks to ken organising a great event.
Derek & lesley


----------



## Sonesta

We too returned home Monday teatime (boo hoo) and like Derek and Lesley; the highlight of our 6 week trip has most certainly been the Calpe and Denia meet. Great, great fun enjoyed with lots of lovely, lovely people.

Since leaving Spain we spent another week further north, then into Southern France and then the Mosel (which consequently I have fallen in love with) and then the last 2 days we spent in Ypres Belgium and stayed on the Esplanade car park for the night so that we could visit the Menin Gate and watch the nightly ceremony (very moving.) 

It's been a great trip and we are definitely very keen to attend another Spanish meet next year (I hope you are listening Ken?) and it would be perfect to combine it with the one in April being organised by "Club Motorhome" this is a new internet group just set up by a lovely english couple who also live in Spain like Ken. 

Sue, Gilbert & The Hounds of the Baskervilles


----------



## Rankins

It may have taken a while but I would like to say thank you in print to Ken and Jenny for the fantastic meet at Denia and Calpe. 

I can only imagine the hard work that went into organising the meet and the entertainment. All I can say is that it was much appreciated. The acts put on were superb and we had three great nights out (well there were more but three with the organised entertainment!). What great fun to be up dancing with new found friends. Ken is no slouch on the dance floor either, I just hope my photo attachments have worked.

We also enjoyed the days as well! Boules, Paella, cycle rides, shopping etc. The train trip to Benidorm which wound its way through some very scenic country was lovely and I must thank Flying Pig Ken for taking us under his wing and pointing out places of interest on the way. And also thanks are due to Ken and Jenny for taking those of us who wanted to, on a guided tour of the town. It was appreciated that you gave up your own time to show us around.

So can I add my pleas to those who have already asked for another meet in 2013.

Thanks again Ken and Jenny

Elspeth and Ian


----------



## Rankins

Just a couple more of Ken on the dance floor!


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Elspeth
It was so nice that yourself and Ian could join us.
I should grow up and act my age I think  On the other hand maybe not  That clock keeps on ticking and Jenny says "You wont be able to do it for much longer" I better make the most of it while I can  Now where did I put these little blue pills?
Are you now back up to Moffat?


----------



## Rankins

We are indeed back in sunny (sometimes!) Moffat. You are welcome anytime, we have just the spot for you. I will try and keep Ian from eating all the Moffat toffee before you get here!

Elspeth


----------



## brandywine

At last we have caught up with the Forum!

A very belated thanks along with all the others to Jenny & Ken, the meet at Denia was even better than last year. 

Sorry we had to miss Calpe, you obviously had another good time. When we saw the picture of Lin & Ken on that rock, we thought at first they had hired a helicopter!!!!!!

With the others we hope Ken can be pursuaded to do another year, but unfortunately if in May we will not be able to stay.

Thanks to all those that attended for a great time and hope to see you in the future.

Best wishes, June & Brian


----------



## flyingpig

Wonder if we are the last people from the UK still in Spain after the meet, currently in Pineda de Mar, ready to hit the road again on Friday for France, hoping (begrudgingly) to arrive back in the UK end of June or so.
Wonder if we could hang on here until the next one...............

Ken & Lin (mountain climbing flying pigs)
P.S. What does rain look like? :lol: :lol:


----------



## amydan

Still not made it back to uk either. We are in south of France until at least end august. Anita going home for a week soon but I am staying here looking after the van enjoying the sun. Have sent Jax an email waiting for reply! Hope Ken does the rally next year if not I think we should still get together at Calpe around May time when its warmer. What does anybody else think?


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Ron (Amydan)
It looks like you could be the very one to organise Spain 2013. Its too early to think about it yet as several things will be changing such as Cristian is unlikely to be managing the Bolero so getting a suitable venue in Calpe would again have to be sorted if the next manager was not so accomodating as Cristian. I expect there will be a meet in Spain 2013 and if you Ron want to start it feel free, I will help with whatever I can from this end. It does need to be after the Club Motorhome meet which finishes end of first week of May so you are correct the weather will be good and warm enough to swim in the sea. I am sure all the fun people will want to come so getting attendees will be no problem and it needs to be made plain this is a meet for people who can let their hair down  and are willing to join with others to have a real good time like we did. Calpe is probably best as we have the Texas bar for a bit of entertainment without an entry fee and ofcourse everything is close by. I have today booked a ferry for the UK as we are coming over for a wedding late July then I am going to see some of the Olympic boxing and Jenny off to spend time with her little grandaughter so fingers crossed its not raining all the time. Here its high 30's. So I need to get the MH aircon regassed so we can stay 8)


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi

We are still in Spain, at Barcelona. Here until end of August. I think summer arrived today. Phew. Quite a warm one!

Don't even want to go back in August. Needs some thought on Spanish residency!

Sal


----------



## Elvis1709

Sonesta said:


> We too returned home Monday teatime (boo hoo) and like Derek and Lesley; the highlight of our 6 week trip has most certainly been the Calpe and Denia meet. Great, great fun enjoyed with lots of lovely, lovely people.
> 
> Since leaving Spain we spent another week further north, then into Southern France and then the Mosel (which consequently I have fallen in love with) and then the last 2 days we spent in Ypres Belgium and stayed on the Esplanade car park for the night so that we could visit the Menin Gate and watch the nightly ceremony (very moving.)
> 
> It's been a great trip and we are definitely very keen to attend another Spanish meet next year (I hope you are listening Ken?) and it would be perfect to combine it with the one in April being organised by "Club Motorhome" this is a new internet group just set up by a lovely english couple who also live in Spain like Ken.
> 
> Sue, Gilbert & The Hounds of the Baskervilles


Hi Sonesta,
Can't believe you just got back from Spain and Europe! It seems years since we were there with you!!!! We are still laughing at your antics on the dance floor with your mobility motorbike!!! We.ve just come back from a Fun meet at Wrenbury. It was fantastic. Tell you about it when we see you. Look forward t seeing on a facts rally again quite soon.
Steve & Anne XX :lol:


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all 
We are now in Haute Normandie. Another 6 days and then back to sunny uk. Can't wait for end of August to head out to French meet. Spain seems a long time ago. Will be at northern show hopefully if rain does not stop play. 
Whoever does the organising for Spain 2013 count us in 
Resa and Eric


----------



## jax

Oh so pleased to hear that the remaining ones in France and Spain are enjoying the sun and having a good time, please stop rubbing it in!!!! It's absolutely teeming down in Scarborough and so miserable.
Amydan I have sent you a p m
So between Amydan & Ken it seems like the meet will be on for next May so at least we now have something to look forward to.
You know you can rely on us being there.
Jackie & Keith


----------



## flyingpig

on the dreaded kindle, so short and sweet. at le treport aire now, eurotunnel back to uk tomorrow. think we would prefer the sunshine we have had, but needs must. skint!!!
flyingpig


----------



## Elvis1709

flyingpig said:


> on the dreaded kindle, so short and sweet. at le treport aire now, eurotunnel back to uk tomorrow. think we would prefer the sunshine we have had, but needs must. skint!!!
> flyingpig


Can't believe you guys are still in France! It seems like a million years since we were in Spain with you!! Oh well, we can wish I suppose. Good luck.

Steve & Anne XX


----------



## cabby

sorry but I just cannot read through all 53 pages again, have we any info for 2013. :roll: :roll: 
as I missed this years.   

cabby


----------



## jax

have a good journey Ken & Lin, cant believe we have so long to wait until next May before Spain 2013. Just hope the weather improves over here and we have some sort of summer. Keith & Jackie


----------



## C7KEN

*Spain 2013*

Hi Cabby
I expect there will be a meet in May 2013 maybe organized by me or maybe not as I would like someone else to have a go. Amydan seem like they may step forward and of course I will help them. I just think that everything needs to be looked at to see where improvements can be made and someone fresh may have better ideas than me. My type of meet is not for those who just want to sit around doing nothing all the time. We like to be active and to have fun but still have time to rest. Its too early to say anything specific but I would guess that something will happen during the first two weeks of May 2013 and it will be something similar to the previous two ie lots of fun and entertainment but keeping the cost down as much as possible and enjoying sunshine, beautiful beaches and nice restaurants. On the meet in 2011 I was accused of making money from everyone which was not true and very dissappointing to hear and this year told that I got a lot wrong apparently I even had the performers appear in the wrong order (Really!)so lets see someone else take it on and do better. I have been to other meets and generally they are very different maybe because the weather in the UK dictates a lot but also getting performers like we had where all of them were paid well.(€100 per hour each) but everyone only paid €10 each towards all of the artists. We had very good food, good venues and I think its safe to say all the artists were enjoyed. If I am involved in Spain 2013 there will definitely by at least one night of a meal with entertainment. Jenny and myself constantly go out to see them Recently we have seen a couple of brilliant acts and they are willing to travel to Calpe if we want them. Exodus a super reggae band Bob Marley, UB40, Madness etc. four guys playing live without backing tracks and Sunflower Valley voted the top English duo on the Costas with Mark the best guitar player I have heard here in Spain. So I hope this answers you cabby but also keeps everyone else up to date with any possible meet next year.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> On the meet in 2011 I was accused of making money from everyone which was far from the truth and very dissappointing to hear and this year told that I got a lot wrong apparently I even had the performers appear in the wrong order (Really!)so lets see someone else take it on and do better.


Hi Ken, Barb and I certainly did not feel either of these accusations were true as we felt you did an excellent job under difficult circumstances, keeping any group of 45 m/hs (ish) all happy would grind anyone down after two weeks but you and Jenny handled it well and gave us a very pleasant two weeks.

I am sure if there is a trip in 2013 run by you or Amydan it will also be a great success and we wish you all the best.

Bob and Barbara


----------



## amydan

Re me running the rally in may next year. I only offered to help Ken to make it easier for him if he does another rally. I would not want to do it alone as I dont know most people as well as Ken does and I think he does a wonderful job but you cannot expect all rallyers to be in same frame of mind when offerd things to do. We are still in France weather is good Anita gone back to uk for a week. Possibly going home end september.


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Spain 2013*

Hi Ken,

Well it beggars belief that anyone could have anything to complain about but obviously from what you have written they did! Some folk just like to complain I think and I just cannot understand why or what they could possibly have found fault with though. The whole 2 weeks was amazing and everyone we mixed with at the meet had a fab time and so my advice would be to let any negative comments go right over your head Ken. You cannot please some folk - so why bother trying?

What I find odd is that if some of the group were not happy with the meet, then why on earth did they stay? I know if I travelled all that way only to discover it wasn't my cup of tea, I would have politely made my excuses and moved on to pastures new! I certainly wouldn't have stayed and been miserable or complain about the meet! I would have quietly escaped and spent the rest of my holiday doing whatever it was I preferred to do. Spain is a big country with lots of interesting and beautiful parts to visit and nobody forced anyone to stay somewhere where they weren't happy, did they?

They cannot use the excuse that they stayed put because they did not want to appear rude or unfriendly; because by moaning and grumbling to you and others about the meet, they proved they had absolutely no concerns about being impolite.

We had a great time Ken as you know and so did the vast majority who attended and I for one will certainly be keen to attend Spain 2013.

Sue

PS



C7KEN said:


> On the meet in 2011 I was accused of making money from everyone which was not true and very dissappointing to hear and this year told that I got a lot wrong apparently I even had the performers appear in the wrong order.


What a load of old nonsense and how very ungrateful! I would treat such ludicrous comments with the contempt that they deserve Ken. It was all excellent value and amazingly cheap!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Spain 2013*



Sonesta said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Well it beggars belief that anyone could have anything to complain about but obviously from what you have written they did! Some folk just like to complain I think and I just cannot understand why or what they could possibly have found fault with though. The whole 2 weeks was amazing and everyone we mixed with at the meet had a fab time and so my advice would be to let any negative comments go right over your head Ken. You cannot please some folk - so why bother trying?
> 
> What I find odd is that if some of the group were not happy with the meet, then why on earth did they stay? I know if I travelled all that way only to discover it wasn't my cup of tea, I would have politely made my excuses and moved on to pastures new! I certainly wouldn't have stayed and been miserable or complain about the meet! I would have quietly escaped and spent the rest of my holiday doing whatever it was I preferred to do. Spain is a big country with lots of interesting and beautiful parts to visit and nobody forced anyone to stay somewhere where they weren't happy, did they?
> 
> They cannot use the excuse that they stayed put because they did not want to appear rude or unfriendly; because by moaning and grumbling to you and others about the meet, they proved they had absolutely no concerns about being impolite.
> 
> We had a great time Ken as you know and so did the vast majority who attended and I for one will certainly be keen to attend Spain 2013.
> 
> Sue
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> 
> C7KEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the meet in 2011 I was accused of making money from everyone which was not true and very dissappointing to hear and this year told that I got a lot wrong apparently I even had the performers appear in the wrong order.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of old nonsense and how very ungrateful! I would treat such ludicrous comments with the contempt that they deserve Ken. It was all excellent value and amazingly cheap!
Click to expand...

Hear hear Sue & Gilbert. :thumbright:



C7KEN said:


> On the meet in 2011 I was accused of making money from everyone which was not true and very dissappointing to hear and this year told that I got a lot wrong apparently I even had the performers appear in the wrong order.


What a load of old tosh Ken. Bin those negative comments and let's move on. You only have to look at the results of the poll for the Denia/Calpe Enetertainment Budget. That was 29 votes (100%) in favour, representing a minimum of 58 participants. Add to that too, the number of MHs from Motor Roamers. We can't all be wrong, eh? :wink:

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## hymermick1

Jackie & I fully endorse what Sue [Sonesta] has written and agree with her whole heartedly.
Please Ken dont let a few miserable people spoil it for eveyone else.
Look forward to next year and Im sure you will have all the help you want from the fun people.

Mike & Jackie


----------



## jax

Ken, for two years running when you have posted the meet it has been full within days. You must be doing something right for this to happen. You put in a vast amount of your own time and money to make this meet a great time for one and all. We need you to do another meet to prove to you what a great job you do and we need to be able to show you how much your appreciated. We cant do this if you decide to call it a day. So please Ken put up a date for next years meet so we can move forward and forget the ones who you feel let you down. Keith & Jackie


----------



## C7KEN

Later this month Jenny and me are off to the UK, after we return in Sept we will see what can be done for next year. However I would welcome suggestions of things we can add to the meet so post them and lets see how many good ones there are. For example Odjibway suggested the train ride in 2011 and I thought that was a very good idea so we did it on both 2011 and 2012 so any good suggestions are very welcome as we dont want to stand still we want to improve where ever we can. Don't suggest anything that costs too much as its expensive enough travelling from the UK so we need to keep the cost down when in Spain.


----------



## flyingpig

*SPAIN 2012*

Some strange folk out there Ken.......
The meet was so bad that we would like to do it again A.S.A.P.
We really are suckers for punishment, alongside the 99% or so of the other attendees.
Roll on next years meet; to the complainees; it's a simple solution..... Don't attend!!!
Well done once again Ken,
Just got back to the U.K.
Ken & Lin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverF1

We enjoyed this year's Denia and Calpe meets and we'd like to meet up again with those we met and who did enjoy it. Many thanks again to Ken and Jen for their hard work.

Roll on May 2013.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: SPAIN 2012*



flyingpig said:


> Just got back to the U.K.
> Ken & Lin :lol: :lol: :lol:


Och aye, you just had to rub it in you two, didn't you? :roll:

Oink oink. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## flyingpig

*Spain 2011*

Yep!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StormyWX

We have just had a great weekend at Odissea, Denia, at the ACPasion meet which was attended by Ken (C7Ken) & Jenny. We just happened to be on the site and were invited to join in by one of the owners, Ruben. It was great to meet Ken & Jenny and we will look forward to next year's meet at Calpe if we can make it.

Archie & Tricia


----------



## jax

So can we take it from reading StormyWX that Ken is sorting out the meet for next year. We have been waiting patiently for dates for the meet as it had been organized in June 11 for April 12. I know it was discussed that it would have to be later which suits us fine as we would rather have it around mid May so its warmer for going into the sea. Hope it can be sorted out soon so we have something to look forward to. Jackie & Keith


----------



## hymermick1

*Re: Spain 2013*

When we read StormyWX post we also took it that Ken has plans for next year. We are realy looking forward to it as we are in Benidorm at Camping Arena Blanca untill December and it will be nice to come back to Spain next year to see all our lovely friends again. So come on Ken do it again.


----------



## jax

Hope you have a great time Mike and good weather. Look forward to seeing you at Calpe next year if the meet is on.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Archie and Trish its nice to see you on here. I need to go to Calpe and make sure I can again use the Bolero also find out what is happening with the Texas bar which is apparently up for sale then I will start a new thread Spain 2013 and list it on the meets section. It would have to be after May 2nd to be after the Spanish mayday holiday. So all you friends who are waiting to hear don't panic as I will sort everything out in the next few weeks. Would you all want me to get Woody back again?

These are the videos I posted on utube for Vicarious Books
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...32.0j3j4j2j0j2.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.3xzBseeuVzo


----------



## flyingpig

*Spain 2013 Please!!!*

Hi C7ken (Ken & Jenny)

Think it's safe to say thank you from all the previous Spain meet people, wonderful confirmation news from you for next years envisaged 2013 meet!
Looking forwards to seeing all again, been in training for Calpe climb, lost 3st to date, may run up the mountain next time... hang on, is that a tongue in my cheek...?
A booking for Woody is a confirmed O.K from us two.

Thanks Ken,

Flyingpig (Ken & Lin) xx    :lol: :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

StormyWX
Archie and Trish you have a PM from me regarding stops on the way to Portugal


----------



## SilverF1

Ken & Jen, we would be quite happy to see you again and of course, Woody.

AlanandSue and Smurfinguk would like to be there as well.

Many thanks for reconsidering the 2013 meet from all of us.


----------



## C7KEN

Ok Y'all There will definately be a Spain 2013 after Neils club motorhome meet and just after the Spanish may day holiday I just need a little time to sort out a venue for the entertainment and our sit down meal. If I did as before ie Denia then Calpe I can easily get Toni's restaurant El Jamonero where we have been the past two years but as you all seem to prefer Calpe more I need a little more time to get a venue in Calpe if we dont have Cristian running the Bolero.( He is talking about going back to his home country) Right now I have many family members from the UK coming over so a bit short of free time but wait a few weeks and I will sort it all out. The venue is the only awkward thing as it needs to be a decent size for us and both Toni's and The Bolero are fine including the quality of the food and the low price they charge us. Jenny and me went and joined with ACpasion on their Sept rally and had a nice few days at Denia and we met Archie and Trish who have now joined MHF. The Denia aire has been vastly improved with another water and waste point, outside shower point, BBQ area and is now extended right to the rear fence onto the lane, it has a new fence with gate at that end. The WiFi antenna is new and very powerfull with repeaters, this Denia aire is more favoured by Spanish people as the beach is so close . So I have to make changes before I can post final details of the meet but not too many. Incidentally Martin who ran the bar on the campsite next to Denia aire suddenly died and that bar is now ran by Spanish but they are making a much better job of it and its much smarter than it was with either Heiner the german or Martin from Holland. Please remember that I can't just snap the fingers and get an entertainer or a venue for any night as we want good entertainers and good spacious venues and all the best ones are booked months in advance, however once I have a venue the biggest problem is solved and i'm confident I can get Woody as he enjoys playing for us. Maybe Steve (Elvis) will join us again and do a few numbers dressed as Elvis? Look out for a post headed Spain 2013


----------



## brandywine

Hi to all from Croatia.

Nice to see you are going to have another go Ken.

Much regret that at the time you are proposing we will be on our way home.

Best wishes to all who were there this year and hope to see a clip of Ken(Flying Pig) zooming up Calp rock.

Regards, June & Brian


----------



## flyingpig

brandywine said:


> Hi to all from Croatia.
> 
> Nice to see you are going to have another go Ken.
> 
> Much regret that at the time you are proposing we will be on our way home.
> 
> Best wishes to all who were there this year and hope to see a clip of Ken(Flying Pig) zooming up Calp rock.
> 
> Regards, June & Brian


Only zoom I reckon I could do is on the way down if I fell off :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Nice to hear from you both Brian & June, hope you can find a way to make 2013; after all; you were the "originators" for the first meet initially.
Take care,
Ken & Lin falling.... erm, We mean, flyingpig


----------



## jax

Hi all, nice to see the topic brought up again but are we any nearer getting to the planning stages and dates. Would be nice to see some faces from this years meet attending again. And NO Ken, Keith will not be going climbing up the rock again if I can help it. Cant go through that again.Jackie & Keith


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Jackie (Jax) All I have to do is get up to Calpe and sort out a venue as I said on my last post, however I have had family members visiting from the UK then Jenny has been ill for about a week then my sister is next to visit me so I think it will be the end of the month before I sort this and that relies on Cristian still being at the Bolero or I have to find somewhere else, Looking at the calendar Monday 6th May seems a good start date as its after Neils meet and the Spanish may day. I could of course just say a date and organise nothing but that would be just like any old motorhome meet and that's boring so give me another couple of weeks and I should be able to sort something by then


----------



## flyingpig

*spain 2012*

Quote.
And NO Ken, Keith will not be going climbing up the rock again if I can help it. Cant go through that again.Jackie & Keith

C'mon Jackie, you know Keith climbs like a mountain goat, and besides, how could he fall when Lin and I were holding on to him and teleman like two limpets for our own safety! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ken & Lin


----------



## C7KEN

I am in the final stage of sorting out Spain 2013 and hope to have it listed by tomorrow or Wednesday so this thread will soon close and a new one opened for Spain 2013


----------



## flyingpig

*SPAIN 2012*

Nice one Ken, put us down as first bookers for 2013    

Flyingpig(s)

Ken & Lin


----------



## brandywine

Ken

Its great to see you going for it again.

Going to miss being with you, but best wishes to all.

June & Brian


----------



## jax

looking forward to reading further details on the meet for 2013.Jax


----------

